# **Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/5/12** #Holla



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not as excited for this weeks as I was last weeks.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't find Teddy Long entertaining so I hope his role is limited. 

More build between Jericho & Punk please, needs some more intensity/personal rivalry. Don't think Punk will snap this week, he'll start ranting on the go home show.

Can't wait for Taker/HHH/HBK and Rocky, even if he was poor last week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think this is the week where we should be getting legitimate direction in the big feuds. Taker/HHH sells itself but I wanna see big promos for everything else.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

rock already in boston filming something according to people on twitter at the Paul Revere statue


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

HBK and The Rock will be on Raw! And Teddy Long is in charge, meaning that the matches will all(or mostly) happen because of GM input(unlike what we've seen for most of WWE in 2006-2011 where matches just happened)


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This should be a fucking good show. Hopefully some more build in the Jericho/Punk feud, and with Michaels there I'm sure we'll be seeing another great promo between him and Trips. Rock better step his game up. Hopefully he got all the twitter references out of the way and the stupid catchphrases so he can actually be somewhat serious. That's the main problem with this feud, it's just so uncomfortable and bleh. Not enjoying it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HBK/Rock interaction PLEASE


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Dwayne Johnson ‏ @TheRock
> Hangin' w/ my Boston family! North End. #BeanTownLove


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

not as excited for raw as i was last week, maybe this'll be a great show as a result.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Gotta love how the lemming IWC hates on the Rock for inferior talent. They never learn their lesson, do they? If Cena and whatever that scam was last week doesn't get him cheered in his hometown..he's the biggest joke I've ever seen in the main event scene.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Hbk + Trips + The Rock + Taker + Jericho + Punk 

is a fucking great show


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Hbk + Trips + The Rock + Taker + Jericho + Punk
> 
> is a fucking great show


No Taker, apparently. But I still agree.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> No Taker, apparently. But I still agree.


hm... shit 
maybe a surprise appearance 
one can hope

and its too far fetched but i hope for a christian appearance


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

the fox said:


>


Awesome. He's a great guy


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

I am going, already saw the Rock, but they are advertising on local radio punk/cena vs Jericho/Kane... How does this advance the rtwm?
But im going to boo the shit outa cena lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a dark match.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so dwayne johnson isn't selfcentered - egotistical see through sob
as cena was telling the wwe unverse
on a serious note i really hate the personal shots cena using right now to further the storyline and make it personal 
some people actually beileved his kayfabe remarks about dwayne real personality


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> No Taker, apparently. But I still agree.


I'm pretty sure I remember hearing Taker was advertised for this show.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I hope HBK doesn't sound like an angry lesbian this week


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

HBK coming back to address HHH
Jericho and Punk continuing their build after a really solid promo last week
Rock in the building again

All adds up to a great show in my opinion, after last week I think Rock is really going to step it up this week which should be awesome


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

'LOOK ME IN THE EYE!!!!'

'The crooked one?'


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember hearing Taker was advertised for this show.


He was, but it was posted here a few days ago that they pulled Taker's name from the advertisements but kept Michaels and Trips advertised. He could still very well appear, though. But I think it's a better idea if they wait a little more to have all three of them in a segment.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

WFAfan4Life said:


> I am going, already saw the Rock, but they are advertising on local radio punk/cena vs Jericho/Kane... How does this advance the rtwm?
> *But im going to boo the shit outa cena* lol


(Y) Cheers.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

what exactly the rock is filming? i think this is the site of cena school?


----------



## Vio (Mar 4, 2012)

UGH. Shawn michaels back. 

BOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeee............. 

Him and his fucking voice.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

the fox said:


> what exactly the rock is filming? i think this is the site of cena school?


Probably some promo where he meets a young boy pretending to be Cena and punches him in the mouth or something.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Will be attending this Raw! Pretty excited for Rock/Cena, Jericho/Punk, and HHH/HBK, hoping for a surprise Taker appearance after he was taken off of the advertisement.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh fuck, Teddy Long taking up TV time. Welp, skipping those like usual.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

the fox said:


> what exactly the rock is filming? i think this is the site of cena school?


Why is John in his old red gear?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Why is John in his old red gear?


That looks like a cardboard cut-out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seems like a heavy star powered show. Hopefully The Rock can stick it to Cena, and this thing can pick up. I do plan on paying for this MANIA, and hate to see my money go down the gutter.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Cena/Rock, HBK's involvement in HHH/Taker, and of course Jericho/Punk. Maybe we'll see the tag titles get defended again, because you know who is in charge...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> WWE Officially Announces Rock For RAW Tomorrow, Cena Responds
> 
> Cena tweets on the Rock's appearance on RAW tomorrow...
> 
> ...


Should be comedy....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope every match will be a tag team match. It would be a bummer for me if it wasn't.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Next to a Cena shirt stand...

I think Rock might pretend to sell Cena's merchandise and take the piss out of whoever buys the stuf, or else take the piss out of the fact that no one wants to buy anything.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah the guy I was talking to said he is going all through the town with the promo. At different spots. At least its something different. 6 weeks of the two just bitching and bitching would be boring. So hopefully, this brings some cool life back into the feud.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yeah the guy I was talking to said he is going all through the town with the promo. At different spots. At least its something different. 6 weeks of the two just bitching and bitching would be boring. So hopefully, this brings some cool life back into the feud.


Probably going around trying to sell Cena's shirts then. 

Sounds good, actually.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yeah the guy I was talking to said he is going all through the town with the promo. At different spots. At least its something different. 6 weeks of the two just bitching and bitching would be boring. So hopefully, this brings some cool life back into the feud.


another guy on twitter said the rock and a wwe crew were going next to cena family house to film something there


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Booze said:


> Probably going around trying to sell Cena's shirts then.
> 
> Sounds good, actually.


LOL...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Rocky needs off-site scenery to own Cena.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Lol Rocky needs off-site scenery to own Cena.


You cant sit there and say that you would enjoy 6 straight weeks of in ring, face to face promos and bitching, with no physicality. Rock will still be there in the arena but this is just an added touch to the feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Those Rock pics are giving me a weird feeling about what might happen on Raw. Really looking forward to it. lol


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Seems quite heel-like.

Wonder how they'll play it. Maybe he'll make his way to the arena as the show progresses?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

What exactly is HBK coming to address? This could get interesting and I can't wait for the Trips/HBK/Taker stuff. More Jericho/Punk and Cena/Rock in Boston should be grand! Hope Eve gets more TV time as well.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jericho/Punk?
Cena/Rock?
Sheamus/Bryan?
Show/Rhodes?
Taker/HHH?


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Punk/Sheamus vs Bryan/Jericho?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Green Light said:


> HBK/Rock interaction PLEASE


THIS PLEASE!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking forward to what the Rock will do. All these filming locations are getting me hyped up.

Also, PLEASE do ANY type of Rock/HBK interaection. PLEASE! PLEASE!


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yeah the guy I was talking to said he is going all through the town with the promo. At different spots. At least its something different. 6 weeks of the two just bitching and bitching would be boring. So hopefully, t*his brings some cool life back into the feud*.


Life into the feud ? People have been talking non-stop about Rock/Cena these past two weeks. dissecting the promos, marking, bitching ect..
Believe me, there is life into this feud.

Only reasons, some are ticked off or bored is because they were expecting Rock to obliterate Cena , last week. Look, I was sorta expecting it myself but there is about 4 Raws left or so, and they can't blow their load prematurely, now can they?

I'm pretty sure Rock will have the upper hand, this week.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WWE_champ said:


> Life into the feud ? People have been talking non-stop about Rock/Cena these past two weeks. dissecting the promos, marking, bitching ect..
> Believe me, there is life into this feud.
> 
> Only reasons, some are ticked off or bored is because they were expecting Rock to obliterate Cena , last week. Look, I was sorta expecting it myself but there is about 4 Raws left or so, and they can't blow their load prematurely, now can they?
> ...


Back and forth in ring bitching will get old is what Im saying. Having Rock do this is something different and will bring a new edge to the feud, instead of having them bitch back and forth, "hes not here" "Dwayne Dwayne Dwayne" "Twitter this" etc..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Zack Ryder ‏ @ZackRyder
> On the road to RyderMania...Boston for Raw #WWWYKI


a way to give cena some pop i am sure 
he will come to the ring addressing how he was wrong accusing cena bla bla bla


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

the fox said:


> a way to give cena some pop i am sure
> he will come to the ring addressing how he was wrong accusing cena bla bla bla


 It was funny when he got booed for saying his bro cena would beat the rock at mania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder back on Raw? Hell yeah. (Y)


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

rocks pre-taped stuff looks like it's going to be an absolute chore to sit through. should be a good show besides that


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I would say watching Ryder begging Boston to cheer for Cena is gonna be one of the most sickening sights of the year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Why not try and be optimistic?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Brye said:


> ^ Why not try and be optimistic?


You think they're really bringing a half dead Ryder back for anything else? How many situations and storylines have we seen where they try to get Cena support?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I would love Rock pretending to sell Cena shirts to people and mocking them when they buy them.

It's classic Rock stuff. If that's the planning behind it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Great to see Ryder back on my screen and add nothing to the show whatsoever. 

The Cena/Ryder lovefest is just dreadful tv to say the very least.

Great to see The Rock though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Teddy Long sucks, but the build up to the Rock/Cena, Punk/Jericho and Trips/Taker feuds should mean the show is still very good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Those Rock pics look great. I'm looking forward to seeing what its all about. Along with Taker/Trips/HBK and Punk/Jericho, lets hope this will be a good show. Boston crowd should be hot too.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Heel said:


> Teddy Long sucks, but the build up to the Rock/Cena, Punk/Jericho and Trips/Taker feuds should mean the show is still very good.


I LOL'd when he chucked his jacket to Laurinaitis and walked out the ring.

Arrive. Chuck Jacket. Leave


----------



## MayorMayo (Jan 30, 2012)

Road Dogg and Goldust are in Boston as well, according to their twitters.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tonight Raw is much see!
HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK HBK 
Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Punk/Jericho will take a backseat somewhat tonight. Trips/Taker feud wasn't featured much at all last week, so they'll get a big timeslot and obviously Rock/Cena will get a long main event segment.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

These Rock pics are hilarious. What in the "blue hell" is he up to?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cannot wait for the Return of Johns Accent tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cannot wait for the Return of Johns Accent tonight.


:lmao That's true. It always seems to come out when they're in the TD Gahden or anywhere in New England really lol. I remember him last year to Vince. "I wanna tea-ah his head off with my ba-ah hands." Lol.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a preview of tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Speaking of people from Boston with weird accents..... (massive :lmao at Cody's face at 0.35)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cannot wait for the Return of Johns Accent tonight.


:lmao This guy gave "desperate" different meanings in his run.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

This is the best Boston Accent yet;

Go to 1:30 mark.






:lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YO ROCK, YOU'RE A WICKED PISSAH


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Accent? Hmmm never really payed attention to that, gonna take notice tonight.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah..everytime Cena trys to talk tough. He finds his "Boston" accent and magically throws away the down south one he usually talks with all year around.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Cena*: YO, DWAAAAAYNE. WHY YOU WALKIN' ROUND THE STREETS OF BAH-STON? IM RIGHT HE-AH, ROCK. IM RIGHT HE-AH INSIDE THE TD GAHDEN. WHE-AH AH YOU ROCK? WHY YOU AINT IN HE-AH WITH ME AND ALL MY HOMETOWN FANS?










*Fans*: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO










*Fans*: CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^
Hahaha nice.. :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck :jordan2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ Starbuck. 






LOL definitely gonna watch for the accent.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> *Cena*: YO, DWAAAAAYNE. WHY YOU WALKIN' ROUND THE STREETS OF BAH-STON? IM RIGHT HE-AH, ROCK. IM RIGHT HE-AH INSIDE THE TD GAHDEN. WHE-AH AH YOU ROCK? WHY YOU AINT IN HE-AH WITH ME AND ALL MY HOMETOWN FANS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Trailblazing (Feb 28, 2012)

:gun::cena


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> *Cena*: YO, DWAAAAAYNE. WHY YOU WALKIN' ROUND THE STREETS OF BAH-STON? IM RIGHT HE-AH, ROCK. IM RIGHT HE-AH INSIDE THE TD GAHDEN. WHE-AH AH YOU ROCK? WHY YOU AINT IN HE-AH WITH ME AND ALL MY HOMETOWN FANS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome :lmao!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> *Cena*: YO, DWAAAAAYNE. WHY YOU WALKIN' ROUND THE STREETS OF BAH-STON? IM RIGHT HE-AH, ROCK. IM RIGHT HE-AH INSIDE THE TD GAHDEN. WHE-AH AH YOU ROCK? WHY YOU AINT IN HE-AH WITH ME AND ALL MY HOMETOWN FANS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we're getting Punk/Sheamus vs. Jericho/Bryan tonight.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> I'm pretty sure we're getting Punk/Sheamus vs. Jericho/Bryan tonight.


Kane Vs Jericho would be awesome lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Aswell as Cena reenacting scenes from The Departed with The Rock, shits gonna be good.


----------



## You Can't See Me (Jul 16, 2007)

Why would HBK and Rock interact? You guys know Rock doesn't like him in real life, right?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Raw still live tonight? Just wondering, doesn't say it is on Sky Sports this time


----------



## You Can't See Me (Jul 16, 2007)

It's live in America, not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, it is live. And Del Rio is advertised woooo


----------



## Vio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will take Del rio over that piece of shit HBK anyday.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

You Can't See Me said:


> Why would HBK and Rock interact? You guys know Rock doesn't like him in real life, right?


WWE sucks
Since The Rock back,they never have moment like this to us

Rock/CM Punk
Rock/Randy Orton
Rock/Triple H
Rock/Mark Henry
Rock/Chris Jericho
..etc.


----------



## Vio (Mar 4, 2012)

Dont involve the rock or cena with anyone else, other than each other. It might hurt the buyrate.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be a gd show, but im not really hyped up. Thats simply because the rock wont be burying cena in his hometown.


----------



## You Can't See Me (Jul 16, 2007)

wwffans123 said:


> WWE sucks
> Since The Rock back,they never have moment like this to us
> 
> Rock/CM Punk
> ...


Is he feuding with any of those guys?

You can't just have him interact with anybody and then not have them follow up on it. He's feuding with John Cena, therefore he should be interacting with John Cena. Not rocket science.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Mainly looking forward to it to see what transpires between Punk and Jericho.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Should be a good show, WWE pulling out most of their "starpower" for this one. And :lmao at Strbuck's picture story.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Oh, it is live. And Del Rio is advertised woooo


ADR returning, that would be freaking awesome.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow Teddy gets the chance to book matches on Raw~! , not like he has never done that before.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> ADR returning, that would be freaking awesome.


Probably jobbing to Sheamus.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Tag team match


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I just recently got back into wrestling a couple months ago... After Kane unmasked I pretty much got out of it and missed out on alot of great live stuff that I had to catch up on... But why do they advertise guys coming back to Raw? Whether it be just for that night or not, I hate how they advertise it.. Im very aware that doing that definately sells more tickets but if people are concerned about the " pop " these guys get, well advertising it around and then introducing the guy before his music hits im sure plays a part in the immediate suprise pop they could get. Im sorry im just ranting..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> I just recently got back into wrestling a couple months ago... After Kane unmasked I pretty much got out of it and missed out on alot of great live stuff that I had to catch up on... But why do they advertise guys coming back to Raw? Whether it be just for that night or not, I hate how they advertise it.. Im very aware that doing that definately sells more tickets but if people are concerned about the " pop " these guys get, well advertising it around and then introducing the guy before his music hits im sure plays a part in the immediate suprise pop they could get. Im sorry im just ranting..


Because the ratings are low now. Back in the Attitude Era people were gonna watch either way so somebody coming over from WCW or back from a long break was a cool surprise. Today the ratings are rather low and with Wrestlemania coming they need to do anything they can to get people to tune in and remember Raw is on live so they advertise the return of Stone Cold or HBK for the night. If they just showed up it wouldn't do anything for them.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I see what ya mean, boy back in the good ol days I never thought I would see the day where the TV ratings were a problem for the wwe. Of course since I quit watching for a long time I missed the whole turning PG era thing. I just hate that that had to happen. I can only imagine how wicked RAW would be nowadays if it was TV14 still. But then again back then they had so many truly bada$$ superstarts it helped.. Now they have all these boy band looking weirdo's like " Zack Ryder " and etc... If it was PG back then, Nsync and the Backstreet Boys could have made special appearances and got just as big of a pop as the Rock did the other night. LOL.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> I see what ya mean, boy back in the good ol days I never thought I would see the day where the TV ratings were a problem for the wwe. Of course since I quit watching for a long time I missed the whole turning PG era thing. I just hate that that had to happen. I can only imagine how wicked RAW would be nowadays if it was TV14 still. But then again back then they had so many truly bada$$ superstarts it helped.. Now they have all these boy band looking weirdo's like " Zack Ryder " and etc... If it was PG back then, Nsync and the Backstreet Boys could have made special appearances and got just as big of a pop as the Rock did the other night. LOL.


You must have the shock of your life watching WWE these days if you had such a long break lol. It's changed SO much.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> You must have the shock of your life watching WWE these days if you had such a long break lol. It's changed SO much.


You got that right. I usually leave the volume low til some of the older guys come out, like here lately. I don't really pay attention to any of the Punk, Jericho, D. Bryan stuff or really anything that has to do with the newer guys. The whole Kane and John Cena thing was just terrible in my book. I finally begin to watch it again, and I notice they have him back with a mask, and the guy ends up talking more in that 1 segment then he has his whole career lol. I just hope they make the end of Taker out to be 100% EPIC, starting with the rest of the promos. Just this wrestler alone was a huge part of my childhood and its crazy to think now all of a sudden every week im witnessing the last few segments he might be in. 
But aside from all of that, what makes it even worse is thinking when the last few of these guys are really gone, how are they going to make anything positive out of what they have going now? I guess in the end it will just be a whole new era for a whole new era of fans and maybe they will get the same enjoyment out of their new era of wrestling as we all did from our old era.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't wait for Raw tonight, pumped for some TAG TEAM ACTION PLAYA'S


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

My prediction, show will suck balls. They will again try and make Cena look stronger making Rock look weak in the process. Not saying they shouldnt do that.. but I know i wont find that interesting or believable.

HBK segment is the only thing i am looking forward to.


----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

G I V E M I Z A M A T C H

looking forward to the miz pulling some sort of surprise.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully the undercard gets some time


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else slightly more interested in Del Rio's return now that he's been gone for a bit? I'm finding myself to be anticipating it.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I think the word "bury" is used far too often on this forum! I personally dont want to see either Rock or Cena buried this week, next week or anytime before mania! If you "bury" your opponent in my opinion the credibility of the match goes down,just my opinion; By all means let it go back and forth with each person getting the upper hand, i expect Rock to get the upper hand tonight thats for sure, and the week before mania let it get physical and raise anticipation for the match the following weekend but it should be no more than that!

It just seems that a lot of the people dont give a damn about the match as long as Cena is buried and put in his place, but to me if Cena loses clean at mania what happens after? its like saying that the no 1 person in the company right now doesnt come close to a man who hasnt hardly wrestled for 7 years and is part of the past (again my opinion but he is)what does that say about the rest of the roster? its just not good for business imo

Anyway, i digress!! i dont give a damn about Rock/Cena tonight, im looking forward to HBK/HHH and where it goes from here but most of all Punk/Jericho! i watched both promos again (HBK/HHH, Punk/Jericho) and tbh the quality of both these feuds and their promos are far superior to the Rock/Cena one!! and this is from someone who was more excited by Cena/Rock than anything else 2/3 months ago!

Im also looking forward to seeing Ryder and possibly Del Rio back!! Should be a good show


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a tip how to watch Raw properly:

1) Prepare yourself for utter disappointment. 
2) Do not anticipate anything (except #1 )
3) Under any circumstance, do not use the words " I hope " (except with the conjuction " this Raw will be utter dissapointement " )

If all those rules are applied, watching Raw can be a pleasant experience. Enjoy 

I know I will.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Two quetsions: Rock/HBK never had a fued or anything did they?
And is this being classed as a supershow or what? I get that T-dwag is incharge of RAW but are we going to see DB/Sheamus/whoever on RAW? Or is it strictly just RAW guys?



Brye said:


> Anyone else slightly more interested in Del Rio's return now that he's been gone for a bit? I'm finding myself to be anticipating it.


Now that you mention it, I do miss the cocky son of a gun. Hopefully he makes a return.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

uniden said:


> Here's a tip how to watch Raw properly:
> 
> 1) Prepare yourself for utter disappointment.
> 2) Do not anticipate anything (except #1 )
> ...


i've found that this method never fails.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

From the look of those pictures it looks like the Rock got something planned for Cena.
Hopefully when this feud goes back and forth every week, The Rock spoil us with a Rock Concert.
It's been almost 10 years but I still remember these











The Rock was at his best as Hollywood Rock/


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Should be a good show, with a few tag team matches thrown in just because.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

im excited for Raw, which is normally a bad thing! 

Watching in the UK means i either have to stay up 'til 4.15am and go to work at 5am, quick poll. 
a) stay up
b) watch at 3pm tomorrow on youtube? 

Cheers


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be marking out for HHH! GO HHH!


#WeeklyWankBank


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

uniden said:


> Here's a tip how to watch Raw properly:
> 
> 1) Prepare yourself for utter disappointment.
> 2) Do not anticipate anything (except #1 )
> ...


That's the good ole fan method. Funny, because I usually use the MARK method, and I should really stop that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brye said:


> Anyone else slightly more interested in Del Rio's return now that he's been gone for a bit? I'm finding myself to be anticipating it.


I remember reading something about him coming back more aggressive or something like that, so yeah, I'd like to see what that's all about.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Sigh, I am just going to pinpoint few people from page 5 here who are not using proper rules to watch tonight's Raw. Please take a note of it. 

D.M.N. : *Should be a good show,* with a few tag team matches thrown in just because.
Werb-Jericho: *im excited for Raw*, which is normally a bad thing!
UknowWho: *Hopefully* when this feud goes back and forth every week, The Rock spoil us with a Rock Concert.
lisa12000: *im looking forward to* HBK/HHH and where it goes from here but most of all Punk/Jericho! 
Brye: Anyone else *slightly more interested* in Del Rio's return now that he's been gone for a bit? I'm finding myself to be *anticipating* it.
ashes11: *Hopefully* the undercard gets some time 
The-Rock-Says: *excited emoticon*
DoubleDeckerBar: *Can't wait for Raw tonight*, pumped for some TAG TEAM ACTION PLAYA'S


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> im excited for Raw, which is normally a bad thing!
> 
> Watching in the UK means i either have to stay up 'til 4.15am and go to work at 5am, quick poll.
> a) stay up
> ...


Depends. Do you keep up with the thread? If so, stay up.
Or, depending on how tired you are, just get up at 2am.

If you don't really bother with the forum, then fuck it and YT it.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock will be there :mark:

SATELLITE READY 8*D


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope Rock brings up the fact Cena can't even get cheered in his hometown.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ChromeMan said:


> I remember reading something about him coming back more aggressive or something like that, so yeah, I'd like to see what that's all about.


I've been thinking that Orton would be a great feud for him once he's back in full force. I don't think they've ever interacted and the match quality would be great.



> Sigh, I am just going to pinpoint few people from page 5 here who are not using proper rules to watch tonight's Raw. Please take a note of it.
> 
> D.M.N. : Should be a good show, with a few tag team matches thrown in just because.
> Werb-Jericho: im excited for Raw, which is normally a bad thing!
> ...


Nice attitude.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope Sheamus doesn't come out, throw Bryan in the ring, then leave again. Followed by Sheamus/Punk vs Jericho/Bryan in a TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> I've been thinking that Orton would be a great feud for him once he's back in full force. I don't think they've ever interacted and the match quality would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice attitude.


IDK man, I don't know if those 2 egos will mesh well. Once Orton went to SD, Del Rio was gone ASAP. But those 2 would be deadly in a feud together, imo, and I would love to see it happen.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

How much ASS KISSING can we expect from Cena tonight??? Do you think we'll hear more about Rock wrist notes???

Hopefully, none of the above but this is the WWE and they tend to do stupid shit.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my predictions for raw tonight.

eve doing a promo and Ryder come to the ring and eve try to slap Ryder in the face then Jack Swagger beat down on Ryder and Kelly Kelly make the save.

Ryder need to be on raw tonight if the mix tag team match go to happen at wrestlemania 28.

cena and the rock will doing a promo.

hbk will be add as the special referee to the hhh/Taker match for wrestlemania 28.

Big Show and Randy Orton vs kane and Cody Rhodes.

CM Punk and Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

The only thing I'm sure of tonight is "twitter" will be said at least 3 million times again! 

I just hope The Rock and Cena do something different apart from bitch and moan about each other for 20 minutes. Hoping for Rocky to bring his guitar and give us a song  

Work and Uni for me tomorrow though, so looks like I'll catch it Wednesday.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Another chance for Rock to humiliate Cena, this time in his home town.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Well he better humiliate him properly otherwise cena will get the upper hand with his cocky ass forever smile.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE Creative Twitter said:


> It's Teddy Long's show, which is why we had to pull Undertaker since he's Teddy's go-to mystery opponent. So yeah, no Undahtakah #RAWTonight


:lmao


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok so basically Teddy long is on the show .. 100% the so expected CM Punk and Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan and Jericho is going to take place tonight ... TAG TEAM PLAYA


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

TRENDING NOW WORLDWIDE:*some word either JC or DJ made up* /show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I wonder if the Divas match will be announced tonight, if anybody gives the slightest fuck.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> Well he better humiliate him properly otherwise cena will get the upper hand with his cocky ass forever smile.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I cant wait to see Rock's response to "Note-Gate." "Can you see what The Rock is writing?"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

only thing i dont like about Raw is Teddy Long atm. I'll probably leave in a few get some grub then head to Raw. Tickets say 8:15 but idk if i care about Superstars. Is anyone else here going to Raw. Know theres a couple of Boston ppl on here


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> How much ASS KISSING can we expect from Cena tonight??? Do you think we'll hear more about Rock wrist notes???
> 
> Hopefully, none of the above but this is the WWE and they tend to do stupid shit.


Of course we will..that was John Cena's big promo "victory". Oooh...he caught the Rock. He's done something Stone Cold, HHH, Taker, Jericho, Angle, or Vince has never done. John Cena is AMAZING!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I wonder if the Divas match will be announced tonight, if anybody gives the slightest fuck.


If it is, it will be a TAG TEAM match, lol.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I predict that this week... 

On Monday Night Raw...

We're gonnna have a tag-team match...

And the participants are...

You get the picture. Not looking forward to Teddy Long as the GM, but the rest of the show has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

chance of randy Orton match. 94 percent
chances of a Diva match 80 percent
chances of a big show match 79 percent
chance of Daniel Bryan match 50 percent
chance of Daniel Bryan promo 12 percent
chance of kofi kingston on the program .39 percent
chance of tag team match. 100 percent
chance of jack swagger appearing on the program 3 percent
chance of Cody Rhodes appearing 39 percent


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Trending world wide : Tag Team Match

guys 2 hours 35 mins till raw right?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

TheRock316 said:


> Trending world wide : Tag Team Match
> 
> guys 2 hours 35 mins till raw right?


Yup, well, about 2 hours and 32 minutes now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rock/Cena, HHH/HBK and Jericho/Punk to produce the goods tonight please. Is that too much to ask? Hopefully not. Enjoy the show people...


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

How long till we get the old, "WWE championship opponents team up to take on the tag team champs, playa?"

#Holla


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> It's rumored that Alberto Del Rio and/or Christian will make a special appearance on Raw. Most likely because Teddy Long is in charge.


Wonder what might happen with Del Rio/Christian?



> The idea has been tossed around of Jericho vs Bryan on Raw as WWE really wants another Jericho-Bryan match after their last match in 2010.


Imagine Jericho-Bryan tonight?!?



> The Undertaker IS expected to be on Raw tonight.HHH as well.With HBK already confirmed,we'll see a lengthy promo with a real life feel to it


Can't wait to see a promo with all of these guys!



> After last weeks Rock-Cena promo.WWE felt embarrassed about The Rocks promo notes on his arm.They've made it more unscripted for him tonight


FULLY unscripted Rock promo!



> WWE is expecting their highest rating of the year tonight with Rock,HBK,HHH,Taker all on Raw as well as other Wrestlemania buildups.


TV ratings don't matter anymore, but still....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

dxbender;11113853Imagine Jericho-Bryan tonight?!?[/QUOTE said:


> Yes please!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Imagine Jericho-Bryan tonight?!?











Now we're talking!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yes please!


The thing didn't actually say Jericho-Bryan tonight, just that WWE wants it on Raw.

Maybe they'll do it when Laurinaitis is back incharge so Teddy Long doesn't look good(since he's gonna lose this gm feud)


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Now we're talking!


Repped for hilarious gif, made me chuckle


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't wait! How much long till it starts?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tag team matches all night long. That's what I'm talkin' bout, playa. Should be a good show. Cena'll throw on his faux-Boston accent, HBK's in the building, Punk/Jericho is on the fast track now, expecting a real promo-heavy Raw with both HBK and Rock in the building. Especially given the whole thing with Shawn on WWE.com. 

And I am the only one who's really grown to hate the pound/hashtag? I don't know, I just see it every-freakin-where on the internet, which would be fine except I DON'T have a Twitter, so I'm seeing it everywhere except the site it's SUPPOSED to be on. It's annoying to me.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> Can't wait! How much long till it starts?


two hours from now


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

if they are going for Kharma vs Beth at Wrestlemania then logically she will return tonight
i don't think the diva match is just Eve vs Kelly Kelly they wouldn't built Beth this last month for leaving here off the card at mania


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

the fox said:


> if they are going for Kharma vs Beth at Wrestlemania then logically she will return tonight
> i don't think the diva match is just Eve vs Kelly Kelly they wouldn't built Beth this last month for leaving here off the card at mania


A four way maybe?
Tag team tonight, four way for WM


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do not see Kharma return on raw tonight and Beth will more like wrestle on superstar this week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Creepy Crawl said:


> If it is, it will be a TAG TEAM match, lol.


LOL, most likely. I wonder if someone is allowed to cut Teddy off and say "OH GEE, LET ME GUESS, A TAAAAAAGGG MATCH?" and I hope Jericho is the one to do it. (Y)


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, most likely. I wonder if someone is allowed to cut Teddy off and say "OH GEE, LET ME GUESS, A TAAAAAAGGG MATCH?" and I hope Jericho is the one to do it. (Y)


Could see Punk doing that a bit more, TBH. It fits in with his whole "on the 4th wall" gimmick he uses.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> *Cena*: YO, DWAAAAAYNE. WHY YOU WALKIN' ROUND THE STREETS OF BAH-STON? IM RIGHT HE-AH, ROCK. IM RIGHT HE-AH INSIDE THE TD GAHDEN. WHE-AH AH YOU ROCK? WHY YOU AINT IN HE-AH WITH ME AND ALL MY HOMETOWN FANS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WILL SOMEONE PLEASE PUT THIS ON FUNNY WRESTLING PICTURES


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Could see Punk doing that a bit more, TBH. It fits in with his whole "on the 4th wall" gimmick he uses.


Yeah, I really could picture Punk doing it, and then fluffing Teddy's tie. If Punk was a tweener then it would be perfect, but it seems like he is still a bit of a full blown face.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, I really could picture Punk doing it, and then fluffing Teddy's tie. If Punk was a tweener then it would be perfect, but it seems like he is still a bit of a full blown face.


It could still be done in a good way. Kinda along the lines of "well instead of a tag team, why not do X?".
Granted, it might not work well but it's still a good chance for Punk to do it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It could still be done in a good way. Kinda along the lines of "well instead of a tag team, why not do X?".
> Granted, it might not work well but it's still a good chance for Punk to do it.


Ah, something like "Oh gee, let me guess, A TAAAAG MATCH? Why don't you give me Jericho right here and now?". I think Punk would have play off being a bit pissed by something Jericho did to him.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


FFS, you're worse than I used to be 
It's 12:42 am here. At 12:45, it'll be on hour and 15 minutes
So in other words: 1 hour and about 43 minutes.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ah, something like "Oh gee, let me guess, A TAAAAG MATCH? Why don't you give me Jericho right here and now?". I think Punk would have play off being a bit pissed by something Jericho did to him.


That could work. I'd actually like someone calling him out on it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

1 hour and 17 minutes before we go live, in the TD Garden!

/Michael Cole.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> The Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia posted the following on Facebook about the March 19th RAW:
> 
> "Big announcement coming your way tomorrow about the 3/19 WWE RAW show at Wells Fargo Center…a new ad is running during the RAW telecast tonight w/ details, so tune in from 9-11 on USA Network to be the first to know!"


Interesting


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Interesting


Just going to announce Rock probably.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the rock did confirm his appearance on the march 19 show i remember he said it is a must see show maybe he is wrestling on tv for the first time in 9 years?



> Dwayne Johnson ‏ @TheRock
> Boston: "The City of Champions". In one hour we ELECTRIFY. #BeanTownBoots2Asses


opening the show?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA HOLLA HOLLA


yee!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

#NotesToAsses


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

the fox said:


> the rock did confirm his appearance on the march 19 show i remember he said it is a must see show maybe he is wrestling on tv for the first time in 9 years?
> 
> 
> 
> opening the show?


Rock recapping a promo, of a video package, of a promo, of Cena, talking about the Rock's promo, that was video packaged, as a promo.

I assume it's that.

I doubt they'll open it with the Rock unless they're actively trying to playdown the HHH/Undertaker fued.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

All right, all right. Now look, I'm not gonna have any shenanigans start on my show. If were gonna have a fight, were gonna do it right. And I propose a 2 on 2 Tag Team Match. The World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho versus the WWE Champion CM Punk and the Great White Sheamus. Holla Holla Holla.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Green Light said:


> #NotesToAsses


More like #NotestoWrists


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe they will open with the rock and cena and ended with Triple h and Shawn + surprise taker appearance


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

santino vs swagger for the us title + the miz vs big show announced


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

the fox said:


> maybe they will open with the rock and cena and ended with Triple h and Shawn + surprise taker appearance


Interesting idea but what'll they do for Smackdown? Completely focus on T-dawg's favourites?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

GCA-FF said:


> All right, all right. Now look, I'm not gonna have any shenanigans start on my show. If were gonna have a fight, were gonna do it right. And I propose a 2 on 2 Tag Team Match. The World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho versus the WWE Champion CM Punk and the Great White Sheamus. Holla Holla Holla.


inb4 ARE YOU A WIZARD? I guarantee, this will happen.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

With Cena being in his home state, I'm curious to hear the fans reaction. If he gets booed, then someone at the top(VKM)needs to wake the fuck up and realize that the people are tired of the dude. It will also be interesting to here Cena's home state reaction to The Rock. 

I think it will be a pro Cena crowd tonight though. :no:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Rock recapping a promo, of a video package, of a promo, of Cena, talking about the Rock's promo, that was video packaged, as a promo.
> 
> I assume it's that.
> 
> I doubt they'll open it with the Rock unless they're actively trying to playdown the HHH/Undertaker fued.


Probably have Michaels/HHH main event the show, which is odd considering it's Boston and Cena is there. The Rock has segments that I think stretchout throughout the show and ends with a confrontation with Cena.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

the fox said:


> maybe they will open with the rock and cena and ended with Triple h and Shawn + surprise taker appearance


I hope so, I don't want to wait until the end to see the Rock v Cena angle. Start the show off hot, and end it hot.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

the fox said:


> santino vs swagger for the us title + the miz vs big show announced


Yes.

COME ON SANTINO, you deserve a title


----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

WWE Champion CM Punk appeared on WAAF in Boston this morning to promote tonight's RAW Supershow. Punk mentioned that he's rooting for John Cena in the match against The Rock.


figures


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Question (I could be wrong) but during the Punk/Cena fued did they wrestle in Cena's hometown?



AthenaMark said:


> Probably have Michaels/HHH main event the show, which is odd considering it's Boston and Cena is there. The Rock has segments that I think stretchout throughout the show and ends with a confrontation with Cena.


Yeah, I agree it's odd. The only way I can see it working is maybe the Rock sort of, as you said, have his segments throughout the show and hopefully, Cena at the end but it's his hometown so it's interesting (I wager he'll be in for more than just the end) how it plays out.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I hope so, I don't want to wait until the end to see the Rock v Cena angle. Start the show off hot, and end it hot.


Better yet, do the Rock/Cena stuff so I can turn the show off and get to other things. Damm sure don't care for another HHH/Michaels shout fest that's been going on since Summerslam 2002.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

The rock better wrestle before mania. 

He isnt exactly a special guest afterall, like Mayweather or Tyson etc.. He's actually a wrestler who should have a match maybe tag or at least run in and stir shit up.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

a964412 said:


> WWE Champion CM Punk appeared on WAAF in Boston this morning to promote tonight's RAW Supershow. Punk mentioned that he's rooting for John Cena in the match against The Rock.
> 
> 
> figures


Oh boy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Yes.
> 
> COME ON SANTINO, you deserve a title


Swagger is expected to face Ryder for the title, Swagger has this one in the bag...I hope. (Y)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hbk's interaction with Trips is what I'm most excited to see.

Rock needs to bounce back from last week. Judging from some of the pics in this thread, it looks like he might be going with making fun of Cena, but I really wish he would come out and try to ether him. No fruity pebbles. No kung pao chicken. No lady parts.

Happy Broski is back


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey, I missed last week's RAW.
Someone summarize what Rock/Cena stuff happened?
And there was nothing from Taker/HHH/HBK, right?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the fox said:


> santino vs swagger for the us title




fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Really looking forward to Raw. The past two have been very good, crowd has been hot the previous two Raw's, hoping tonight will be just as good!

Rock, HBK, HHH, Undertaker.. needs an Austin and i'll be all nostalgic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Hey, I missed last week's RAW.
> Someone summarize what Rock/Cena stuff happened?
> And there was nothing from Taker/HHH/HBK, right?


Rock suckered up to the crowed for a while, didn't really get down to the addressing of what Cena said. Cena came out, seemed real, then exposed some wrist notes on the Rock, and left. Rock didn't do or say anything before Cena left, then began to stumble on the mic, so it seemed like the wrist notes comment really got to him.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Hey, I missed last week's RAW.
> Someone summarize what Rock/Cena stuff happened?
> And there was nothing from Taker/HHH/HBK, right?


Rock/Cena - "Kung pao bitch, twitter, left the WWE, never left the WWE."

Taker/HHH/HBK - Nothing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Twenty minutes, getting excited!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Hey, I missed last week's RAW.
> Someone summarize what Rock/Cena stuff happened?
> And there was nothing from Taker/HHH/HBK, right?


The Rock came out to a standing ovation...crowd would barely let him speak. He said he wrestled for the People while Cena babysit the little pro wrestlers in the back that need to be spoon fed through their careers. Cena came out, mentioned some wrist notes, the Rock backed him up, and he basically did his Cena smirk shit and his goofy walk up the ramp. Crowd chanted Rocky again and the Rock did the If Ya Smell...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Rock and HBK. And more Punk/Jericho. RAW HAS to be great tonight, it can't fail


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TheRockfan7 said:


> More like #NotestoWrists


More like #IWishTheWWEWouldShutTheFuckUpAboutTwitter


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks to all three of you; sounded awfully boring though (in terms of their little twitter war and what's been going on since pretty much last year).
Hopefuly some sort of conflict tonight though.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why is this thread so inactive 7 minutes before Raw?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> More like #IWishTheWWEWouldShutTheFuckUpAboutTwitter


Just you wait, they are gonna bring back the winged eagle belt, but instead of a eagle, they're engrave a large image of the twitter bird into the belt.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes sir we promised you a great main event


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is Rock is here tonight? :O


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I cant wait for some tag team action! Holla


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NCIS needs to GET THE STEPPIN'!!!! Hurry Up!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking foward to Raw tonight. Rock and HBK? Yessir.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Just disable sigs and avatars now so the forums don't crash multiple times tonight please mods


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Now play on a minute there holda


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

gota love boston!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Teddy Long to come out and announce a 2 hour long tag team tournament.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Here we go, can't wait!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope bostons boos the shit out of cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, Chumps, LET'S DO THIS!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!
He better have the Eye of The Tiger tonight!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Home town RAW WOOT! Hope the crowd is good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My expectations aren't high so maybe this will be a good show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

i wish i got tickets to this


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Every match will be a tag team match..playa.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And it begins! 

Here's hoping we get some great momentum rolling after the great closing segment from last week.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the fox said:


> santino vs swagger for the us title + the miz vs big show announced


big show will beat the miz on raw tonight.

santino will beat swagger for the us title.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK time!!!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

THE SHOWSTOPPAAAA!!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK kicking off Raw!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HBK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck yeah! great way to start the show


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hat break kid


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

HBK to start awesome!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HBK!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the holla break kid


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HBK to start off Raw?!? Hmm... :hmm:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great way to start Raw!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

HBK!!!!!!!!


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Someone needs to inform Shawn that he's not a boy anymore.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That's Shawn Michaels right there.

Yep.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHAWN MICHAELS!!!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

"boytoy", age is 46.
I love HBK solely for the song


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Looking forward to this. Hopefully they do something creatively while Teddy Long is GM of RAW for the night.

Wow, they are not wasting any time with bringing HBK out.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

tag matches and facin sheamus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great way to start off the show with HBK.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

10-minute promo initiated.
But hey, it's HBK. No problem there!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

H...B...K!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good way to start the show.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HBK! HBK! HBK! Loving the crowd so far.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Perfect man to start off raw!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol was he just correcting a sign arrangement?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Shawn telling the fan to flip the sign around.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what's the overunder on Kane raping someone tonight


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Aw, old man Michaels.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

HBK! HBK! HBK! HBK! HBK!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd fucking rules already!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HBK get this feud going cause it's at a standstill again.

This crowd is going to be FIRE tonight!!!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Aw, old man Michaels.


Hey, he's not your boytoy! (assuming you're 47 or older)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who the hell is the google eyed cowboy?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol @ the dead down wind shirt.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Crowd is hot mang


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Crowd is hot so far. Let's keep it up Boston. But fuck you at basketball, baseball, and football. Heck, throw hockey in there, I here the Rangers are good this year.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> LOL @ Shawn telling the fan to flip the sign around.


he learned from the Rock..not to write the promo's on yourself


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 100% sure Shawn can still out perform every single guy on the current roster.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome crowd tonight, this is so refreshing to see!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing they are going to mention HBK's video about being better than Triple H.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

The Boston crowd is always great. Look forward to tonight.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAMEEEEEEEE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

What's the over/under on them getting on the top of the Cell at Mania?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DAT POP for HHH.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I'm 100% sure Shawn can still out perform every single guy on the current roster.


QFT.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That's Triple H right there.

Yep.*


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao HBK kills me with the air guitar


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

In b4 shovel gif


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*GO CELTICS!!!*

Had to do it...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This is a great way to kick off the show. Hopefully we can continue tonight like the past couple weeks without no Khali squash matches.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Red Tie Mafia!


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> Aw, old man Michaels.


ive always been a HBK fan but,
2 be honest im sick of seeing "old man Michaels"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss casual Triple H


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

VINTAGE "Raw is War" sign in the crowd. Awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"RAW ISN'T WAR" sign! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL @ the 'Raw Isn't War' sign :lol


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I want Trips to start coming out in his regular gear again.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Crowd sounds pretty dead now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

HHH is going to bury HBK.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this promo is pretty pointless not gonna lie


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Trips to Pedigree HBK? :hmm:


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

DoctorDeuce said:


> ive always been a HBK fan but,
> 2 be honest im sick of seeing "old man Michaels"


He's 46. Still comes out to a song that calls him a boytoy.
He's old.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple H to pedigree Shawn? I can see it happening...


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

HBK is rambling


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I'm 100% sure Shawn can still out perform every single guy on the current roster.


On the mic or in the ring? Just asking, he's showing one and we know he can do the other.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

PEDIGREE. PEDIGREE. PEDIGREE.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Trips is getting his shovel ready..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok Shawn stop talking lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Until May said:


> this promo is pretty pointless not gonna lie


Wait.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Trips stays giving HBK the stink eye


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Triple H is an Oak...his recent promos have been wooden and he aint movin' out of his spot for anybody.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Trips is about to start digging


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Shawn is rubbing it in :lmao


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

PEDIGREE. PEDIGREE. PEDIGREE. :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ah i missed the first 5 minutes of hhh/hbk


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So HBK doesn't watch RAW? He just sort of walks out here... and talks?
Either you watch fucking RAW or you don't? Dont fucking ramble.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn being a dick = Awesome.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

shawn michaels? Omg lol thought he was dead.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HBK is pure gold tonight


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Obvious answer: When Undertaker said that Shawn is better than HHH


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really didn't need to waste 10 minutes to get to this point.

Shawn gonna get layed out though


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

If i was HHH, i'd be honestly considering giving HBK the pedigree right now.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Kick
Wham 
Pedigree
Incoming!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so we're getting two matches at WM28 where neither wrestler involved is the perceived heel? meh


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

The more HBK mentions the 17 year relationship with HHH, I get this feeling a HHH heel turn is coming...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HBK keeping HHH angry to motivate him? Or?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So what's the point of this?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Shawn being a dick = Awesome.


at least this match is a "who's better" rather than KunG Pow Chicken


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Pedigree in 3...2...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips about to choke a bitch


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

im bored wif this realli...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

shit just got real


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Solid12 said:


> shawn michaels? Omg lol thought he was dead.


:no: fpalm


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple threat chants!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love how HBK went from joking dick to deathstare.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Triple threat" chant. Nooooo guys.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> ah i missed the first 5 minutes of hhh/hbk


You didn't miss anything at all 

Basicakky, HBK comes out, calls out HHH; long story short, HBK fumbles for a while and it comes down to "what made you *HHH* agree to go again" and we saw it now, that Taker basically said HBK was better than HHH


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

TRIPLE THREAT!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple threat chant!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Trips fell for the okie doke. HBK gots him!
What's he going to say about that!

"SHAWN IS BETTER!"


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

triple threat...hmmmm nah


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

PEDI GREE PEDI GREE PEDI GREE :mark:


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOLOL triple threat!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at "Shawn is Better" Chant.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Heel turn in 3...2...1...


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Crowd want Taker


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

11 mins in. BORING.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Not gonna Lie I wish Shawn would come out of retirement for one more match against Daniel Bryan. They would put on a 20-star match.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Vintage HBK right there, pure gold!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan should've been wrestling Taker. This promo/feud would have so much more emotion in it.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ok this is just weird not a fan


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao Yes, Trips is doing this all for Shawn.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit, here we go.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HHH/HBK for the right to go against the streak?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

PED I GREE PED I GREE PED I GREE :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Power_T said:


> Daniel Bryan should've been wrestling Taker. This promo/feud would have so much more emotion in it.


Daniel Bryan should be the one to end the streak.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Well there goes the heel turn and here comes the shovel


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

HHH giving another wrestler credit for being good? Who replaced Triple H with a stunt double tonight?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stuff so far.


Power_T said:


> Daniel Bryan should've been wrestling Taker. This promo/feud would have so much more emotion in it.


Fuck outta here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep shoveling Hunter.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

so good they named him three times.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This is starting to get boring now.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's it. They're gonna beat the shit out of each other at some point aren't they?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Did some dude just show his titties in the crowd? ...Boston..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Of course you are HHH. Of course you are.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sensing some subliminal dissing here.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Triple H is being a passive-aggressive jerk right now. Is he still a face?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Triple H just buried the whole attitude era


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn looks and sounds much better tonight than he did the last time he was there.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips:..I did it for HBK


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Shawn Micheals always look cross-eyed when the camera zooms in on his face?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

i want to sleep Boring promo


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

this is fucking boring


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ToxieDogg said:


> Triple H is an Oak...his recent promos have been wooden and he aint movin' out of his spot for anybody.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

And then you lost. And I was right


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd is getting bored now too, lol.

EDIT: HBK SPECIAL REF!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuckin what chants


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, we knew he woul be made special ref.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ToxieDogg said:


> Is it just me, or does Shawn Micheals always look cross-eyed when the camera zooms in on his face?


I believe he has a lazy eye from some injury.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ugh ego fucking stroking


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Shit just got real.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Referee.......


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Special referee? WAT.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

HBK as special referee? awesome!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

"Beat him within nearly an inch of his life"- so two inches then?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I knew it!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

swerve!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OSHT


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

shock horror hbk = ref


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fuck sake the fans are even what-ing HBK now? Christ they just dont learn to stop that shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

was expected, but still sweet :mark:


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Shit! Special referee!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

...fucking stupid. There is no way this streak should be put in the hands of a guest referee. Poor booking WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Special Referee Shawn Michaels. Yep, knew that was coming. 

Now Taker will beat BOTH Trips and Shawn to go 20-0.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Special ref? How will this be played?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Special ref! Who didn't call that? lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

HBK to screw Taker at WM?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

special ref :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

For an obvious twist, that certainly didn't carry any drama with it.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Special Referee uh-oh


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA LAME. I LOVE BOTH THESE GUYS BUT, NAW LAME.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well boys unless we getting Shawn vs HHH at summerslam..........streak is over


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snippity snap snap snappers!!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

talk about overkill. They just ruined this match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shawn don't know shit. lol

We'll see what he does....


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice. At least those neverending 15 minutes had a cool finish.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol no reaction from crowd at special guest ref announcement


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

and theres the special ref stip introduced...which we always knew about


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

too much hell in the cell and now hbk as the ref


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Seen that coming, build up will all be about 'What will HBK do? '


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not really shocking, but still cool to see announced.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

could be interesting


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Shawn drops the hammer. Figured he would be the special ref.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

WTF special referee! They didn't need to do that, but okay great..


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought it was hereditary from his dad.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

HE'LL BE RIGHT AGAIN. OH NO HE DIII IIIINNNNTTTTT


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

SPECIAL GUEST REFEREE IT REALLY HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That was a bit anticlimatic


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Vintage tag match! HOLLA BITCHES


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tag Team Match, Playa!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LOL TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

There's the tag team match ya'll! Holla!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So it took 17 mins for them to say HBK is the special referee?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Teddy Long made a tag team main event?!?!? I'm stunned!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HE DOES NOT GET TO SAY IT?!
Holla holla playas, see what the King just announced, playas!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao. WE GOTTA TAG TEAM MATCH!!! HOLLA HOLLA!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay then.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's our ME? T'Lo has already made his mark.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

HBK to screw HHH and become heel manager. I can feel it.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

WWE dun fucked up.... Maybe


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

big show should have a "rise above weight" gimmick


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They will be fighting outside the cell then, HBK being special referee has settled that for me. How else will another ref be able to get in an count for the Taker win?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

These two will be battling until they're in wheelchairs. At that time, those entrance ramps will have served their full purpose.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

@WWE_Creative said:


> No, we aren't calling Shawn Michaels the "special" referee because of his eyes #RAWTonight


:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

19-1 at Wrestlemania


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Well that was pointless


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker's gonna destory both of them and count his own pinfall.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Shawn 0-3
HHH soon to be 0-3 

They really are best friends


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, HBK as special ref, didn't see that one coming. :side:


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

DocBlue said:


> Lol no reaction from crowd at special guest ref announcement


Hell, even the "casuals" saw that one coming from the first HBK appearance.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow...Hold the phone....So if HHH ends the streak (Which he will imo) he's gonna have HBK, his best friend, raise his hand while Taker lies beneath them?.....I cant wait to see the reactions


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Would it kill Lawler to even try and do his fucking job?

"Wow. That is absolutely shocking news." He said it in such a shit way it almost sounded sarcastic.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Please no Michaels/Trips feud after Mania. Please no.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> All right, all right. Now look, I'm not gonna have any shenanigans start on my show. If were gonna have a fight, were gonna do it right. And I propose a 2 on 2 Tag Team Match. The World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho versus the WWE Champion CM Punk and the Great White Sheamus. Holla Holla Holla.



lmao:lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Not too keen on HBK being the special ref tbh... the match doesn't need him in that role.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Tag team match?? Ah better stay out of here I'm a little bit behind on an English stream.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I guess we don't get any Undertaker this week.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If they really want Wrestlemania to be something special, they should have a Eddie Guerrero v Chris Benoit v Owen Hart in a Second Chance at Life match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Taker's gonna destory both of them and count his own pinfall.


Lmao, that would be awesome.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Fuck sake the fans are even what-ing HBK now? Christ they just dont learn to stop that shit


I know, the "what" chant has gotten completely out of hand. It's SO annoying.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Teddy Long? Tag Team Match? NO FUCKING WAY!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, whoever pisses off Teddy Long (probably David Otunga) will face... RANDY ORTON! And that match starts... RIGHT NOW PLAYA


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

ITS GUNNA BE THE MIAMI SCREWJOB BROTHER


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DocBlue said:


> Lol no reaction from crowd at special guest ref announcement


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] getting WHAT chants


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

MOTHERFUCKING MAD MEN COMMERCIAL!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Tronnik said:


> Would it kill Lawler to even try and do his fucking job?
> 
> "Wow. That is absolutely shocking news." He said it in such a shit way it almost sounded sarcastic.


This. Fuck these commentators. Booker and JR should commentate on every brand and every PPV, fuck the rest.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Wow...Hold the phone....So if HHH ends the streak (Which he will imo) he's gonna have HBK, his best friend, raise his hand while Taker lies beneath them?.....I cant wait to see the reactions


Of course if they go down that route, they might as well have Jericho win the belt, Bryan retain and The Rock beat Cena


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lmao when they started chanting TRIPLE THREAT!!! 

In your dreams folks


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

hbk as special guess referee everyone should of seen coming....
just like teddy setting up a tag match holla holla holla


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Santino challenging for the US title? If this guy fucking wins.....


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If they really want Wrestlemania to be something special, they should have a Eddie Guerrero v Chris Benoit v Owen Hart in a Second Chance at Life match.


now that would be special


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

United States Title? What's that?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Santino to be U.S. Champ. Calling it now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aaaaaand Santino's gonna win the belt.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they better not make Santino the US Champ..


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Santino for the US championship!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

people seriously think the streak is over? LOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Santino!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of not giving two shits about something, Jack Swagger has a match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

lol santino


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Santino will win this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

US Title match out of nowhere? Shows you how worthless the title is. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i hope santino wins the title here. 

LETS GO SANTINO


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

200 guests of Make A Wish at Mania??? Guess Cena's definitely winning.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This should be Zack's title, it's so fucked they took him off TV for utterly no reason.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Santino about to win some gold right here!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Santino vs Swagger!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never heard of the

"UNITA STAYYYYYYS CHAMPIUHSHIIIIIIIII!"


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Santino would make a better US champion than thwagger.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The US title being defended? Am I dreaming?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell is this randomly booked shit?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Time for that rarest of things....a Jack Swagger appearence on TV.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Random title match is random -_-


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

United States Championship?! Omg. Completely forgot about that title.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Oooh, Santino. Yay! Maybe he'll win?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Santino will win tonight.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Santino better win this title....Make it a bit more bloody relevant


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

.... this is disgraceful. First of all, the US championship, the only title with any meaning in WWE, the most prestigious title in the history of wrestling, isn't the main event, but even worse. yes, even worse, the challenger isn't even an American? 

boo wwe! Let's Go Swagger!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I forgot that Jack was US champ.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Santino coming for the strap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'ma Santino! I'ma gonna win the US title!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at Swagger's hair.:lol


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

#asscape


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

WUT?! Jacks Hair lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this match is gonna be horrible SMH


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat hair


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> This should be Zack's title, it's so fucked they took him off TV for utterly no reason.


Pretty sure the guys injured?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

What's with Swagger's parted hair???? lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Swagger looks more like Biff Tannen than ever!!!


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

this crowd is shite


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Playa this will now be a tag team match


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Swagger with the JBL hair


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Damnit


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

So is Ziggler now Swaggers hype man?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The impossible has happened. I actually want Jack Swagger (the fuck is that hairstyle?) to win a match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Funkman in the house!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

WTF is wrong with Thwagger's hair? Santino got a huge pop.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Santino challenging for the US title? If this guy fucking wins.....


I wouldn't be surprised if he does win after what happened at EC.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Look at Swagger's hair.:lol


They really should just call him Biff from now on.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

That silly Italian vs. the All-American Genetic Monster

Santino to win.

FUCK. JOHNNY ACE AND OTUNGA!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Swagger's hair = fpalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Zack Ryder incoming?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Thwagger getting hair tips from Ziggler. Oh lordy.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

JACKS HAIR


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Never mind.

FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that was quick, nvm spoke too soon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jack Swagger should win this. I can't even remember him defending the belt.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Ace there? 

King, Ace & Long are on both shows all the time regardless of who is in charge. That's every week buddy. Where have you been?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Holla Holla! Time for a random tag match playa!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

TAG TEAM MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

6-person TAGGGGGGGGG


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tag Team playa.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wow, Swagger is actually defending the championship.... against the clown of the WWE.

Anyone getting the feeling that they are rushing things?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Teddy looking sharp!!!!!

So much for the US title match. The focus is on the GMs.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

TAG MATCH PLAYA.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

tag team match playas


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Tag match coming up


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol Kofi and Askana with Teddy. :lmao


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

SANTINO KICKED OUT OF SWAGGERS FINISHER :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi and Aksana?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF? Kofi???


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the most random shit


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

PLAYA TAG TEAM Match calling it now and 3 pages back


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

WTF is this?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

/facedesk
CUT TO BREAK! QUICK


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

If Trips is the C.O.O, why didn't he know HBK was the special ref? WWE and logic, never on the same page..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

WTF IS THIS SHIT? Tag team match for the.. US Title?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

teddy is gonna make a tag team match during the break lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ Teddy. What the fuck are you wearing?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, a commercial break, just what we needed for this title match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tag Team match, playas!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, this is hilarious! :lmao


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

hahahaha nice haircut swagger


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Swagger's new hairstyle makes him look even more retarded.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kofi???? What.........the flying........FUCK????
Are they just putting Kofi with any other black person that's in the company???
Can they give him SOMETHING PLEASE????? EEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> They really should just call him Biff from now on.


Let's start a countdown to a Swagger promo where he says "Why don't you make like a tree and get outta here?"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hold up a minute playas, I sense a TAG TEAM MATCH in our near future! Holla.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Jack Swagger will team with Dolph Zigger, to take on Santino Marella........and KOFI KINGSTON HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Swagger finally comb his hair or am i seeing things?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck sake advert


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Aksana...:ex:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Santino is so over, he's def winning.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

US Title match aka an excuse for Ace and Long to bitch at each other some more

impeccable booking WWE. Impeccable I say


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella lost 678,000 viewers.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Kate Upton...


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

us championship buried after the break ...... it will be a tag match playa


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I miss the old days of Bischoff and Heyman.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Gutwrench Powerbomb has zero fucking credibility. :lmao


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

This RAW so far has been shocking, im sorry but its true.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy Kate Upton in that MLB 2012 commercial :O


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is Santino kicking out of Swagger's finisher? Why are Ace and Otugna there? Why did Kofi randomly come out with Teddy? What the hell is going on?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I will laugh my fucking ass off if it's a tag team match after the commercials.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

am i the only 1 that thinks aksana is fiiiiine


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why is Santino kicking out of Swagger's finisher? Why are Ace and Otugna there? Why did Kofi randomly come out with Teddy? What the hell is going on?


Typical WWE unbearable Bullshit


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What the hell did Swagger do to his hair? That shit looks totally bad


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tag team match incoming playa


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> WTF is this?


This...is SPART.....no, hang on, it's just typical Teddy Long interruption/random tag match announcement shite, is what it is. Monday Night Raw has just morphed into Monday Night Smackdown before our very eyes.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE Tag Team

An epic night with epic matches with an epic stipulation. 

2 ON 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

You know a match will be a clusterfuck when both Long and Johnny Ace are involved.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If theres no tag match, WE RIOT!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

No tag team match upon return from commercial. Swerve!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This commercial break taken at the start of what could be a squash match is mind blowingly bad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The whole GM storyline is one of the largest clusters of utter fuck I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> This RAW so far has been shocking, im sorry but its true.


It's really not.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I trolled ya'll, playas! There ain't gonna be a tag team match tonight playas!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at the random cheerleading squad.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

coffee flask to the skull


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

No tag team match. Fuck, I'm disappointed.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Ace and Swagger have the same hair


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG NO TAG MATCH! Russo is defo back. Biggest swerve ever.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao this is such a fantastic trainwreck!

Ziggles made the Cobra look amazing.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

CLUSTERFUCK!!!!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks like they had two separate segments planned and threw them together 5 minutes before the show started.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao this is fucking hilarious


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What a mess this is. What a fucking mess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK. WHATTTTT


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

This is so fucking confusing.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Did.. Did I just see Vickie Guerrero's balls? :|


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

No...I tell a lie, they're keeping this up and just using it to further the Long/Lauriaitis feud whilst a comedy jobber wins the US title in the background. :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wwe sound man is ridiculously playing with the mic'd crowd. Mutes the crowd whenever either HBK or HHH were talking to drown out silly chants.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

ARE U SHITTING ME


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

lol..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That pop for Santino...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And then that happened.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I'll be damned!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww fuck off


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

My God WWE.. just diaf


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

SANTINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

No Cobra needed !!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao YES!


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

I love it when titles change hands with no build-up


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

What? what? what????????


This is wrong!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Santino is US Champion? WOW


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

My reaction to that match

:russo


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

YES! Go Santino!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

huge pop!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW US CHAMPIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This whole segment. Just a cluster.

Of course. Why not.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NEW CHAMP and he is here  Santino


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF is this?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Jesus, this match is fucked, too many interference.

HOLY FUCK! HE ACTUALLY WON!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

lol swaggers a joke


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i didnt think the US title could lose any more prestige than it already has...what the fuck is going on here.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

knew that was happening...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL this clusterf&ck. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK!!1 ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!! NO!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NEW CHAMP!!!!

SANTINIOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"What the hell just happened?" My thoughts exactly Cole.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

YES SANTINO!!!!! HELL YEA!!!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

what in the hell is this


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

US title really is meaningless lol


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

EPIC FACEPALM MOMENT


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck sake no


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

santino just won the us title....wth, laurinitus to do something surely


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Santino as champ?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Man, they need to start building feuds not just changing titles for the fucking sake of it...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I knew it! They gave it to him because of EC.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

haha santino!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wtf santino is new champ


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sorry, but this storyline is fucking amazing. This is so entertaining.


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

I just marked like a bitch until funkman ruined it!

EDIT: Na Na Na Na Hey hey hey goood bye!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Good for Santino. And the kids who love em.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HOLY BALLS, that crowd just ROARED. Don't take that belt off Santino.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

SANTINO!!! :lmao that was the greatest match I've ever seen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The whole GM storyline is one of the largest clusters of utter fuck I have ever witnessed.


As bad as Cole vs Lawler?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh fuck you


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THIS IS FUCKING HYSTERICAL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mind sound a bit AE-Nerdish, but aren't WWE crowds starting to become Attitude Era-like? I mean, way more cheers, chants, and simply greater?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Playa ain't having that shit.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, HUUUGGE pop for Santino winning! lolol


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd went crazy over that Santino win.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

New US Champion...ok. 

Ace & Long's power struggle is just annoying.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

SANTINOOOOOO


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

LEMME STRAIGHTEN YOU OUT!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Man Kofi was useless


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NEW CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!! SANTINOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still confused how they messed up the whole thing with Ryder and that title.......so confused.....


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Santino got the biggest pop since Punk at MITB........epic


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

finally a Champion we can be proud of


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

This is wwe: always shitting on future hall of famers (Swagger)


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

suck it swagger rocks


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

it's not that hard to follow...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So... about the new US champ..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL at a whole locker room of wrestlers and having to use security to restrain him.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ill get you Teddy


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes Santino!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

na na na na na na hey hey goodbye
bye ace =(


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

SANTINO NEW U.S CHAMP!!!! AAAWWWW YYEEEAAAHHH


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Is Santino actually the most over person they have???

Good on him


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

SANTINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YES


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's not a pop, it's people in Boston going, "WAHT DAH FAK GOIN ON MAN?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is going to be like the Cole/Lawler WM match only without the good build.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

I cant wait until Johnny Ace runs both shows and Teddy Long is just a distant memory


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

santino yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss....

commentators shat all over that match and so did long and jonny


but yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeesssssss

santno


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

This is just too funny.

New U.S. Champion - Santino Marella


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Massive and I mean MASSIVE pop for Santino winning the title. Fair play.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They mise well retire the US title now. Holy fuck:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Winning a Title by a rollup? What kind of booking is that?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ruining santinos moment


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is like Attitude Era
OH SHIT


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

These two son of bitch bury satino:lmao


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hilarious :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Greatest US Champion of all the times!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL at the "Raw Isn't War" sign.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This crowd is awesome.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats Santino!


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, Good job TL.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

what a load of shit


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES YES YES YES YES!

NEW UNITED STATES CHAMPION!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else notice John Cena's dad in the crowd?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Santino lol..


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm still confused why Kofi is with Teddy Long?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

santino>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the lisp


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Mind sound a bit AE-Nerdish, but aren't WWE crowds starting to become Attitude Era-like? I mean, way more cheers, chants, and simply greater?


Not enough signs in the crowd to be Attitude Era!

To be honest, I think theyre so MUCH louder than they have been the past few years, it sounds a lot louder.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why did they even make Jack Swagger champion in the first place? So pointless. Was this his first title defense?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Who is the longest reigning US Champion? Because Santino needs a new Meter now XD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Somebody has to make a gif of everyone doing that Santino pose.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I know that the US title and the other mid-card title serve absolutely no purpose currently in the WWE but putting the belt on Santino is just a disgrace to guys like DDP, Lex Luger, Sting, Goldberg, Bret Hart, and the other former big-name superstars that held the US title in the past and brought prestige to it, making it an important title... not anymore though and it just lost any prestige that it may of barely had by Santino winning it. I don't care how many people that are fans of Santino and think he is a great comedic wrestler... comedic wrestlers are suppose to fight heels and make jokes not win a mid-card title that USE to mean something.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

This is a crime! The only person who should be the champion of the United States of America is the All American American American American American American, not some "italian". Shame on WWE. Shame on them


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Marking so hard.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Santino is MASSIVELY OVER. 

Good for that little ****. DA-GO WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHEN THE COBRA STRIKES!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Alicenchains said:


> Man Kofi was useless


I guess some things never change


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

ROCKY!!!!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The fucking pops.
The US title bascially got credibility because of Santino


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

...I'm going out on a limb and saying Santino is gonna save that belt. That S.O.B is OVER.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I knew it! He deserved it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey, I'll take Santino over Swagger any day.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

CENAS DAD IS THERE OMG OMG OMG


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So lost as to why Kofi is there. So lost and so pissed!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao history lesson?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

thought this was a wrestling show not a circus


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jack Swagger, worst United States Championship reign ever?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

you can't deny it..Santino is so over with the crowd he just had to win a title sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> They mise well retire the US title now. Holy fuck:lmao


Nah, Santino saved the division. Swagger is irrelevant, he never got a reaction.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally something decent...... The Rock


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

You guys know that Santino beating D Bry in the EC would have blew the roof off pop wise.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rockyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy baby


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Who the fuck is booking this trash? Seriously


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Ace will beat Santino for the U.S. title. Believe it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like this Teddy & ace power struggle.

Let's face it: Santino is funny and OVER.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Aksana blows a mean trumpet...


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


> I know that the US title and the other mid-card title serve absolutely no purpose currently in the WWE but putting the belt on Santino is just a disgrace to guys like DDP, John Cena, and the other former big-name superstars to hold the title in it's past.


you could not be more wrong

santino is so over its criminal


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Somebody has to make a gif of everyone doing that Santino pose.


Epic lol but really am crying with laughter


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I hate Santino but I would still rather him be US champ than Swagger. At least the crowd pays attention to him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rock Twitter ass kissing segment up next. here we go


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Santino Santino Santino!!!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Dreadnok said:


> I know that the US title and the other mid-card title serve absolutely no purpose currently in the WWE but putting the belt on Santino is just a disgrace to guys like DDP, Lex Luger, Sting, Goldberg, Bret Hart, and the other former big-name superstars to hold the title in it's past.


Oh for Christ sake. Santino is over.. he deserves a belt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Jack Swagger, worst United States Championship reign ever?


Agreed. I've thought of some pretty bad US title reigns from WCW and they didn't even compare to this.


DubC said:


> Nah, Santino saved the division. Swagger is irrelevant, he never got a reaction.


Him winning the US title is like the Brooklyn Brawler winning the IC title back in the day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Who the fuck is booking this trash? Seriously


WWE rehired Russo?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF. A folding chair for 75 dollars?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahh the usual grumpy gits on here!! i found that segment amusing, come on we all know Santino will probably lose it on Friday to someone on Smackdown!!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

History lesson? I thought Sheamus was gonna rape that MILF in the commercial lol.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO...Anybody notice King Lawler getting so happy and waking up after santino won. Like finally, someones entertaining him.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Santino looked like he was legitimately happy. I'm happy for the man I think a title run is well deserved he's a hard worker.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

So within three months, the US Title went from actually having some credibility with Dolph Ziggler....to Zack Ryder....to Jack Swagger......to Santino Marella. Wow.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

virus21 said:


> WWE rehired Russo?


:russo + :vince2 = ratings


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jack's US title reign was worse than his WHC reign


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

a964412 said:


> thought this was a wrestling show not a circus


Funny comment given the origin of wrestling.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

didnt give a shit about the title when swagger had, still dont give a shit about it, bring on rocky and cena


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> you can't deny it..Santino is so over with the crowd he just had to win a title sooner rather than later.


at least someone agrees


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Oh for Christ sake. Santino is over.. he deserves a belt.


Agreed. But give him some meaningless title like the IC title, tag titles, Divas title, or even WHC/WWE championship. Don't give him the only title that has any prestige left, US title.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Him winning the US title is like the Brooklyn Brawler winning the IC title back in the day.


Please find me a clip of Brooklyn Brawler receiving a reaction even close to what Santino receives.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Agreed. I've thought of some pretty bad US title reigns from WCW and they didn't even compare to this.
> 
> Him winning the US title is like the Brooklyn Brawler winning the IC title back in the day.


The Brooklyn Brawler was never *EVER* as over as Santino is. That's what you do with Championship Titles, you put them on people who are over.

Something that Jack Swagger wasn't.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'm not big on Santino having a belt, but the guy is very over with the crowd AND at least they will do something with it while he is U.S. Champion. Swagger barely did a thing while he had the belt.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Swagger wins the title and disappears then comes back and loses it..............fuck it lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What's really bad is that Ziggler helped Swagger twice against the biggest jobber in the company and he still lost.:lmao.

Berried.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

seriously this guy deserves this belt more then most people on the roster.

no one is as over as he is, he may be a joke gimmick, but so is ryder sooo


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dreadnok said:


> I know that the US title and the other mid-card title serve absolutely no purpose currently in the WWE but putting the belt on Santino is just a disgrace to guys like DDP, Lex Luger, Sting, Goldberg, Bret Hart, and the other former big-name superstars to hold the title in it's past.


are you kiding me so it better to have it on swagger right swagger did nothing for it i dont know why they even put it on him santino is over with the crowd he should have it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope this title reign gives the WWE team a kick up the ass with Santino, he's a great worker, his gimmick needs tweaking, He is over for sure but if you let him utilize his in-ring ability, he could be better than he is


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just not right for the All American American to be the most irrelevant United States Champion since I don't know when.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Why are you hating on Santino? He was IC champion before and he's more over than most of the roster. It's clearly an improvement over Jack Swagger.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ROCKY OH YEA


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> Jack's US title reign was worse than his WHC reign


His what was worse than his what?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ROCK!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Rock...brought to you via pretape.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

So is he there or what?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I swear, you guys are some fickle people on here. Jesus, you people hate everything lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FINALLY...


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL via satellite.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh my god.....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the rock...Via fucking satellite FROM THE CITY THEYRE IN?! this is pretty bad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Via satellite.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

via satellite...seriously?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Finally WWE does something right with a belt. Congrats, Santino...one of the few actually entertaining guys in the "E" right now.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Rock getting a few boos


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd in Boston booing the Rock but saying his catchphrase with him...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Santino looked like he was legitimately happy. I'm happy for the man I think a title run is well deserved he's a hard worker.


I agree 100% with you.
It's a pretty much micard title but fuck it; Santino is over beyond believe. He gets a midcard title. He might not be a top contender but he deserves some sort of title and it means a lot since now, hopefully, the US title can be given some sort of status.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what is this shit


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Bring It via satellite.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, look. Rock 'live via satellite'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is he appearing live? Or is this it?


JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The Brooklyn Brawler was never *EVER* as over as Santino is. That's what you do with Championship Titles, you put them on people who are over.
> 
> Something that Jack Swagger wasn't.


Credibility is the topic here.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well atleast you cant see his cue cards


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rock is a boring sack of shit.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm fine with Santino having the belt, he's much more entertaining than Swagger. Hell, much more entertaining than Bryan.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

A total joke that he wouldn't show up to these important shows


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

rock getting booed! shocking


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else notice John Cena's dad in the crowd?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> LOL via satellite.


Put on your glasses, "Earlier tonight".

Rock is there, and will be live.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuck this satellite shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Steve. said:


> Who is the longest reigning US Champion? Because Santino needs a new Meter now XD


'Lex Luger, he had the United States Championship for 523 days. Santino has nearly had the United States Championship for 1 day...in another 523 days, I, Santino Marella, shall be the greatest United States Champion of all the times!'


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Rocky getting some boos.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

The Rock bringin it to Cena........via satellite


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock bringing via pretaped promo!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rock Tea Party?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This is sad. Have the Rock video segment from Boston instead of him actually showing up.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rock on the titantron. Just more ammo for Cena to used.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

arrive, suck up, leave


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL nice


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THROW THAT SHIT AWAY!*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wut?
Rock is going to be here
But um... via pre-recorded promo?

Oooh! He broke the PG RAITING! FUCK YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES!!! THROW THAT SHIT OFF THE BRIDGE!!!!


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

The Rock supports and promotes littering and water pollution


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, Santino won and The Rock is giving me a history lesson about the English, the Boston Tea Party, and a John Cena Alarm clock and garden gnome. 

Am i drunk?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I hope this title reign gives the WWE team a kick up the ass with Santino, he's a great worker, his gimmick needs tweaking, He is over for sure but if you let him utilize his in-ring ability, he could be better than he is


This times a billion


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol good stuff from Rock.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol @ some people cheering Rock for littering their water.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

Power_T said:


> Agreed. But give him some meaningless title like the IC title, tag titles, Divas title, or even WHC/WWE championship. Don't give him the only title that has any prestige left, US title.


the ic title holds more meaning than the us title.....cody is doing a great job with it


or let me guess u r american and automatically presume america means more than the rest of the world 


santino is over 

and deserves the belt,.....more than swagger 


deal with it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Where was this Rock last week?!

Hilarious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao this is actually fucking awesome.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

throw it!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao 

dat merch


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh SHIT!!! He went there!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This allows to waste more time guys, don't worry.

pointless having The Rock go out live now and then show the clip when he's out there.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL CENA GARDEN GNOME


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

octagon888 said:


> A total joke that he wouldn't show up to these important shows


He is there.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Vintage Rocky, though he is cracking up during this...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rock promoting littering, what an asshole.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Little known Boston fact: the phrase "We gonna have a party up in here!" was first said by Paul Revere.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, I'm liking this segment.

What the fuck is that garden gnome?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

This is hilarious!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rocky's bouncing back.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

lmao John Cena tee party.

rock getting booed though lmao wtf at this crowd.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This is pretty funny though


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this is kinda funny I won't even front..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

These crowd shots are killing my buzz.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL @ them showing all these goofy ass fans.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

this is fucking hilarious!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Yeah, time to get your ass whopped!":lmao:lmao:lmao

THIS IS F'N AWESOME!!!!
EYE OF THE TIGER, baby, EYE OF THE TIGER!!!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lmao the rock is legit laughing LAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Part of me doesn't find this entertaining at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!! THIS IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cutting to fake audiance reactions.
Seriously.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The uk is not england FFS!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

that chick was hot


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This stuff is funny :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

He sucked live last week, but The Rock is superb via sattelite :lol


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

He's burying WWEshop.com!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao Wonder Women wrist bands


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

WHAT 4TH DEMINSION OF HELL DID THIS COME FROM? LMFAO

"and hes a virgin!"


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

This smells like fear, fruity pebbles and possum piss... hahahahaha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is hilarious :lmao:


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rock = Ratings


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> 'Lex Luger, he had the United States Championship for 523 days. Santino has nearly had the United States Championship for 1 day...in another 523 days, I, Santino Marella, shall be the greatest United States Champion of all the times!'


 The Lexie Luger O Meter, YES!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Golden promo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is so great.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like Santino vs Swagger is probably going to happen for Wrestlemania, makes sense, he's been pretty over lately.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and the Rock marks are barking like seals..hes better because he got to do more then one take


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Fear, Fruity Pebble, possum piss scented cologne?

Hell yes, more Rock promos!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

So I'm guessing he's gonna visit Paul Revere's house


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, that was a good promo.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Rocky has some jabroni to clean it up naturally


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to admit. that was a funny promo.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Peoples Party!


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*This is pretty funny yeah!  Can't wait to see Cena's comeback, because if he's as hot as the past weeks, it'll be 3-0 before the night is over. *


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome comedy by the Rock. He was getting booed hear earlier but he seems to have the majority now. Raw is fucking amazing live even with garbage like Santino winning the US title from Swagger with his awesome new hairdo.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

That was funny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to ruin the segment with this...christ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was good. This could lead to Rock absolutely destroying Cena in each segment.

lol divas.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

And The Rock is gonna show up at the arena too!! So he gets it in satellite AND in person in one night.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I really hope he shows up and brings it like he did on that promo!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao sup "via satellite" haters


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock that I love.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes! Kelly Kelly! WWE TV has gotten so much better!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

There, he's not really littering. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speaking of transvestite wonder woman......


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WHERE WAS THIS ROCK LAST WEEK?!

I just died of laughter!!!

Oh and now there are Diva's.... YEAH WE WANNA TALK ABOUT NICKELODEON


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

No gossip! Pro kids awards!
Advertising much?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Great promo by the Rock. It had some hints of old-school Rock in it, just a little.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, we go from that to this shit?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that was fucking hilarious

he better turn up live


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

#TeamEve yes!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

First time I've ever been happy to see Eve.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I honestly thought it said "buttlicker" at first


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rocky was great in that segment.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Where all the virgin rock hating trolls at?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder how all the people who bitched about The Rock being "via satellite" feel now that he had to use the harbor for his awesome promo, and is going to be at the arena later tonight? Jumped to conclusions a bit too early, eh?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great stuff by Rock. After last week's horrendous promo, that was VERY refreshing.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

That was actually really enjoyable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eve still has an ultra face sounding theme.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Divas... lol


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

That promo > His promo last week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please tell me that Eve and Kelly will not be the Mania match for the chicks.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Rock was legit laughing lollllll


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh great kelly kelly on commentary


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Rock! Hope he buries Cena worse than anything tonight! Fuck that fruity pebble's face character.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

lol @ the people saying he's there via satellite, you people are so clueless.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol @ Cena fans trashing Rock about him being Via Satellite. He's in boston, and will be live, morons.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Eve...Woman Empowered?"

:lmao

I love everything about this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

all those cuts to the audience killed it
FUCKYOUKEVINDUNN


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

folks , after 8 years , THE ROCK IS BACK


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Now THAT'S THE ROCK we all know and love.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This one 5 minute segment > Last weeks boring 20 minute promo.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Funny that the Kids Choice Awards ad is on this website, I'm going to vote. For Taylor Swift.

Botch-a-Saurus vs. Hoeski


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kelly Kelly face looks more pretty now than in the past.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good history lesson.

Oh hey Evil Eve.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eve looks like she just fucked.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

how many times has she said "yay?"


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

i still hear booes though. this is weird

i think its like 65/35


on another hand....King Lawler happy again, next to some pussy. gotta love this guy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

now divas lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Eve is actually hotter now that she knows she's hot


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Rock killed that segment

Eve is fine as fuck


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

My god king is horrible.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

TURN THAT SUM BITCH SIDEWAYS AND STICK IT STRAIGHT UP YOUR CANDY ASS!!

It's been a while since he's said that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I would only vote for Kelly as top butt kicker if she would kick mine in a hotel room. 

I feel bad for Eve. Alicia Fox is dangeorus to work with.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That sequence of fuckery...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

3 more rocky promo's to go Let the count down start now!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Was that a 4 count?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I would suck a fart from Eve's ass.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

"That was quick!" 

Thank god too, because it was a divas match.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

That pin position


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Really Lawler? Why talk about feuds when we can talk about Nickelodeon.

Edit: WOO WOO WOO


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks ladies...short...but...pointless...as always


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

WU! WU! WU!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

BROSKI!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWWYKI

"OHHH RADIOOO"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it was quick and almost painless.

Until Zack comes out.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh crap, the doucheki is here.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Still crippled.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to see that Ryder is still alive. He's still using a cane though :lol

He's never going to heal.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol hope kane comes out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HAHAHA Zack looks like a blind old man


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he still doesn't know which leg is injured :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

woo woo woo you know it!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

One legged man in an ass kicking contest


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Zack, you healed up fucking quick.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ryder gonna wack Eve with his pimp stick


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

ahahhahahaha


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

THAT'S THE ROCK WE ALL KNOW AND LOVE. Where in the hell WAS THAT LAST WEEK?!?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

good ol squash match.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh damn, Ryder's blind.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao :lmao dude has a cane


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh great, Kelly on commentary = Lawler speaking up about...Kelly. 

What the actual fuck was that? This is really the--

RYDER FUCK YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! Broskis Before Hoeskis!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Where's Kane to throw him off the stage?!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Pop for Ryder!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Another excellent promo from Rock.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RYDER WITH A CANE!!! :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ryder is a nerd. I hope HHH buries him.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, look! It's Zack Ryder and Cane!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What kind of match was that? Do they even come up with real finishes for the Divas' matches?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

RYDER IS BACK! I guess..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WOOOO WWWWOOO Ryder huge pop!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What the fuck? Is he the Woo Woo Wolverine that he regenerated from a broken neck and a broken back in 3 weeks?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RYDER!!!

meh that was embarrasing.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO I agree with Cole

"That's all he comes up with? This stupid line?!"


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Ryder's cane>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everything


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you Michael Cole.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

dlb223 said:


> WHERE WAS THIS ROCK LAST WEEK?!
> 
> I just died of laughter!!!
> 
> Oh and now there are Diva's.... YEAH WE WANNA TALK ABOUT NICKELODEON


I think he was weaker on purpose to help Cena seem better. Makes no sense burying him already. WHich Rock would easily do.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Does that mean Zack is gonna hang out with his broski Cena over the hoeski Eve?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wheres KANE when you need him


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I love how Lawler sells Kelly Kellys shitty voting thing way better than Shawn announcing he's the ref. fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol ryder is atrocious.


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

Ryder with the pimp cane, nice


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought it was his back that was in pain... :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Zack walking like c3po


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Zach looks blind with that cane.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

HO-SKIS, NOT BROSKIS.

I'd drop my broskis for a ride on that ho-ski... :side:


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena???....Awh more cheese to be expected


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cena footage from earlier boo'ed.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL at his Curt Hawkins cane.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I bet the person who just realized cena was sitting in his seat earlier just jizzed themself.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

absoulutely fucking pointless


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Rock segment was pretty awesome. LOL @ the John Cena gnome! WTF!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Forever Alone Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> THAT'S THE ROCK WE ALL KNOW AND LOVE. Where in the hell WAS THAT LAST WEEK?!?


It was wrote on his other wrist instead


----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

this is bs i demand Bryan or the miz or punk on my screen NOW


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol cena getting boos too


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

john cena's serious face is epic SMH


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cena bringin it via video recording


----------



## bart2343 (Jul 26, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Hey, look! It's Zack Ryder and Cane!


Win so much win


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

What is worse that Divas match we just saw or Michael Cole vs. Jerry the King Lawler? LOL


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ryder's pimp cane FTW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane permanently cripped this guy. Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> THAT'S THE ROCK WE ALL KNOW AND LOVE. Where in the hell WAS THAT LAST WEEK?!?


It was there, just not as transparent.


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Zack borrowed Teddy's cane obv.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

How bad does Ryder look after that? Coming out and calling the girl who he wanted SO bad not too long ago a hoe? Because she didn't want to date your goofy ass? High School logic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CENA VIA VIDEO RECORDING.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Cena's promo is next. time to ride his cwak people. who's first?



#nocena4me


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Cena already? bit early aint it? Rock gonna bring it via satellite in reply to cenas segment ?:S


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

tna commercial during raw?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pojko said:


> I wonder how all the people who bitched about The Rock being "via satellite" feel now that he had to use the harbor for his awesome promo, and is going to be at the arena later tonight? Jumped to conclusions a bit too early, eh?


Exactly, these premature ejaculators are nowhere to be found now. Anyway, I knew The Rock was going to go HAM on John Cena tonight after taking a rare "L" on the mic last week (that was embarassing). I'm glad it woke him up though (as I said it would last week). The gloves are now off. I've got my proverbial popcorn ready.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

lol Zach clearly showed that he didn't need the cane.

A taped video of Cena giving his thoughts while in an empty arena = Could be the best serious promo he has done in awhile, hopefully.

TNA Lockdown commercial with Sting on it! Sting has made it on RAW!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Y'know, I'm sick of Cena too, but his promos have gotten WAY better since Punk's shoot


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Boston is obviously Cena's hometown so it WILL be more pro Cena, even if 40 percent of the crowd will still boo him.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Will you guys all shut up already we are talking about how great Eve's match was.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Are they that worried he'd be booed that they pre-recorded his promo?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

So Cena is about to say a bunch of stuff screaming and hollaring trying to be "intense" but talking about how he 'hates' the Rock and how him and Dwayne are two different people right?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

don't worry only 3 more weeks of the Rock..better enjoy him while you can


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cena bringin it via recording


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

At that favourite butt kicker thing it says "WWF diva" Kelly Kelly. How embarassing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Slutty Eve is the best lmao


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena with the loud pops...watch the arena get louder for Cena than the Rock's video.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

hoeski tryin to warm up to broskie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryder's such a dork. Look at this face! He fell for the kiss.:lmao


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Swerve!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Are all of you going to post that Cena is bringing it via satellite now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh....ok.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol cant say no to that


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

A cena video to try and stop him getting booed in his home town.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

OH NO SHE DIDN'T


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm expecting some hot garbage from Cena. Let's see if he keeps the momentum.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Hey, look! It's Zack Ryder and Cane!


Rep for that


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ryder sold that kiss better than Cena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sluteve strikes again!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nonononononono don't fucking do this to him...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

NO ZACH NO! SHE'S TRICKING YOU! HOE BLACK MAGIC!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

...........................

*REALLY?!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my God, this highschool drama bullshit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

ROFLLLL


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Zack, don't trust the Hoeski.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOLLLL This is a grown man

"never been kissed" ??


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I love Eve, I'm so turned on right now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder's been smitten... AGAIN.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh christ. :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So much for the broskis. Cena's not so interesting when Eve is kissing you, is he?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wouldn't mind if Eve could turn Ryder and they become a heel power couple


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

and he no longer needs Teddy's cane hooray


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

derp face


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Suckerrrrrrrr


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

hoeski b4 broski


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Eve made an amazing face after that kiss. She is starting to embrace the hoeski.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryder has the IWC-trademark "facial hair"....lol WWE Creative really just loves catering to the IWC derps lately.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Hey, look! It's Zack Ryder and Cane!


I'm starting to believe the whole reason of bringing Kane back with the mask on was to bury all the complaints that Kane sucks and should come back as the monster with the mask on. WWE loves pissing on old things to spite the older fans that complain a lot. Example ECW. How do you burry ECW chants? Bring ECW back only pg version where Tommy Dreamer jobs in 2 minute squash matches to up and coming green jobbers.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

ryder has one ugly smile


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

end of an era match?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'M SO CONFUSED.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Easy choice for Zack there, a crappy bromance with Cena or a ride on Eve Torres. I know which one I'd pick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tony Tornado said:


> At that favourite butt kicker thing it says "WWF diva" Kelly Kelly. How embarassing.


Yeah, I mean how could they even possibly have Kelly Kelly as a butt kicker.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John Cena's serious face is epic SMH...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Miz is on Superstars this week.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

They're making Ryder look like a goof once again. Poor guy can't catch a break.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

John Cena you showed up too early retard


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay this is gay


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

NO ZACK NO! SHE'S TRICKING YOU! HOE BLACK MAGIC!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Zack is such a idiot. I hope Eve buries his career by pedigreeing him through a table.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao at zacks face


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

RISE
ABOVE
CONVINCING ACTING


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

simpin aint easy


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Ryder turning heel?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Why is Cena talking to the Wrestlemania sign?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this reminds me of that south park episode about WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seriously guys, you already did a close up of the Mania sign. We don't need one while Cena is talking.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit benoit died again?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Zach, don't fall for her jedi mind pussy...and I'm a woman. She's making us all look bad....I kid I kid.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

sounds like a star trek intro...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cena's scared to face his "hometown" bwahahahaha


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't take Sheena seriously with that haircut.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Eve's tits are my pacifier at night.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO corny..........


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

This... is... really... fucking... stupid...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck that, I'll be focused on Jericho/Punk.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Zack is such a idiot. I hope Eve buries his career by pedigreeing him through a table.


I wouldnt be bothered tbh if I was Zack


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

#CenaTriesToBeSeriousLOLLOLOLOL


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I love how they cut the crowd sound levels for his promo.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

What a thespian.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Who's he meant to be talking to? :lmao


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy shit Jerry Lawler is annoying, I honestly do'nt mind Cole anymore, hes an easy punchline, Just replace Lawler PLEASE. I just died of laughter seeing Cena being serious.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Cena might aswell be doing Shakespear


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToxieDogg said:


> Easy choice for Zack there, a crappy bromance with Cena or a ride on Eve Torres. I know which one I'd pick.


co-sign


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

did Cole just talk about random girl tweets


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I want Punk/Jericho. NOW.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SERIOUS CENA

most successful wut?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Boooooring.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

virus21 said:


> WWE rehired Russo?


Jokes aside, I really think they did judging how Raw has been booked for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Cringe.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Lmao at them not including the crowd for cenas prerecording. the fuck.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

They turned the audience reaction off....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

OMG A KISS? 

Yo, Cena, this bitch, he had her tongue in mouth, all is forgiven with her!

As for Cena's promo... the fuck is this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is fucking great. Making Ryder look like a dork has been the best thing on Raw for the last month. Now they are doing it again.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is mad soft, Cena.

Mad soft.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Really seems like Cena is talking to himself. How deep is this crap?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What the fuck is this? XD


----------



## RemoteControlled (Jun 2, 2008)

Trending worldwide: #Boring


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryder has the IWC-trademark "facial hair"....lol WWE Creative really just loves catering to the IWC derps lately. 

also, lol at the promo wars between Cena and Rock all being pre-taped


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

this is fucking terrible


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*G MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!*


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

I start to believe that they are doing this on purpose. This is fucking boring. As was Rock last week.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Boo hoo Cena


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

John Cena talking to lil' Jimmy?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Really? Pandering to Boston with the Pats?

Gives me a reason to say GO GIANTS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Patriots losing 18-1 in the Super Bowl? 

That didn't break my heart bro! 


GIANTS!!! GIANTS!!! GIANTS!!!

And trust me bro, EVERYBODY remembers who 2nd place was that year!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

And the Oscar goes to...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shut your mouth about the fucking Patriots. YOU DON'T KNOW HEARTBREAK UNTIL BILLY CUNDIFF MISSES THE FUCKING FIELD GOAL IN SHITBOROUGH


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cheap pop. Although cena has admitted he is a TAMPA BAY RAYS FAN AND NOT A SOX FAN!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

HAAA 18-1 

18-1 

18-1 only releveant thing he's said


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This is boring.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck this, I wouldn't be surprised if the Cena gospel choir come out and start singing at this rate.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is fucking boring


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

Battle of the previously recorded footage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do I really need to see John Cena's One Man Show "Hustle, Loyalty, Monologues" on Raw?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm asleep now wake me up when it's done please


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Is Cena gonna fucking cry


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena gone crazy hes talking to himself


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena sucking up by using the Patriots. REALLY?????


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Cena "I need to win."

Austin in 2001: "I need to beat you Rock, I need to beat you more than you can imagine."


Cena heel turn?????? hope so, 

great promo by Cena, i'll give it to him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You gonna fuckin' cry, Cena? 

Who gives a shit about the Patriots, the most obnoxious sports team of the past decade? Ugggh. 

Whatzamatter? Did his balls drop off or somethin'? He's afraid of Boston?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Roommate just walked by while this man in a silent stadium promo... and I was ashamed to be watching it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh he picked this moment to "Get serious"? Oh ok then.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

satino the best us champ ever woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao this sound like a political ad


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"IF I CAN OVERCOME THE ODDS, I WILL BE IMMORTAL" 

Sorry, John, but you've "overcome the odds" 5032845474243 times.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is this happening?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

someone end it


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

GET THIS SHIT OVER WITH!!!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Terrible promo.. lol @ the people last week who said Cena was on fire on the mic.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

now its the sob story for cena. poor cena leave cena alone!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

this is so freakin gay


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Where's the Cena from last week?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28: End of an Era


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Alas, poor Yorock... I knew him...


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

wow it;s like any given sunday


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Who's he meant to be talking to? :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still trying to figure that out.
Is this just some monologue they threw together? :lmao
Such a thespian, he is.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Omg Stop it Cena


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao you guys are horrible, this is great stuff.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

you guys do realize that Cena is SUPPOSED to look weaker today, yeah?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

holy fuck this is boring


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

If they were going to cut the crowd out atleast cut it out for both promos. It makes Cena look even worse.


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheap way to get hometown cheers hope it backfires.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Who is he talking to exactly! Himself?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd rather be watching The Marine right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Cena losing his hair?


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Cena will be 2nd place even if Cena beats the Rock 20 times in a row.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason this is making me really uncomfortable in a bad way.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

overcome the odds? you're not an underdog anymore.

hope cena loses and that starts his heel turn


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

He's gonna make out with the Wrestlemania sign, isn't he?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Translation: Cheer for me.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

END THIS PLEASE!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THE GREATEST WRESTLING PERFORMANCE EVER!!! so gay


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was three minutes I'll never get back. Thanks Cena.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus tag team match PLAYA


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> "IF I CAN OVERCOME THE ODDS, I WILL BE IMMORTAL"


Oh god, those guys arn't coming to WWE are they?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The way I see it these Zack Ryder, Eve Torres segments tonight resemble the temptation of masturbation.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

....And the crowd doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was a good promo from Cena... I laughed at the Pat loss being the biggest heartbreak he could remember though. *


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike` said:


> Terrible promo.. lol @ the people last week who said Cena was on fire on the mic.


Cena was on fire last week...are you blind? 

But this week, that promo was fucking awful.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

After that promo, somewhere, Steven Seagal is on his feet applauding his TV.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Was there a point to all that? Rock sets the crowd ablaze and Cena puts them to sleep again.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

John Cena: PATRIOTS PLUG!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BOOOOOORING, BOOOOOOOOORING, another shameless and desperate attempt to turn the crowd.

Rock's promo was gold as always.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena, the motivational speaker


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Shit promo from Cena, but it's still a good way to build the match for Mania.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28 Sign Close Up count during Cena's promo = 12 fpalm


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

John, you're already just a footnote. You don't need to win, you need to showcase a different side. We don't care about your 'WM means everything to me' spiel.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Who was he talking to?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA
ad break
cena
ad break


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

looks like Cena couldn't keep it going three weeks straight. That promo was doo doo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is Cena losing his hair?


Nah, just viewers


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay, that tears it. Rock's promo and Cena's promo have convinced me that I want The Rock to beat Cena to within an inch of his ******, Masshole life with the John Cena garden gnome.

Rocky's turned me.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OH SNAP... :lmao I predicted this match hours ago... :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Cena, R-Truth called he wants his gimmick back.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

ZzzzzzZ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Punk doesn't close the show. Again. Backwards company is backwards.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is pathetic trying to make everyone symphasise with cena


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Cena getting booed in his own town 

You have to feel sorry for him a little bit, surely this is the 100th wake up call to wwe.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe cena is going to leave after wrestlemania for a bit. like a few months break...i think he will lose and not come back for a few weeks.

TBH.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> I'd rather be watching The Marine right now.


Challenge Accepted


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

y is cena not there but is cutting a recorded promo in the venue


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Who was he talking to?


Little Jimmy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Show more of Ryder looking like a dork plz.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

What? We can't have the crowd reactions during the promo? Willing to bet they booed the hell out of that video.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a shame The Rock will be the one finishing second. 

I just hope it ends the correct way


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep i did fall asleep during that so-called 'PROMO'


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

The Main Headliner said:


> Cena "I need to win."
> 
> Austin in 2001: "I need to beat you Rock, I need to beat you more than you can imagine."
> 
> ...


come to mind too i hope so


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wAnst FuNNi NUFF need through THiNGS IN wATer


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Cena had notes written on the cap of his hat, lulz.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Just think of that promo as how he acts while he's on the toilet, and it becomes slightly better.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright promo by Cena, didnt really expect much though to be fair because the real promos will be cut inside the ring, LIVE ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!


----------



## Kelel (Sep 20, 2006)

dlb223 said:


> He's gonna make out with the Wrestlemania sign, isn't he?


LOL Great now all im picturing is this huge Wrestlemania sign with Cena holding on from the Big W


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Dobba said:


> After that promo, somewhere, Steven Seagal is on his feet applauding his TV.


:lmao


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao @ the cheesy Cena promo. After his performance the last few weeks they give us that sentimental stuff? That ain't gonna' fly.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrendous promo. They just lost 50k buys with this disaster of Cena.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Meanwhile, watching somewhere in Texas, Stone Cold Steve Austin is thinking to himself "So I worked myself to the bone, coming up with cutting edge promo's and character and became the top star in this business the hard way....When I could have just been a crying, whinging, cheesy mother fucker????" 

A short trip away, in death valley, Undertaker is watching the Cena promo in the batcave..."MICHELLE......Gather the Ministry....I've found my next sacrifice..."


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Cena sounded like he was auditioning for a drama school.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

At first I was going to write that even though I like promos like the one Cena just gave, it wasn't a good response to the energetic, pwnage the Rock gave him. But I have to say that by the end of Cena's promo, I actually like it. Instead of fighting trash talking with trash talking, he took a more serious approach. It was good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I want to hear Cena's 30 min. speech with himself on why he changed from jorts to camo shorts. Jesus.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

DOTL said:


> Translation: Cheer for me.


LMFAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the WWE title is being made out like a mid card title with the show mainly about Rock/Cena and Triple H/Taker.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

No wonder Cena's movies always suck


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

one time people where waiting to see what cena had to say and he doing this send a doller to a child in africa single tear indian thing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The_Chief said:


> Meanwhile, watching somewhere in Texas, Stone Cold Steve Austin is thinking to himself "So I worked myself to the bone, coming up with cutting edge promo's and character and became the top star in this business the hard way....When I could have just been a crying, whinging, cheesy mother fucker????"
> 
> A short trip away, in death valley, Undertaker is watching the Cena promo in the batcave..."MICHELLE......Gather the Ministry....I've found my next sacrifice..."


If only


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I get a good feeling.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Decent promo from Cena, but I preferred Rocky's humorous one.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And Punk doesn't close the show. Again. Backwards company is backwards.


CM Punk isn't closing for the same reason Rock/Cena is closing WrestleMania.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

That was cheesy as fuck but it was still better than his usual Vickie is fat and poop jokes.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Longest running episodic show in tel nfdvndlfsjkagnflablsdb


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punk!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

cm punk, finally


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Now for the real main event match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

As soon as he said 'I need to win' i thought of Austin when he said the same thing in the run up to Wrestlemania 17 and turned heel.

food for thought.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Wait didn't they use that song for Survivor Series.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

IT'S CLOBBERINNNNNNNNNNNN' TIMEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk bitches!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Why'd Cena have to cut that ridiculously bad promo. He was really doing well the past couple weeks, and now this is how he follows it up? 

I'm feeling like the Rock is going to slaughter him tonight


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty sure the WWE wants the fans to sympathize with Cena. And it seems like he was talking to the "Wrestling Gods"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Really nice pop!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

All Hail Punk


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This music means it's time for me to change the channel.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

main event?????????????????


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

In Punk We Trust!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome "colt of personality" sign


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Teddy Long put together a tag team match..heh no way


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Colt of Personality sign on Raw?! I'm marking out, bro!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> looks like Cena couldn't keep it going three weeks straight. That promo was doo doo.


Just this promo? More like all.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

So thus far has Santino gotten the pop of the night?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

It's cloberring timeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

John Cena just convinced his hat that he will beat The Rock.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

IT'S CLOBBERIN TIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMEEEE!

That Colt of Personality sign is fucking awesome.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

dat Punk pop.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheres beth?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dartz said:


> Cena sounded like he was auditioning for a drama school.


...And unfortunately, he didn't get in. And he applied early admission too. How sad.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anyone see the Colt of Personality sign with the star of david.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> This music means it's time for me to change the channel.


^ HE MAD!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> one time people where waiting to see what cena had to say and he doing this send a doller to a child in africa single tear indian thing


:lmao dude you're too much


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I marked out for that Raw isnt war sign and Thats "Colt Of Personality" Sign, Cabana!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Colt of Personality sign!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This should be a good match.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Sean Waltman ******** @TheRealXPac Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
They should have never aired this.
1m Sean Waltman ******** @TheRealXPac Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
Sorry.
1m Sean Waltman ******** @TheRealXPac Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
Where's the clicker?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I like this concept that Teddy Long put together."

A tag team match? Lawler...fpalm


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

People say Diva's matches are piss breaks. I say tag team matches are piss breaks.
Here's how it's gonna go:
- Face team starts out with the edge
- Heel team gets control
- Heel team controls weaker face for most of the match
- Weak face tags in strong face
- Winner is irrelevant


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2J


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I would have like for this to have been the main event.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Arrive. Fella. Leave.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

What did I tell you guys? It's happening.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao "I like this concept Teddy Long came up with"

WTF Lawler? Have you never seen SD?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

AWWWWWWW YEAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*YES! YES! YES!*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Mike` said:


> Sean Waltman ******** @TheRealXPac Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> *They should have never aired this.*
> 1m Sean Waltman ******** @TheRealXPac Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Sorry.
> ...


:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

THAT HEEL HEAT.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Lot of yelling from the tag team contestants.

We got "IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME", "AHHHHHHH!", AND "YES YES YES YES YES!"

What will Jericho yell?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!!! YESS!!! YES!!!, Its AJ!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

YES!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure the WWE wants the fans to sympathize with Cena. And it seems like he was talking to the "Wrestling Gods"


Um....did you say something? I saw your post but the only memory I have from it is Layla's ass. :yum:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YESSSSS!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Who in their right mind would buy a $75 dollar chair?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

GLORIOUS HEAT!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't understand what Daniel Bryan is saying....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

somebody call chris hanson


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

My Boy D-Bry sign


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry but If I was Austin, Rock, HHH, Foley, Taker, Bret, Shawn, basically anyone who's ever been a decent top level wrestler, and I saw Cena's **** promo, I'd sue Vince for been a twat


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

bryan and jericho have to go over here


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

AND YOUR STUPID LITE BRITE JACKET!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BEST IN THE WORLD AT EVERYTHING HE DOES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

yes! yes! yes!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why is this not the main event?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AJ's with him: *YES! YES! YES! YES!*

Did Jericho just get cheered?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"The End Of An Era Match" Vince is going to buried the Attitude era on April 1


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't care, i'm fucking pumped for WM.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

YES! YES! YES! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

YES!!!! AJ <3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Solid_Rob said:


> AWWWWWWW YEAAAAHHHHH!!!


Lmao this is why i love the IWC


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho better have a countdown clock for his entrance at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This crowd blows. Disappointing compared to last few.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I love Bryan as a heel, but HATE the fact that Cole is starting to support him...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd like to see a Jericho vs Bryan match...that'd be fun


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Punk is the wwe champ and he comes out first.... Shouldn't that be the other way around?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Twuck Fitter sign the next time please. Shut the fuck up Cole.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

The_Chief said:


> Sorry but If I was Austin, Rock, HHH, Foley, Taker, Bret, Shawn, basically anyone who's ever been a decent top level wrestler, and I saw Cena's **** promo,* I'd sue Vince for been a twat*


I'm not sure you can do that.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Sorry but If I was Austin, Rock, HHH, Foley, Taker, Bret, Shawn, basically anyone who's ever been a decent top level wrestler, and I saw Cena's **** promo, I'd sue Vince for been a twat


What you on about? Foley was great at the pathetic feel sorry for me promos as mankind. Although that was on purpose....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why is this not the main event?


Mostly likely Rock and Cena will close the show.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No, I fucking won't ''use the hashtag'', Cole. You cunt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris Jericho!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jerry "The King" Hacker.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> Jericho better have a countdown clock for his entrance at Wrestlemania.


This.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised they let Punk/Jericho start. I thought they would keep them away from each other.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Open with Punk/Jericho? Are they insane?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> Jericho better have a countdown clock for his entrance at Wrestlemania.


and tights


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Come on King! I know your face but...Jericho man....best in the world..and I'm a Punk Mark (Kinda)


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

this is goign to be a match at WM.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

If this is what Punk and Jericho are doing in a tag team match on RAW, I CANT WAIT til Wrestlemania


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Punk and Jericho will save WrestleMania


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao What the fuck was that?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The real best in the world just got tagged in


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow that was great their match will be epic and might steal the show.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> What you on about? Foley was great at the pathetic feel sorry for me promos as mankind. Although that was on purpose....


Massive difference....Foley was good...Very good


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is getting every bit as bad as the Edge/Big Show/Cena main event build up now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait for these motherfuckers to tear it up at Mania.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If they were smart they wouldn't of let Punk/Jericho even touch each other in this match. Same goes with Sheamus/Bryan..


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

WWE should think about embracing the power of Twitter. Seems like an advertising method they haven't tapped.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I just tweeted. Said "CM Punk is the #bestintheworld. Michael Cole is the #worstintheworld."

No offense Jericho.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So we've had a Triple H/Michaels segment, a title change, a Rock/Cena segment, and now this match....


... What the hell is gonna close the show!?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont hate Sheamus but I just dont like him


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus is honestly one of the best "big men" wrestlers I've ever seen


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Sheamus's face when he loaded up for that 10th shot


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> I just tweeted. Said "CM Punk is the #bestintheworld. Michael Cole is the #worstintheworld."
> 
> No offense Jericho.


Good for you. (Y)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Omg if cole says Twitter 1 MORE Time in this tag match i will mute the tv


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> As soon as he said 'I need to win' i thought of Austin when he said the same thing in the run up to Wrestlemania 17 and turned heel.
> 
> food for thought.


I agree. I can completely understand why a lot of folks around here think it was boring and/or silly and/or trite, but ultimately it was something of a necessary evil of a promo. I kind of like how it stood in contrast to Rock's far more humorous, lighthearted one earlier (which was pretty good and much better than last week for Rock but still not really great).


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow. Commercial break. Seriously?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Slightly off Topic:

Philly will be on ****ing fire on 3/19. Bank on it.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

What was Daniel Bryan doing before they went to commercial.. he like went over in the corner like he was grabbing something


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> So we've had a Triple H/Michaels segment, a title change, a Rock/Cena segment, and now this match....
> 
> 
> ... What the hell is gonna close the show!?


Eve vs Layla in a bikini match


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> If they were smart they wouldn't of let Punk/Jericho even touch each other in this match. Same goes with Sheamus/Bryan..


and then what, have 2 hours of ppl launching promos vs each other for the next 4 weeks? give me a break. this is great quit bitching and enjoy it.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

WWE poll on facebook says that Truth and Kofi are thinking of calling their team "R-Boom" :lmao


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> If they were smart they wouldn't of let Punk/Jericho even touch each other in this match. Same goes with Sheamus/Bryan..


^ This, been too much already and we have a few weeks to go..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonder what will fill in after this match? Random tag match before Rock/Cena?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate commercials.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> So we've had a Triple H/Michaels segment, a title change, a Rock/Cena segment, and now this match....
> 
> 
> ... What the hell is gonna close the show!?


Rock and Cena are gonna face off in the ring and go back and forth again.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> WWE poll on facebook says that Truth and Kofi are thinking of calling their team "R-Boom" :lmao


haha really? Im sick of them just putting Boom at the end of everything.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it just me or those clubbering forearms looked stiffer than usual?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mike` said:


> Sean Waltman ******** @TheRealXPac Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> They should have never aired this.
> 1m Sean Waltman ******** @TheRealXPac Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Sorry.
> ...


He's the best :lmao
Screw what anyone says about him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> WWE poll on facebook says that Truth and Kofi are thinking of calling their team "R-Boom" :lmao


They need to go with 'Jamaican me Crazy' as a tag team name, it's a wasted opportunity otherwise.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> WWE poll on facebook says that Truth and Kofi are thinking of calling their team "R-Boom" :lmao


Wow Kofi sold out his tag-team partner fast Bourne is a team player and truly cared about that team. He would pick Kofi over the goods any day.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wonder what will fill in after this match? Random tag match before Rock/Cena?


Miz whining


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE does this all time...TNA does this all the time...and I hate it. 


Why do they give away PPV matches by through TV Tag Matches??? Can't they be a little more creative than that?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> ^ HE MAD!


Mad at what exactly??? That an overrated, self-righteous, annoying person is on my television. I wouldn't really call it being mad, just bored and irked.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> *If they were smart* they wouldn't of let Punk/Jericho even touch each other in this match. Same goes with Sheamus/Bryan..


Please stop right there.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ask that sycophant. FUCKING ASK HIM!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> Sean Waltman ‏ @TheRealXPac
> 
> I would rather Punk & Jericho not have touched until Mania, except on house shows.


Logic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> WWE poll on facebook says that Truth and Kofi are thinking of calling their team "R-Boom" :lmao


Oh, Lord...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho ripping off Hogan there.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Main Headliner said:


> Slightly off Topic:
> 
> Philly will be on ****ing fire on 3/19. Bank on it.


i'll be there...holla holla! 

hope i can see takers entrance live once before he retires!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> WWE poll on facebook says that Truth and Kofi are thinking of calling their team "R-Boom" :lmao


Ugh, that's worse than air-boom. I like Kings of Truth, if you have to merge the names.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is WWE reading tweets on air? So much for depimping twitter.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Anybody is the best commentator in the world when they are sitting next to Lawler..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

To put to rest the idea that it matters who is in charge of the show, Ace or Long, have you noticed that this show is basically exactly the same as when Ace runs it? Not quality wise, but format & presentation wise. This isn't any different from any other Ace run episode really. 

So yes. I don't give a shit who runs the show and I never will again. Just go back to the Jack Tunney days, please?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not feeling this Sheamus face run at all


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Boom? That's a horrific name.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> WWE does this all time...TNA does this all the time...and I hate it.
> 
> 
> Why do they give away PPV matches by through TV Tag Matches??? Can't they be a little more creative than that?


It hardly gives away the PPV match. It's not as if it is one on one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What exactly is X-Pac responding to in those tweets?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

THOSE DROPKICKS.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

"Best in the world is the number one trending tweet in the world right now."

Big fucking whoop. I saw #Pepperoni trending last week. This is getting unbearable.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rock is coming up next!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

More video from Rock?! YAY!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no idea why but I just don't like Sheamus


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tronnik said:


> "Best in the world is the number one trending tweet in the world right now."
> 
> Big fucking whoop. I saw #Pepperoni trending last week. This is getting unbearable.


:russo

Someone thinks #hashtagsareimportant


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

ToxieDogg said:


> They need to go with 'Jamaican me Crazy' as a tag team name, it's a wasted opportunity otherwise.


Possibly the best tag team name in a while.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> What exactly is X-Pac responding to in those tweets?


Cena's promo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> What exactly is X-Pac responding to in those tweets?


cena promo


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Knee first into the turnbuckle. That's a botch.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

BOTCH


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wasn't that a rather risky spot time wise?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> Slightly off Topic:
> 
> Philly will be on ****ing fire on 3/19. Bank on it.


I'll be there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tronnik said:


> Cena's promo.


Oh, that's brilliant then.

Hopefully Punk didn't really hurt his back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I would love to see Punk/Bryan/Jericho in a triple threat match down the line. It would steal any show it was on.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk can sell like a muthafucka


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

We get it, Punk. You're a warrior. You wrestle injured.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god, that didn't look good.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

So busted arm, busted back, high flying moves = super Punk....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can people start taking signs that say:

"Jerry Lawler, RETIRE OR DIE!"?? 
When is he going to be done. Booker and Cole on RAW would be 100 times better.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it impossible for Punk to execute a decent elbow drop?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd just call Kofi and Truth "The Two Black Motherfuckers in Braids that will never get a real push" and call it a day. It rolls right off the tongue.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Punk vs Jericho will steal the show at Mania and might even be the most memorable match (unless Cena turns heel to defeat the Rock or the streak ends, the latter of which won't happen when HBK refuses to count 3 for HHH and faces him at Summerslam or next years Wrestlemania); can't wait


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, that really did just happen.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Uh...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GOOD*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Neither shoulders down
ZOMG WINNER!

Fucking dumb bastards.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

FUCK YOU WWE

Jericho wasn't the legal man


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit, a clean pin.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

uh, was jericho the legal man?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait, why did they just give away Punk vs Jericho?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jericho wins!

Why does everyone steal the belt from Punk?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

well thats punk winning at mania guarenteed


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Very good match.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Another rollup victory.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho wasn't even legal


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope Bryan didn't hurt himself with that botch.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Not really sure ending the match that way was neccessary.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright then.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Was he even the legal man?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this feud has become the battle of the roll-ups


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

If its one thing I know in WWE, tag team matches don't count


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

DID U SEE A TAG ??? I didnt...


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, look! "Super Punk" overcame the odds and won again!...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lmao. Crowd thought Punk won.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Bryan was the legal man. LMFAO


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES Jericho!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ CM Punk I can see your cameltoe sign.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Great match, wish it would of lasted a bit longer. I'm not the biggest fan of Daniel Bryan but whenever he and CM Punk are together in a match, you can expect it to be pretty damn good... throwing in Chris Jericho isn't a bad thing either.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought Bryan was the legal man???


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I called it Paul Revere I called it, rep me now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Way Rock is going to top the Cena Boston Tea Party.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Another gold promo by Rock :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome match. I didn't know who even won. Didn't know who was on top in that pin. And Sheamus was limping off.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

rock's jacket is awesome. I want it.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Rock relates more to Boston than John Cena.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Why does Jericho's chest look caved in?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

what the fuck is wrong with jerichos chest


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This Rock history lesson idea is pointless.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

John Cena going heel. YOU WATCH BITCHES.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The Rock has invented a time travel machine! The Rock invented one to cut out the boos!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

eve go to turn on Ryder on raw tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rock is ON this week.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Back to the Future reference, nice.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Back to the Future reference!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This one isn't nearly as funny as the merchandise promo earlier.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And 100% put into chains to become a slave. Are you crazy Rock???? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The build to their feud is so hot and cold for a WWE title match...at Mania of all places. Cena/Rock and Taker/HHH/HBK might as well be for the titles.


Jesus christ, Rocky :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Screw that damn kite!" :lmao


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Another good Rock promo that has that vintage Rock vibe. I liked to flux-capacitor reference.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, this is great :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rock really doesn't like England(he's saying "Britain" but clearly doesn't know the difference) does he?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

he's saying "THE ROCK shows up" he's speaking in third person...woop.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Boston cream pie??? Thats not PG.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Match was fine, finish a little screwy, logistically, but well-intended. Can't complain too much with any of that.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

The Rock loves pie


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the shot of the crowd not caring at all about The Rock's promo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The people don't look into this segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock is funny as fuck! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock's owning right now. Good stuff.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Being 50% black before the civil war wouldn't be that good of a thing Rock.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Pie!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that was hilarious...


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

oh god, I'm dying here


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, Rock is awesome!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, I marked out for the tune. That's all.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

This is great! GO ROCKY!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Flux Capacitor!!! Back to the Future Reference = Epic Win. 

25% Black, 25% Samoan, 50% Clydesdale?!?!?! LOL!, the fuck?!?! 


OK WWE, why do you always add music to Rock's taped promos? Its not needed! Let us sing along with Rocky! We know the tune!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"YES!"*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Rock is on fire.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Team Bring it! All day everyday!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL @ that Yankee Doodle parody :lmao


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Another good Rock promo that has a that vintage Rock vibe. I liked to flux-capacitor reference. Lol loved the feather up the ass jabroni line also.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Whoa big fella.... Whoa


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's hope these history lessons never stop. Pure gold.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Rock 2 Cena 0


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tag match was swank.

Rock promo was terrible crap.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Where was this Rock last week?


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

WTF where was this guy last week?


BTW this is the Rock listening to the people/IWC/Fans and being the ROCK like everyone was questioning. This live appearance is going to be sweet.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice promo.

Crowd didn't respond very well, but whatever.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

hes rhyming too

the rock is back tbh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Two good Rock promos. Nice to see him on form tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I mark for Jabroni


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man, The Rock seriously brings it via satellite.

I just hope his live promo is as good.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They might as well hang a huge sign from the roof saying "Punk is retaining at WM." Seriously, the WWE needs to learn a new way to book matches on Raw.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Marking Out at rock singing


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Rock is on fiyah!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Rock promo is failing. We get it. You've already used every cliche in the book. He's ran out of catchphrases.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Rock 2 Cena 0


(Y)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Edge's movie looks even worse in 30 second spots. Just close up WWE Films. It's done.


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

I walked by while they were filming this in the North End.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao Gold, THE master.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Back To The Future Reference got a pop from the crowd LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

That rock promo sucked.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

That was abit lackluster to be honest


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Only missing Rikishi crashing into the statue and that promo would have been nostalgia in a nutshell.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Rocky is on fire tonight.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Now that is The Rock we all come to know. Man that was so awesome


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That tag team match was the definition of retarded booking.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I liked Edge better when he was in SLC Punk!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

So the Rock is going to rip John Cena's asshole in half and Cena will just be a boring serious assfuck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Two good promos, first one was better though


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is the Rocky we missed last week!!! Eye of The F'n Tiger!!!!!!
Hopefully he carries that fire with him into the stadium and blows up Cena, live.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Where was this Rock last week?"

Um, not pre-recorded? I mean, I'm liking these "history lessons" too, but duh and/or hello.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

It's hilarious how upset and mad the Cena fans are getting seeing there hero get destroyed


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok the Yankee Doodle thing won the crowd over for that segment lol 

Think the rumors are true that they asked the Rock to go easy on Monday because they wanted Cena to look stronger? If that's the case then the WWE even knows when the Rock goes full out Cena's promo skills are nothing compared. But at least you feel they'd have had the balls to let Cena do his thing promo wise and The Rock do his thing promo wise without telling the Rock to "tone it down" so Cena can keep up.

Well he ain't toning it down so far tonight lol


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow I laughed so hard at the jabroni thing.

As a nostalgic fan and current University of Miami student, I will forever love The Rock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At this rate both World title matches will be opening the show. 


Panther said:


> Rock promo is failing. We get it. You've already used every cliche in the book. He's ran out of catchphrases.


He's been good so far. Get over yourself.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Odd how the crowd's not entirely into this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm waiting to see their face to face confrontation before judging, but so far Rock's been on. Cena looking like a bitch.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope we see this Rock in the ring tonight. He steps out of the time machine and his music hit "If you smell what the Rock is cooking". :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Would u guys take a ride on Eve knowing she would dump you 100% for someone else soon after?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CenationHLR said:


> That rock promo sucked.


:lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

plange04 said:


> WTF where was this guy last week?
> .


didnt have his director with him


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

How are people hating on that promo? Are there really people who want a guy getting emotional in an empty arena over that?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Let's go Rocky, Cena SUCKS!" should be the dual chants come WM.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Rock really doesn't like England(he's saying "Britain" but clearly doesn't know the difference) does he?


He's American; he genuinely more than likely doesn't see the difference between England/Europe/Britain


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The ROCK is on fire tonight!!!! Excellent promos!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Sheamus is booked stronger than the WWE Champion. Lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Would u guys take a ride on Eve knowing she would dump you 100% for someone else soon after?


Why not, I would have had what I wanted


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm honestly loving T'Lo VS Johnny Ace. The feud is so hilariously stupid.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Disciple514 said:


> I hope we see this Rock in the ring tonight. He steps out of the time machine and his music hit "If you smell what the Rock is cooking". :lmao


I'd mark the fuck out if he came out of the DeLorean :mark:


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Striker said:


> Sheamus is booked stronger than the WWE Champion. Lol.


Sheamus is booked stronger than anyone else in the company at the moment.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Would u guys take a ride on Eve knowing she would dump you 100% for someone else soon after?


shit I would smash that broad and be like thanks for the ass, dueces!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Let's see if Rock can keep this up, you know, live.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Its not the same without John Laurinitas in Charge. Its better!" 

No King, its the same show. It really is. This isn't any different from any other Raw.

EDIT: And in storyline King, its your fault Ace is in the GM spot to begin with, so there you go.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope Playa makes a quick tag match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, why did you have to remind us of that title match.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Ok the Yankee Doodle thing won the crowd over for that segment lol
> 
> Think the rumors are true that they asked the Rock to go easy on Monday because they wanted Cena to look stronger? If that's the case then the WWE even knows when the Rock goes full out Cena's promo skills are nothing compared. But at least you feel they'd have had the balls to let Cena do his thing promo wise and The Rock do his thing promo wise without telling the Rock to "tone it down" so Cena can keep up.
> 
> Well he ain't toning it down so far tonight lol


I think Rock fans just like to think that as an excuse for why he's been so bad


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> He's American; he genuinely more than likely doesn't see the difference between England/Europe/Britain


I'm pretty sure every American knows what Europe is. England and Britain is generally confused and it's not hart for it to happen. Is that all people do is hate on what's popular?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Can i just say that i will be so glad when Wrestlemania is over and this Rock vs Cena rivalry is over!! im finding these boards totally and utterly unbearable where you cant have logical debate at all without getting shit on by the opposing fans!! Why cant both sets of fans enjoy it rather than ripping into each other!


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Back in the Batcave, Undertaker is passing judgement on The Rock's promo..."This is somewhat confusing to my dark soul...But yet, I approve...I shall continue watching to see if he poses a threat to my legacy and if he can make my hair grow back...MICHELLE!!!...Bring the finest bottle of virgin blood we have.....Oh and some cheesy puffs if there is any!"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TheMiz is on....changes channel


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> "Let's go Rocky, Cena SUCKS!" should be the dual chants come WM.


LMFAO. That would be priceless.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TripleG said:


> "Its not the same without John Laurinitas in Charge. Its better!"
> 
> No King, its the same show. It really is. This isn't any different from any other Raw.


He tries so hard to be the face commentator after years of being the entertaining "heel"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here comes the jobber


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Miz. New shirt. Same whiny douche.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Ms. coming out to silence


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz is going to face Mick Foley at Wrestlemania. Calling it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz's danger T-shirt is great. Better than most.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL @ this t-shirt Miz has. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't see the Rock's second promo. Was it good?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit this has potential to be one of the worse Raw matches of the year.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for the Miz to get squashed.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome jobber is still a jobber.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh god Big Show vs. The Miz lawlz.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Miz is gonna job.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

lisa12000 said:


> Can i just say that i will be so glad when Wrestlemania is over and this Rock vs Cena rivalry is over!! im finding these boards totally and utterly unbearable where you cant have logical debate at all without getting shit on by the opposing fans!! *Why cant both sets of fans enjoy it rather than ripping into each other!*


Because this is the internet?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

FUCK OFF BIG SHOW.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no. Here comes the big show. Miz's punishment continues.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aw fuck, Miz is gonna lose.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Holy Crap I am so sick of The Big Show


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cody Rhodes and Santino draft swap please.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Miz AND the Big Show,


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Miz vs. Show? This match will most likely suck.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh Crap. Things don't get better for Miz.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

killacamt said:


> shit I would smash that broad and be like thanks for the ass, dueces!!!


Dont lie you wouldn't thank her you little hoodlum.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Miz jobbing to Show.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Is it that part of the show already...where the miz jobs out


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Miz job for big slow Please Show don't injure him


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gets a new shirt. Keeps jobbing.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh boy Big Show is here. Click.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Miz is going to face Mick Foley at Wrestlemania. Calling it.


I'd actually like that


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

so miz to get buried again........


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz vs show? dat burial


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Can i just say that i will be so glad when Wrestlemania is over and this Rock vs Cena rivalry is over!! im finding these boards totally and utterly unbearable where you cant have logical debate at all without getting shit on by the opposing fans!! Why cant both sets of fans enjoy it rather than ripping into each other!


Because that's what wrestling fans are like. No matter who the wrestlers are.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> "Where was this Rock last week?"
> 
> Um, not pre-recorded? I mean, I'm liking these "history lessons" too, but duh and/or hello.


Who cares??? There's about um, i dunno, hundreds of Raws and Smackdown and PPV footage where the Rock didthat BETTER, LIVE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING  Why the hell do ya think people were saying that was so UNCHARACTERISTIC OF THE ROCK to be the way he was last week. That doesn't happen, and that was the first time in the history of the character that happened, period.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Striker said:


> I'm pretty sure every American knows what Europe is. England and Britain is generally confused and it's not hart for it to happen. Is that all people do is hate on what's popular?


Nope, a lot (as in say more than... 70%) of Americans I've met that have wondered where Ireland is considered is part of England, then UK, then they get confused that Europe is vastly different to Britain.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Rhodes Alert !!!!!!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Why is the Big Show on my television, he wasn't a draw back then and is an even bigger joke now

remember when he was describing his meeting with Hulk Hogan when he first joined the nWo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz AND Big Show??? Oh boy........trying so hard to keep watching......
CODY!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I'm assuming there's no MITB match....yet Big Show gets a spot in a title match no less? The fuckery of WWE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Heh heh....time for a 'Cody Rhodes Presents' segment hopefully


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody Rhodes to save this match. Thank you Cody, thank you.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

YES! CODY RHODES!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Big Show to injured another superstar. 

Oh hey Cody.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The_Chief said:


> Back in the Batcave, Undertaker is passing judgement on The Rock's promo..."This is somewhat confusing to my dark soul...But yet, I approve...I shall continue watching to see if he poses a threat to my legacy and if he can make my hair grow back...MICHELLE!!!...Bring the finest bottle of virgin blood we have.....Oh and some cheesy puffs if there is any!"


I'm sorry, but this was well done. Made me completely lose my shit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cody Rhodes! Finally entertainment.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*CODY*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The WWF New York, anybody remember that? Oh man.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I love these Cody Rhodes Presents clips.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is freaking genius. Cody Rhodes is on fire.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sigh, this corny assfart...


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cody Presents! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

CODY


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh god, fuck this match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao YES! CR embarrassing moments are fantastic


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at rhodes owning big show


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I love Cody.......that is all


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

big Show gets way too much focus IMO


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WARNING
the onslaught of my awesomeness may cause you:
serious injury


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WOOOOOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at them showing WWF New York. I was there before. Flashback.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz is going to die.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao I love Cody Rhodes.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, I just love The Rock. But, Raw has been boring so far, nothing good but The Rock promo.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> I'm sorry, but this was well done. Made me completely lose my shit.


Stay tuned for more updates from the batcave


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I won't lie, I laughed at that


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OK how was that embarassing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at that still shot of Show with the kid. Makes you wonder. That little girl is 10 years older now.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOL THE MIZ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Goodbye Miz. Holy shit at that burial.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So fucking painful.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who came up with this idea for Cody to do these clips? They deserve a raise.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Berried


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

miz lol


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW................................................................


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz buried again, lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz just got squashed.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Rhodes trolling like a champ.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> The WWF New York, anybody remember that? Oh man.


I remember the Raw 10th anniversary and the Divas fashion show that were there


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Squashed the Miz are you serious ?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Well Miz you got your dream job


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miz vs. Big Show was a surprisingly good TV match in early November 2010.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Miz is officially buried.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow. What in the flying FUCK are they doing to the Miz?!?!?!? just, wow.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow Miz has fallen


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Nope, a lot (as in say more than... 70%) of Americans I've met that have wondered where Ireland is considered is part of England, then UK, then they get confused that Europe is vastly different to Britain.


I live in America, never heard someone say that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rhodes!

lol miz buried


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I just find it funny how _some_ Rock fans will give credit to Cena when he gets over on The Rock, but _some _Cena fans refuse to give credit to The Rock when its the other way around.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fucking buried :lmao


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

How the mighty have fallen..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I won't lie, I laughed at that


So did I.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Fuck WWE for that squash


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wow Miz jobs hard.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JOBBED DA FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Match over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who's been on their back more in 2012 - Eve or Miz?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Miz is officially being buried.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The WWF New York, anybody remember that? Oh man.


Yeah...

I went all the way over to New York to visit it, and it had closed down the previous month!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

he Miz main evented WM last year, breh. Think about it..


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

:lmao oh how the Miz has fallen


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Sigh, this corny assfart...


Is there any other type of fart than one from an ass?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL Miz.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I love when Big Show beats jobbers


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was a disgrace.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

yikes... miz done fucked up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cody is so full of awesome! :lmao:lmao
Makes me a bigger fan each time he's on.
Wow, they're killing Miz......fine with me......

Rhodes deserves better than Show though. Rhodes BETTER win. If he falls to Show like everyone else Show feuds with (Bryan excluded) then fpalm


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Someone needs to make a Patrick from Spongebob picture that says 

"We should take the Miz's Push, and Push it to Cody Rhodes."


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*I CAME TO JOB!*


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Mizcintyre


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny how you never hear a big smack from the WMD on raw but on SD it makes a smack so loud the entire arena can hear it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz became a jobber.


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Would u guys take a ride on Eve knowing she would dump you 100% for someone else soon after?


Ummmmmmmmmmmm...... Hell YES!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mick Foley to show up and give Miz an inspirational speech on why it's good to not suck.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Miz vs. Big Show was a surprisingly good TV match in early November 2010.


It's just a routine burial match this time around.


----------



## a964412 (Mar 4, 2012)

poor miz..... poor poor miz


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Now THAT was a burial. 2 moves, 20 seconds and he's beaten. LOL Miz.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Former WWE Champion and Main Eventer of WM 27 everybody.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Miz was the WWE champion around this time last year; now he is just an afterthought. What a fucking shame.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think Upton has a brain but she's a lovely girl. Bless her heart.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

Bodge said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm...... Hell YES!


yes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cody Rhodes was the highlight of that match. And he wasn't even in it.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I cant stop thinking about Eve.......sorry


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

did miz get caught fucking shane or something hes going down fast than eve


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL Miz


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

He beat John Cena at WM last year and now jobbing to fucking Big Show?! How does that happen in a space of a year..


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Kate Upton commercial = USA Network Win


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Turn Miz face for fuck's sake.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz needs a brand switch asap. At this rate we won't even see him on t.v. anymore post Wrestlemania.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Disciple514 said:


> The Miz was the WWE champion around this time last year; now he is just an afterthought. What a fucking shame.


Agreed. It's absolutely horrible how WWE has a habit of giving jobbers the WWE championship.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

ChromeMan said:


> Cody Rhodes was the highlight of that match. And he wasn't even in it.


agreed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Miz needs a brand switch asap. At this rate we won't even see him on t.v. anymore post Wrestlemania.


And that's bad because..........


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

TripleG said:


> LOL at that still shot of Show with the kid. Makes you wonder. *That little girl is 10 years older now.*


aaaaand King immediately loses interest.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seriously feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz better call MTV up for a job pronto.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Someone needs to make a Patrick from Spongebob picture that says
> 
> "We should take the Miz's Push, and Push it to Cody Rhodes."


Miz should never have been pushed in the first place. Wrong person was given a WWE Championship run. :no:


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Does Big Show intend to bury the whole roster?

Mark Henry
The Miz
Wade Barrett

Who next?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Miz to get a jobber entrance next week to brodus clay


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Thing is, Miz never should have been a main eventer. This is just cutting him down to where he should have always been.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HBK15 said:


> Turn Miz face for fuck's sake.


maybe they're going the MVP route...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Heel said:


> Now THAT was a burial. 2 moves, 20 seconds and he's beaten. LOL Miz.


Pretty sure you are/were a miz fan?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So Rock is still be said to appear by Cole?
Interesting


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Id be really pissed if I was a Miz fan but I'm not. From WWE champ to being totally irrelevant.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Does Big Show intend to bury the whole roster?
> 
> Mark Henry
> The Miz
> ...


Himself hopefully.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

RaneGaming said:


> did miz get caught fucking shane or something hes going down fast than eve


:lmao


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I miss The Miz and A-Ry duo, they were epic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why does Wrestlemania always have some pop crap for a theme now?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

When are they going to come to their senses with these F'N terrible ppv theme songs???!!!!

HISTORY LESSON 3!!!!!:lmao


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't think Upton has a brain but she's a lovely girl. Bless her heart.


She was really annoying on Jimmy Kimmel but damn does she look good. Sexy as hell.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

William Regal ‏ @RealKingRegal Reply Retweeted Favorite · Open
A lot of British bashing by The Rock on #Raw.He wants to not worry so much about John Cena and worry about getting a dry slap from me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

would rather be out there live now


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Does Big Show intend to bury the whole roster?
> 
> Mark Henry
> The Miz
> ...


Cody Rhodes in 26 days.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

We?
Rock, you're black and fucking Samoan... seriously? You're trying to say this shit?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Smiling Superman, lol.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Rock stealing John Cena's "I love america and the troops" gimmick.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Smiling Superman?" They're really taking it there.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Smiling superman" :lmao

Great job, Rock!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL at the Superman comment


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The Rock is really starting to get annoying.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

FUCKK! I missed the beginning of this promo.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Another shitty Rock promo.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, this road to WM just doesn't have that feel to it, except the HHH/Taker, Rock/Cena.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The you know what of John Hancock? The Rock has a florid and ornate signature?

8*D


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Rock.. Why you lie? Your hancock is nothing to brag about.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena will fall to The Rock. Come on Rock, that's an early April Fools Joke, right? No way on Earth Cena is losing that match.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Smiling superman LOL 

best comment ever.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rock Revolution? Someone's a Zack Ryder fan.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Mannnnn I was about to cringe of that millllllllllions chant didnt work..


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is so boring


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Rock = Fawns all over Boston.

Boston live audience = fucks not given.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Another shitty Rock promo.


Better than Cena crying in a silent arena about Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

where was this guy last week..BAAAAA


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Rock/Cena get 4 promos while Jericho/Punk get a tag team match playa...........way to build up your Championship Match at your biggest PPV


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

The Rock is on fire tonight, can't wait :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, not as good as his first two promos. But lol at smiling Superman.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's always disappointing when the WWE expects only one or two matches to carry the entire show.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i love the rock!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Rock is going to kill Cena on the mic tonight. His history lessons were gold.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Cena's gunna have to break kayfabe to stay alive in this promo war lol.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish we could see more of the Hoeski. Maybe she will come out and try to get with the Rock.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> where was this guy last week..BAAAAA


It's all pre taped so the rock is "Sharp" with these promo's.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure Cena doesn't have the heat in Boston that he had when CM Punk was there but that's only because Cena hasn't really changed much since then and all the heat he's gotten over the years hasn't amounted to any changes. And honestly any anticipation of an "edgy" Cena was probably killed by Cena's promo in the empty arena. Cause the crowd was hot and people were talking about how on fire the crowd was and how we got a great crowd tonight. After Cena's promo, it died.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

yank adverts suck. Adrian brody must be the most smug cunt in history


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Imagine the rock trolling and not showing up. Would cena get more FANS? HOPE NOT


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive never seen so many grown men in the crowd actually like little girls like I've seen tonight. But he's been much better tonight than last week's hammy performance.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> It's always disappointing when the WWE expects only one or two matches to carry the entire show.


weren't you the one crying that jericho and punk shouldn't face each other before mania? and now you're complaining that there aren't enough matches? which is it jack?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Too bad this boston crowd is weak as fuck. theyre sitting there chilling while the rocks on screen, they should be on their feet marking out.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait.
We have about 30 minutes left... Rock/Cena to talk and close the fucking show?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

where's ADR didn't he return at EC


----------



## Bodge (Jan 3, 2012)

I can only assume that Dwayne Johnson was the bloke in the ring last week with his notes on his arm. And judging by his 3 promos tonight The Rock is Back!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i hope the best is being kept for the live appearance
not just giving cena the upper hand again live


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

richyque said:


> It's all pre taped so the rock is "Sharp" with these promo's.


You say it like the guy is bad at live promos. fpalm

He has one off week and it erases everything he did before that right?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeez, this is a bit repetitive now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HBK/Taker next week.

SHIT HAS GOTTEN REAL.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker and HBK next week!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A black guy feels like he is in Italy when he eats Subway? So he feels like everybody is brandishing weapons and staring at him dirty and going WHY DA FUCK ARE YOU IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD?!?! Seems like a weird way to promote Subway.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

HBK/Undertaker interaction! YES! YES!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Undetaker and Michaels next week??? hmm could be epic...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TROOF


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

adil_909 said:


> weren't you the one crying that jericho and punk shouldn't face each other before mania? and now you're complaining that there aren't enough matches? which is it jack?


Why should that matter? There's a big enough roster to have more matches.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay Rtruth to save the show! Lil jimmy ftw


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god R Truth promo. lololol


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Undertaker bringing it via satellite next week? I can't wait


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crazy ***** coming to the ring talking to an invisible person. I swear I just seen this exact shit on a street this afternoon.

KANE


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Big Show needs to retire. Im tired of seeing the guy. Time to hang it up.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Truth you are the man


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

OK that was funny


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Raw isn't War sign.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane/Truth? Pass. Why hasn't Kane killed Ryder already.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god i hate that delay!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Um...

Where did this match come from?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kofi and Truth better not be called R-Boom. That name is R-trocious.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Back to back squash matches.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Truth and Kane? Well, this is random.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

R-Truth is so stupid sometimes but he always makes me laugh even when his promo's are horrible.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Truth vs Kane?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn have they killed R-Truth's relevance since he was over as fuck as a heel...


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That reminded me of Scotty Goldman's debut promo.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

SOMEONE GIF THAT R-TRUTH VIDEO RIGHT MEOW.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Jimmy to be the special guest referee


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KANE

orton to come out? calling it!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

R-Truth is gonna get got.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kane is gonna kill this man.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

R Truth is the man


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Rock/Cena get 4 promos while Jericho/Punk get a tag team match playa...........way to build up your Championship Match at your biggest PPV



Wait...I thought Rock/Cena was the Championship match. Not really but that's probably what a lot of people are thinking. One segment a week for your title match. Geniuses.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Wait a minute...who the heck am I talking to?"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, goddamn Truth is painful to listen to.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, Truth face turn continues to be unimportant.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Kanes new entrance is so sick.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Why should that matter? There's a big enough roster to have more matches.


nobody wants to see over half the ppl on the roster, and they have to build up the main feuds before mania


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

it's a wwe tradition, people. You build up the big matches by having the large guy wrestle jobbers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Am I the only one that wonders if Kane might be a welder in his second job?*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So can somebody please tell me what Little Jimmy is? 

I thought it was his name for the Cena fans. But now is it an imaginary friend? Why is his imaginary friend a little kid named Jimmy? 


And LOL "And FOR SOME REASON Kane attacks Orton". I'll tell you the reason. Orton needed a Wrestlemania opponent.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Randy didn't even jump for the chokeslam Kane had to lift him all by his self.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

kanes theme is the old theme from the 90s isnt it? that intro seems hella familiar


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane's a wrestler?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Why oh why did they turn Truth face. He was SO OVER when he was heel.


----------



## Ron Paul 2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

*lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

The sign said Raw got Impact. Not sure what that means other then it is either a pro TNA Impact sign or a pro WWE sign. Either way I found it funny that it got on TV in any form.

Anyone else see that?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Am I the only one that wonders if Kane might be a welder in his second job?*


I thought he was the Rocketeer


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

What do u guys think the Hoeski is doing right now backstage?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

damnit, taker is going to be live next week in cleveland, which means he probably will not be live in philly the following week!! ughh i really want to see his intro live once before he retires!


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

black ref is back


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, Truth didn't stay sitting up so Kane just jumped on him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth jobs.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This was truly a pointless match and how the fuck was that a major win for Kane?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn people are losing fast left and right tonight


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

That was pointless. Then Orton arrives!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

is this the first match kane has won since he came back?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RANDY!!!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Win for the one who called it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ORTON! HELL YEAH!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Kane looks so fat now. This is the guy who brock lesnar said was the strongest guy in the WWE. I know hes old, but damn.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i think they will try to tune rock down again live just to prove he need taped promo or notes
i hope i am wrong


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RANDY ORTON 

VINTAGE ORTON


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why does Orton like to hump the air


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WWE Creative ‏
It's sad that @RandyOrton is getting @JohnCena 's sloppy seconds. #RAWTonight


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lolololol Ortons music to almost NO reaction :lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So... Kane buries R-dawg, Randy buries Kane

I see


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Orton better be careful being soaked in oil around all the fire of Kane.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> What do u guys think the Hoeski is doing right now backstage?


oh lawd she'd be my road chick if I was in the WWE, I wonder who hit it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is just so random and is going to be the most pointless match at Mania.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Orton's gotten his revenge...what do we need the match for?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this will be an uninspiring feud.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

So much for the intimidating big red monster


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would you give Orton a mic?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kane vs Orton, I'm loving it. Make it happen at Wm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I kinda see that Orton appearance coming.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So Orton's gotten his revenge...what do we need the match for?


Filler match for the 4-hour WM


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HBK15 said:


> Win for the one who called it.


ME 

YES YES YES


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

So chokeslam one week, RKO the next.

Sounds like a great feud ...


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

orton vs kane in a throw-away-match at WM28.. great!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was rude Randy!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ugh. WWE is feeding Orton to Kane cause they need another starpower match for WM.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

20 minutes of Cena and Rock..............why


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nobody cares about Randall anymore, evidently.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kane's fire triggered Randy Orton's music. 

So are Orton and Kane's conversations going to be like this every show? One attacks the other and then responds to the previous promo?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I want to thank Vince McMahon and HHH for putting Orton snd Kane on the WM card. The crowd and the people watching at home need their bathroom and snack break. Thank you Vince and HHH.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

WWE Creative
Let's just hope @RandyOrton doesn't suffer another concussion on the walk back up the ramp #RAWTonight


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Woooooooooo!!!!, John cena's on his way to the ring!!!!


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope we get to hear another heartfelt, serious promo from Cena. The man is a legend.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it me or does Cena look a little.. uninspired. Doesn't have that same fire in his eyes he usually has. Amazing since they been booking him as budding confidence lately but today he seems a little, idk off?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> Kane looks so fat now. This is the guy who brock lesnar said was the strongest guy in the WWE. I know hes old, but damn.


Nope, Kane was the only guy he couldn't beat at arm wrestling in the locker room.
I know one guy who's tiny (barely 5'5 and 120lbs) but is capable of taking on guys 6'6/260lbs easily in arm wrestling.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Filler match for the 4-hour WM


Randy Orton and "Filler" just don't go well together.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cole says "Kane attacked him for no apparent reason". That is what this feud is about


----------



## juancuf (Oct 15, 2006)

Kane Vs Orton. The loser doesn't speak forever.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

yay cenas back. prepare for "leaveeeeeeeee cenaaaaaa aloneeeeeeeeee ((((((((((((((((((((" promo before the rock interrupts


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ohh boy. i have a feeling cena will give it to rocky again tonight


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

This gon be good.


----------



## Ron Paul 2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Better then last week so far but nothing really to go crazy for imo. None of the matches have lasted past 3 mins and once again the only great things about raw is the HHH/Taker and JOhn Cena/Rock angles. Oh well


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i already know what cena going to say
dwayne is fake dwayne need pre taped promo dwayne using notes dwayne isn't here all the time etc.........


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Billy Kidman said:


> Nobody cares about Randall anymore, evidently.


I agree. Rick should have shot him.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"The man Kane assaulted for no apparent reason"

:russo


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

"Things happening for no apparent reason" is written in bold font of the front page of every script the WWE brings to Raw each week.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just hope Kane goes over Orton at WM, to give him some monster credibility back.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Gunna mark if Cena's NE accent makes a comeback.

"I'm gunna take the Raack apahhht wit ma beh hehns"


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

HBK15 said:


> I just hope Kane goes over Orton at WM, to give him some monster credibility back.


You're gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Suddenly Cena is serious? The "please cheer me" promo with terrible acting and fake angry face for the 1000 time. SAVE US ROCK, fast.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

To the guy saying Kane is fat, he really isn't. He was getting there before he went off for a while but he's in better shape now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Most predictable Wrestlemania ever?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Tronnik said:


> This gon be good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

adil_909 said:


> weren't you the one crying that jericho and punk shouldn't face each other before mania? and now you're complaining that there aren't enough matches? which is it jack?


Where did I cry and where am I complaining? I'm not talking about matches on tonight's episode, I'm talking about Mania. Everything else about Mania has become an afterthought due to the preoccupation of Cena/Rock and HHH/Taker to the point where those two matches might as well be for the titles. That's fairly obvious. You can build a title match without them fighting or having much contact beforehand. It's been done before. Successfully. And it's Jill- I have a vagina.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy Orton has really become... irrelevant since the Smackdown draft. It sucks, hope he returns to Raw and feuds with Jericho (if he plans on sticking around post-WM) because somebody with the overness of him deserves better.

DEM BOOS for CENA!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Sadly i think cena will get the upperhand at the end of this.

honestly dont think the crowd is on rocks side tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

boooo


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Booed in your hometown.

Love it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Cole says "Kane attacked him for no apparent reason". That is what this feud is about


Orton vs. Barrett Feud was basically the same thing.

Out of nowhere they just started to have matches against one another, post Team Orton vs. Team Barrett at Survivor Series. At the time Orton was feuding with Cody Rhodes, yet it was called Team Barrett..seemingly out of nowhere.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Kane's fire triggered Randy Orton's music.
> 
> So are Orton and Kane's conversations going to be like this every show? One attacks the other and then responds to the previous promo?


:lmao:lmao
Friday (Kane with a Chokeslam): "Welcome back"
Monday(Orton with an RKO):"It's good to be back"
Friday:"I'm glad it feels good to be back"
Monday: "Yeah, it definitely does"
Friday:"Well, since you're back we should have a match"
Monday: "Good, I accept."
Friday: "I'm going to destroy you"
Monday: "You wish you could"
Friday: "Well it's this Sunday so we'll find out" :lmao


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

Holy hometown boos.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena getting boos in his home state. Wow.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That Laurinaitis promo pretty much gave away that Del Rio and Christian returns this week to Smackdown. Might as well just flash their images.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go! Hoping for old-school Rock tonight.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, cena getting booed out the building.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

YES!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow I expected the cheers for Cena to be louder...


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I love john cena, He is the man.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YAY happy go luck cena!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why do they need to announce his name? everyone knows who it is


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here we go! 

Cena's corny talking into the camera thing...gay.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Liked the first Rock vid about Cena gnomes etc. Very funny stuff indeed. The third satellite promo was utter crap though. Enough already.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

boooooooooooooo

lol at Creative Has Nothing For You sign.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :cussN)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Creative has nothing for you!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully Cena breaks out the Boston accent to try and get some on his side, lolol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You know your hated when you get booed in your own hometown, :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Boos in his hometown? But WWE wants a 50/50 split at Mania......


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cena is getting booed lmao


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

createive has nothing for you sign


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

CREATIVE HAS NOTHING FOR YOU SIGN!


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

no cena, they aren't excited.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Tell me Cena did not just put himself in the same sentence as Larry Bird.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

I kinda feel bad for Cena.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena will make them all love him


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

here we go


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

King needs to stop riding Cena's dick.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Cena will make them all love him


Like he always does


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, awesome. He's recycling his speech too.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

It's packed because Rock is back?
Yeah, Cena, thanks. Fuck off, just thanks. Seriously, fuck off. Your promos are shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena always get booed in Boston.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Creative has nothing for you! Excellent sign.


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

lmao!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly Cena. Just leave..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Same old shit. Fuck off Cena.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Where did I cry and where am I complaining? I'm not talking about matches on tonight's episode, I'm talking about Mania. Everything else about Mania has become an afterthought due to the preoccupation of Cena/Rock and HHH/Taker to the point where those two matches might as well be for the titles. That's fairly obvious. You can build a title match without them fighting or having much contact beforehand. It's been done before. Successfully. And it's Jill- I have a vagina.


you're right, cena/rock and hhh/taker are more impt than either of the main title matches. and that's what the wwe is rightfully focusing on. who cares about d-bry when there are legends who need air time. rest of the roster should know their role and shut their collective mouths.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I was saying booerns


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is Rock's message: That Cena has been rammed down our throats and the fans are sick of it. 

I thought that was pretty clear.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

this crowd is awful


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where's the KUNG PAO BITCH chant?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait I thought he wanted Dwayne Johnson??


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> I was saying booerns


"boo-urns"


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Shots fired


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Rock spent half his promo last week talking about why he dislikes you, John. Come on.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

no more that stupid crap smiling face bitch


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol Cena.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena exposing The Rock right now. He is already getting the crowd back on this side right now.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> I was saying booerns



LMFAOOOO hahahahahahah sdklfjd;sklfkl


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Seriously, does Cena have some kind of hearing impediment?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Cena!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Cena doing good.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena exposing The Rock right now. He is already getting the crowd back on this side right now.


lol


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn cena is going hard.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Screw this Jabroni bring out the Hoeski.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

yes, cena we remember what happened last week.

Do you have anything fresh for this week?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cena's going there...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

gotta hand it to Cena, he's really stepped up his mic game for this feud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's in Boston. Cena is now hood.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Cena is hilarious here


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena hitting him with some blows.
Rock's about to KILL him!!!!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Last week was done on purpose. Thanks for clearing that up WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao That one was good. Cena's bringing it now.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena is too good for The Rock. Sorry guys.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This promo is awful.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Now Cena is playing the part of Rabbit from 8 mile.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao:lmao
> Friday (Kane with a Chokeslam): "Welcome back"
> Monday(Orton with an RKO):"It's good to be back"
> Friday:"I'm glad it feels good to be back"
> ...


Glorious. 

I've always held to the theory that Jerry Lawler being such a terrible face announcer does a great deal to hurt John Cena every week. Having him go down on you every damned Monday night only hurts with fans. Lawler needs to be replaced, but that's an old, old story.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

FFS. Cena, stop buring yourself you dumb cunt




Amber B said:


> He's in Boston. Cena is now hood.


HE A THUG!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

It just sounds like he's insulting himself when he repeats the insults.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the Rock about to Rock bottom his first transvestite?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course he has knee pads. It's great for when he gives Vince blow jobs.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Tedious said:


> Cena is too good for The Rock. Sorry guys.


I agree cena sure does rule!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This actually isn't bad at all.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ugh. Enough of the same old shit from Cena. Give him some more material to work with, creative.

And stop trying to get the cheap hometown pop, Cena!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

John Cena again comes out with the Boston accent!!!! WTF!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lame promo.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Can they make it anymore obvious that last week was on purpose?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh cool now Boston cena has come to the fued


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Yupp he brought it up!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena is straight HOOD I guess. Coming home brings the swag


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Much prefer the Cena stuff over the Rock stuff tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, this proves last week was a work.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Where did Cena get this accent from all of a sudden? Hahaha. Holy fuck.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's not a lame promo just because he's exposing Rock. This is a good promo.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mike` said:


> Can they make it anymore obvious that last week was on purpose?


This. Seriously. They just made it obvious it was a work.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol trying to get fired up Cena ? Backfired.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mysterious Boston Accent has returned.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

Cena you fucking punk ass motherfucking bitch. 

I hate you more than Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus combined.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop blabbering and bring The Rock out!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao Props to Cena. And I hate Cena.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike` said:


> Can they make it anymore obvious that last week was on purpose?


No, but we can watch them try!


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

wtf crowd do something cheer boo do something!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I think Cena is cutting a good promo here. I agree with him. Screw Dwayne Johnson, I want to see The Rock.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Speaking jive. Oh Cena. :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd is no selling the hell out of Cena.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

BRING ON THE HOESKI


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is EASILY Cena's best promo yet. Bring it, Rock. Please, bring it.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

OH SHITS GOING DOWN


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The winner at Wrestlemania people...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. I was sure it was going to be a troll.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao holy shit rock looks hacked off


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Cena kissing Rock's ass now? Go back to hate & insults. Its better.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I would have preferred a midget Rock for a swerve.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Please, old school Rock. LET HIM BE HIMSELF.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

NICE BAHSTAHN ACCENT YOU LACE CURTAIN ......!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Gayest intro ever Jesus cena


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Serious intensity from the Rock. dig it.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

The HHH Mark said:


> Cena you fucking punk ass motherfucking bitch.
> 
> I hate you more than Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus combined.


A child has discovered the internet


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

hazuki said:


> This promo is awful.


Awfly awesome.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock iss about to get in that ass.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cena's so scared. lmao


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

BRING IT ROCKY! Please just kill it!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Rock is there via Hologram.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

So basically... at wrestlemania it is going to be The Rock vs his personal ring announcer?

A Del Rio vs Ricardo match on steroids? (possibly literally?)


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This isn't all that bad. Stop bitching bitches.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The HHH Mark said:


> Cena you fucking punk ass motherfucking bitch.
> 
> I hate you more than Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus combined.


yeah


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish Cena would say something he hasn't already said. It's like none of his promos are ever mostly new. He seems to rehash stuff he said weeks ago, maybe adds in 1 or 2 new lines, but wraps it in about a dozen old ones. So none of his promos ever seem fresh even when he says a couple new things.

'Eh, whatever. At least The Rock's here.




Mike` said:


> Can they make it anymore obvious that last week was on purpose?


Most knew it was anyway as soon as it happened. But yeah, it is way obvious, isn't it? >_<


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Now Cena looks nervous.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

.......And we're back to Dwayne Johnson again.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena making fun of himself was great. I enjoyed that.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Ass Invader said:


> The Rock is there via Hologram.


LMFAOOOOo hahaha omg killin me


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Boston crowd = :troll


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena looks nervous...like really nervous


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Cena's getting more cheers than expected.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena went from being all serious to thug to a smiling freak? Stop.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES. SCARE HIM ROCKY.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor shirt Rock, there are 366 days this year..


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Rock not so good without the director prompting him


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Team Cenation's trying to make themselves heard. I dig it.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Cena is such a genuine man, I want all my future kids to be just like this great man.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rocky sucks chants. He lost the crowd fast.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Slap that smile off his face already.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fruity Pebbles Chant drowns out a Rocky Sucks Chant. Love it.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

omg cena chants.. this is bad for the rock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The no selling of everything he's saying is really destroying this whole thing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dwayne Johnson get outta that ring!
Get the 3rd person talking Rocky back!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Toothy Fairy. LOL.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ the Tooth Fairy chant.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TOOTH FAIRY chant lmfao


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

TOOTH FAIRY!!! LOL This crowd is all of a sudden awesome now.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YES! Toothfairy chats!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Tooth Fairy" chants :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena is shitting on The Rock, two weeks in a row.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tooth fairy chant. Awesome!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rock is getting blacker with that hand in the face.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Tooth Fairy"

Oh shit.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

weeeeee doggies.

I lold at the tooth fairy chant. Well played.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

ooo burn btw the rock takes like minute long pauses between each sentence


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

oh, I was wondering why they were chanting Drew Carey


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuck this shit. Im going to sleep.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tooth Fairly? I thought they were chanting "Luke Perry!" lol. Threw me off for a bit.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Great Scott! Cena is cringeworthy!


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

rocky sucks chants...this is ridiculous lmaooo


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

this is akward


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cena has the crowd with him..wow


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck it, bring back Hollywood Rock.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

that fucking smirk of Cena's....makes me want to rip his teeth out of his mouth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cena looks legit scared


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

At least Rock is being serious. Stop fucking smiling Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im loving what they are doing here.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

And Cena's response?
Rock, at my core... I am a goofy bastard! I like smiling!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Shit just got real...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is making me feel unconfortable, and way real.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh...they gonna make out?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

wait thats it?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

hmm


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

wow just wow...


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhh the rock has lost. I can't believe that. 

Rock looks mad..


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahaha, Cena with the sharpie.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena taking wrist notes. :lmao


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

OK! HOW MUCH DID VINCE PAY THIS CROWD!


THIS IS BOSTON FFS. They should know better than this.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn son..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, enough Troll Cena, get fucking serious.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Crowd played 50/50 well


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

God..if they don't have legit heat, they are GREAT performers.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Cena with the no sell this guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The rock dwayne johnson the rock dwayne johnson the rock the tooth fairy the son of rocky johnson the scorpion king is seriously struggling for something to say.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, that joke went down well.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, talk when he leaves. BITCH


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fucking Cena just acting like a bitch. His attitude is just pissing me off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rocky is so pissed, legit.
Cena with that f'n smiling is pissing me off sooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lets go Cena Lets go cena


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Bright white man calling Rock "boy"?


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

dammit. Rocky.. you failed.

I thought he was going to bring it real with that 'at cena's core' bit... and then he copped out with being his bitch.


Why not bring it real like you should.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

this shit sucks.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I think Rock cut it short after the toothfairy chants LOL he looked heated!!! SHOTTAS FIRED


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

So why didn't u say this to his face Cena ?? the fuck.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I think The Rock just went back to get some Hoeski.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, NOW you get serious, what the fuck, Cena? Great finish though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that didn't do anything.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena owns Rock for a 2nd time in a row. 

Cena - 2 The Rock - 0


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love it how Cena's talking all big now when he walked nervous in front of The Rock. Clearly The Rock won that segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...he says all of this after he leaves. What kind of bitch fuckery is this?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

That promo either need a Rock bottom or AA


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

well that ended up pretty awesome


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow a positive Cena night in Boston. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

The Rock still rules. You all suck.

I did like Cena's initial promo. Some good stuff in there.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena is now babbling like a fool. Stop talking!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

omg I fucking hate John Cena!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuckin troll.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Umm, what the heck was that? That's it? Wow..


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

So Cena talks all tough...and then jumps into the crowd and starts acting like a child?  Tell me I missed something?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

As much as I don't care about this feud, at least Cena stood in the ring while Rock ranted at his face, he didn't storm off to the back before the rebuttal...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was anti-climatic.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I've just lost all interest in this feud.


WHAT AM I WATCHING????????????


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I've never known a promo look so disjointed.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

johnny boy drinking on the job


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock will win


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my God. "Rocky Sucks" and "Tooth Fairy"? Somehow, I didn't see this coming. Last week was more damaging to Rock than even I imagined.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god that was so bad :/ . Even i could think of something better to say than "youre my bitch"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Cena and Rock would fucking brawl already.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Once again, Cena & Rock were the best part and heart of the show.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*waits patiently for Hollywood Rock to show up with his guitar* 

Extremely underwhelming ending.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So...he says all of this after he leaves. What kind of bitch fuckery is this?


Ist that what boston hoods do?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope Cena wins because I don't wanna see a remtch at Wrestlemania 29


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't even know what I just saw. Still not excited for this match in the least.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

"I AIN'T SCARED OF YOU" to his back. Fuck you John Cena, fuck you so much. I want to rip his face off.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Trademarc sighting?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

bo.......


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So...he says all of this after he leaves. What kind of bitch fuckery is this?


(Y)

Which is exactly what I thought.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So that's twice tonight Cena let his bitchassness shine through.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The Rock concert! :O


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the rock and all but he's starting to remind me of Dragonforce sounds good on record but sucks live.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell no. No. Just NO.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

captain catchphrase lol


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Rocky wins this fight. 1-1


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The Cena rap is coming back?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

my interest in this feud just dropped to complete fucking zero, fuck this feud


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Rock concert and John Cena rap really???


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

ROCK CONCERT!!!!!!!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, Cena getting booed in his hometown is just sad. imagine what it's going to be like in Miami?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rock concert/john cena rap? :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's awesome that every time Cena is in Boston he has an accent out of fucking nowhere.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait, Cena's rapping next week?

Oh boy.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

So he starts a rebuttal with "Mr Catchphrase" and ends it with his Dudley Boyz jazz hands and "You can't see me"

Who writes and approves this shit?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ROCK CONCERT YES!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That was a decent raw!


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Why'd he wait for DJ to walk to act all tough? I support Cena in this feud but that looked bad.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ROCK CONCERT!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

next week Rock and Rap concert...uhm...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, I'm even more hyped up for the match!

Cena brought it as did The Rock. I give my props to Cena this time. He didn't have to have the writing team favor him intentionally to get any upper-hand, he just hung with The Rock word for word.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena smiling throughout that promo kill it for me. He waited until the Rock left the ring to get serious. I hope The Rock whoop his ass at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*This is last week again, just the other way around. Last week: First Rock, then a short Cena promo putting Rock in his place, then Rock's comeback after Cena left. This week it was just the other way around. And it wasn't bad by Rock... NOTHING Rock do is ever bad... But Rock's comeback this week couldn't compare to Cena's comeback last week AT ALL... Cena didn't embarrass Rock today like the past two week (admit it), but Rock didn't embarrass Cena today at all either. Soooo, 1-1 today at best, and 3-1 total??*


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

rap and rock? oh god


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Somebody needs to kick John Cenas ass bad for real backstage for his own good. Fuck sakes.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Rock needs to quit saying "I". At one point he almost messed up while mixing up "I" and "The Rock".

Cena needs to quit laughing. It's like he thinks Rock is a joke.

And Rock for the love of good practice your promos. the fact that your satillite promos are 10x better is kinda sad. Still it's good tho but I want Rocky quality promo like back in the days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock concert could be good.

Overall ok show.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not enough.........


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena waiting for Rock to leave to get serious makes him look like every bit of the bitch that Rock called him. Probably the point, but still, come on man. These two were both great in the ring tonight, but I want them having a full promo, no walking out, just those two going to town. Great stuff though.

ROCK CONCERT NEXT WEEK, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

That was shit.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

How unprofessional is cena? If you're trying to sell a fued you don't sit there smiling like a jackass during another man's promo. Ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Truly bizarre conclusion.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that was kinda dumb. But the Rock concert-Cena rap thing sounds awesome, if done properly.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So...he says all of this after he leaves. What kind of bitch fuckery is this?


The exact same thing the Rock done last week, coincidentally.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rock Concert and Cena Rap? They are legitimately trying to get this to fail.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao CENA IS KILLING IT!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cena rapping and Rock concert sounds good. Battle of the bands in this bitch.


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

lol smallest pop for a hometown face!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A fucking concert. I don't even.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

do they hate miami sport teams in boston?
and ofcourse the crowd won't be totally pro rock last week was well planned


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

who cares it's just all talk people....shut the fuck up!! Enjoy the intensity it is bringing. Cena was cutting off The Rock and that was pissing him off. They really do hate each other


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't have a back and forth real promo when one of the f'n people acts like "I'm rubber and you're glue" crap!
It's so annoying. Can't further the feud cause Cena acts like it's a joke. It's so annoying. It's making me literally hate him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

underwhelming raw. i like how Punk/Jericho weren't allowed mic time after they completely overshadowed Dwayne last week.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

mostly boring raw. strange ending, almost like rock cut it short on purpose.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> Why'd he wait for DJ to walk to act all tough? I support Cena in this feud but that looked bad.


Uh, because DJ/TR left right away after he finished speaking?

This segment was an exact reversal of last week. It was made to let Cena look week. The shit after it though with him partying with his friends seemed really unconnected to the rest of what was goign on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dark Storm said:


> The exact same thing the Rock done last week, coincidentally.


It's basically become a "No, YOU!" fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I mean I could understand if Cena did something like laugh out loud or something but he didn't even do that he just smiled like the Rock told him a dirty joke.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

lol what are some of you people talking about?!?! The was GREAT. That's exactly what Rock needed to bring.

Cena, even though he usually gets booed WAS IN BOSTON. It's his hometown. OF COURSE THE ROCK WAS GOING TO GET a Mixed reaction. *rolls eyes* Half the crowd was yelling fruity pebbles at Cena. Any other place but Boston and dude is massacred by the crowd. 

That was damn good by both. 2-1.

Cena rap vs "The Rock" Concert??? LMFAO really? oh man....


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena vs. Rock? In a fucking sing-along concert? In my hometown? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

John Cena No selling the promos is DESTROYING this feud. I dont know why but it is annoying as hell to watch him giggle and smile while rock cuts on him, and not in a way that makes me buy into this feud.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

scrilla said:


> underwhelming raw. i like how Punk/Jericho weren't allowed mic time after they completely overshadowed Dwayne last week.


Agreed completely. I hope they get loads of mic time next week!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cena's wife is pretty hot.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

I was too busy noticing the bWo fans and the dude wearing the Edge and Christian Charlie's Angels tee to notice. Edge and Christian tee-shirts rule!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really liked the ending there, Rock essentially did to Cena to what he did to him the prior week.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

Cena needs to stop smiling. I fucking HATE him for it. 

It just ruins the whole feud & it takes away from the segment.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

CENA GETTING CHANTED. AWESOME!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

I feel like the whole Rock/Cena thing has been two weeks to early. It feels like what's been said has been what's needed, and one more week of really getting pissed and into a brawl with each other would set the tone and we'd be ready for Mania.

Dragging it on with a band battle and crap seems lame.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Where do you get the concert is happening next week?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is amazing, he turned the crowd in his favor. Rocky is shook again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, the ending wasn't good. Rock was trying to be serious and Cena just tried to fuck with him. Eh, didn't care for it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> underwhelming raw. i like how Punk/Jericho weren't allowed mic time after they completely overshadowed Dwayne last week.


They'll get bumped off the card and become the dark match.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

KonGeror said:


> John Cena No selling the promos is DESTROYING this feud. I dont know why but it is annoying as hell to watch him giggle and smile while rock cuts on him, and not in a way that makes me buy into this feud.


Yeah. You've got Rock sweating, pacing, getting intense and getting in Cena's face, and then you have Cena smiling like an idiot. He's a damn troll.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> It's basically become a "No, YOU!" fight.


Pretty much.


Maybe the should have Cena do a Miami history segment.... fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The concert thing is awesome if you ask me. Can't wait for next week though I wont catch it 'live'. But the thing that matters is the holidays are during the week of Wrestlemania, which makes it perfect!


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty damn good raw. Ending was ok but it was literally the same thing as last week just with the rock coming out and then leaving instantly. I think in a couple weeks we will see some rock bottoms and some fu's (I will never call it the aa)


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

The Rocks serious promos really aren't good at all.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rock owns Cena No comparison.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

today the rock atleast a part of him is back
hopefully he will be 100% from now to mania and cena didn't actually add anything new
and boston split reaction was expected i mean they done everything they can last week to get cena better reaction today


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Cena's wife is pretty hot.


:no: looked like a prostitute


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont understand how people are saying how great wrestlemania is going to be ...really after the top 3 matches or top 4 ( even though bryan vs sheamus has no build whatsoever ) what the fuck do you have left ?? there is not 1 undercard match that looks even remotely interesting . cody vs big show ? snooze fest..., kane vs orton...ditto, gm vs gm ? ugh ....thats all they have anyway ...nothing else is even remotely close to having any build for wrestlemania ..

the whole wrestlemania is built this year on rock vs cena yet their feud just doesnt interest me at all. its all repetitive and they fight like school children and even their promos havent been strong. 

im just not getting why people are excited about wrestlemania when theres 9 approx matches on the show , and only 3 have any buildup and aside from the top 4 matches, the rest looks like its going to suck


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

The Rock seems so held back out there it's ridiculous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

thebat2 said:


> Yeah. You've got Rock sweating, pacing, getting intense and getting in Cena's face, and then you have Cena smiling like an idiot. He's a damn troll.


Randy Savage would have popped Cena right up side the head....


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena needs to start taking this feud serious........all that laughing smh


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Aside from the rock's history lessons both guys were sort of boring. ending was awkward.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

They're trying to copy when Steve Austin and Rock sang together, It wouldn't be as awesome though..just cringeworthy.


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

ROCK just needed to PUNCH HIM STIFF AND LAY HIM OUT. THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN CLASSIC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

D-Tre said:


> :no: looked like a prostitute


That's a pretty modest looking prostitute.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel they really hate each other. 
Cena just interrupting Rock with the "what's left, what's left" while Rock was trying to explain; really shows the disrespect that Cena truly has for him. It's disgusting. It's so disrespectful to the business to act the way he does. He's not letting the promos go back and forth, he's just acting like it's all nothing. It's so annoying and so unbearable. I literally wish Rock could get one good real pop on Cena before Mania, but he has too much respect for the business unlike Cena.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Why does Cena not sell anything ever, The Rock just told him he was going to rip his throat out and that he was his bitch and he smiles.

How can we as an audience take this feud 1% seriously if one person is just smiling as the other runs the other down, it pisses me off to no end. 

One thing as well is that when Cena is talking Rock never interupts him (As much as I want him to) Cena constantly butting in is getting on my nerves.

However well done WWE people are falling for your propaganda. 

Also could it not be any more insanely obvious that Cena is winning now, I have almost no doubt in my mind now, the story is the perfect underdog story for Cena to win, Rock saying he will take it all away, make him his bitch and essentially calling Cena nothing.

Cena wins at Mania, probably clean... and I stop watching forever.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Mike McMahon ‏ @McMahon_Gerweck
> @arda_ocal Wow. Cena announces to the crowd here that last time Raw was in Boston he found out that day his brother had cancer @arda_ocal





> Mike McMahon ‏ @McMahon_Gerweck
> @arda_ocal : Now today, back in Boston, his brother had an MRI and the tumor in his brain is shrinking. Cena almost in tears


RISE ABOVE TEARS, CENA! (but seriously, touching stuff)


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The Rock was getting pissed and cut it short because John Cena was off script that entire time he was out there. He catered to the crowd with the "Toothfairy" chants. He kept cutting the rock off while he was talking. And he smiled the entire time. Rock cut that promo short because he had to start over a few times because of him. Cena tried to make Rock look bad so he could look good in front of his home crowd. That is why he jumped in teh crowd at the end. 

And the smiling is an indication that Cena wants people to think that he doesnt give a damn about what The rock says


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena did extremely well tonight and its obvious last week he actually effected the Rock BUT his constant smiling is making me hate him and ignore the fact that he actually did well tonight.... please STOP or get a fucking Joker gimmick...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

scrilla said:


> underwhelming raw. i like how Punk/Jericho weren't allowed mic time after they completely overshadowed Dwayne last week.


You noticed that too, huh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hated how cena could not hold eye contact with the Rock. Really looked like a bitch and the smiling made him seem nervous.

Disappointing segment.. Tooth Fairy Chant LOL


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

You see the old school Raw Is War logo sign that said "RAW ISN'T WAR" LOL aint that the truth now...


----------



## BoringFan (Sep 12, 2011)

John Cena is part of the problem beyond just this feud: his above the fray mentality makes it hard for anyone to care about a storyline or heel.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome show. Cena was hot again. Think that Rock promo was to short. Cena gave an amazing heartfelt promo about his youngest brother who had a tumor that was really bad but now is very close to being better. I might not Cena the character but the guy seems like a great guy. Awesome event. Night of Champion is coming to boston in september so I'll look forward to attending another event. How has this episode of raw been treated tonight. Did u guys love it or hate it


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena: No sells inside and outside the ring. I loved the part where rock was talking over cena, it made the thing seem real, but dammit Cena get that ridiculous smile off your face.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

D-Tre said:


> Mikey2690 said:
> 
> 
> > Cena's wife is pretty hot.
> ...


:yum: Hoskis before broskis, dude. (Y)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Rock is going to win setting up the rematch at wrestlemania 29


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena should have stood up to the Rock and gotten back in his face and said that to his face. He waited until The Rock was done and then acted like he was so high and mighty.

Rock owned Cena the entire night. Again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I expected a dynamic burn & diss segment tonight, but all we got was The Rock calling him his bitch and Cena smiling in his face. I wanted Rock to say that Cena will always go down as "the WWE champion who was booed" or something like that. 

We want live burns baby, burns!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> The Rock is going to win setting up the rematch at wrestlemania 29


Please don't say stuff like that.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

That was a great tag team match with four of the best talented wrestlers in WWE today. I think Mick Foley could kick both John Cena and The Rock's ass.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I feel they really hate each other.
> Cena just interrupting Rock with the "what's left, what's left" while Rock was trying to explain; really shows the disrespect that Cena truly has for him. It's disgusting. It's so disrespectful to the business to act the way he does. He's not letting the promos go back and forth, he's just acting like it's all nothing. It's so annoying and so unbearable. I literally wish Rock could get one good real pop on Cena before Mania, but he has too much respect for the business unlike Cena.





Nut Tree said:


> The Rock was getting pissed and cut it short because John Cena was off script that entire time he was out there. He catered to the crowd with the "Toothfairy" chants. He kept cutting the rock off while he was talking. And he smiled the entire time. Rock cut that promo short because he had to start over a few times because of him. Cena tried to make Rock look bad so he could look good in front of his home crowd. That is why he jumped in teh crowd at the end.
> 
> And the smiling is an indication that Cena wants people to think that he doesnt give a damn about what The rock says


Truth and truth...it's disgusting really. Fuck john cena


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh shiiiiiit doctor of thugonomics coming back

can't wait for him to drop his "im like a pinwheel, so you can blow me" line for the millionth time


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Cena did look pretty scared when The Rock went right up to him. Reminded me of when Rock went right close to Jericho and cut a promo in his face once lol. 

Rock got the better of the disrespectful little swine, Cena really does come across as a clueless idiot.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think the rock cut the promo short. They were in cena hometown and wanted to give him more time. Just like last week when cena came out and then left quickly. All I know is that it seems these two really do not have a bit respect or like for each other. And we all know cena can't act so it's not a big act lol hopefully we see some old school run in rock bottoms soon. Because I don't want to see same non sense talking for the next 3 weeks


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

that toothfairy stuff must have pissed rock off IRL...

if he didnt suck up to the boston crowd during the whole damn show he coulda went hollywood rock and said boston suck. SMH, Rock's gonna leave this feud with less WWF credibility than ever.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Doesn't Cena's wife know he cheated on her like 3 weeks ago when he kissed Eve?? :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

stadw0n306 said:


> Doesn't Cena's wife know he cheated on her like 3 weeks ago when he kissed Eve?? :lmao


:lmao Good point.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> Doesn't Cena's wife know he cheated on her like 3 weeks ago when he kissed Eve?? :lmao


Hahahahahaha ahhhh yes the wwe audience wont remember this. Well that's what wwe wants to think


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

The promos between The Rock and John Cena were a waste of time. Mick Foley needs to come back to RAW and show them how to do a promo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Some are so gullible in here, its hilarious.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The was honestly the best Raw I can remember in years. Perfect, top to bottom.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cena's wife doesn't care I'm sure. given that he porked Mickie James and what not.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

This whole feud really does show the huge differences between this generation and the last. cena standing there smiling in The Rock's face while he was shooting at him man to man is typical of a lot of kids these days. They have no respect and don't take anything serious anymore and are afraid to accept truths when it's laid out before them. Then they wait til they're behind a computer screen (or in this case backstage) to let loose on someone. I'm not saying that's what the WWE was trying to go for or attempting to reach but to me it is a representation of that.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

TGO™;11116691 said:


> The was honestly the best Raw I can remember in years. Perfect, top to bottom.


You've got to be kidding me. There were three matches of less than 2 minutes with a very disapointing ending to the show. Raw sucked and the road to wrestlemania is terrible.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Rock's pre-recorded stuff was cute and all but out in the ring Cena did a much better job on the mic. The rock looked weak again.

And whats this bs about a rock concert/rap bs?? WTF is that about.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Just beat the hell out of each other already.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

and all the while rock was being serious we had cena in his face smiling like its a fucking joke or something, rock wasnt all that good either. this PG shit needs to end, its clearly showing its holding these two (especially rock) back.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL @ anyone who even ever thought The Rock was going to win at Mania.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The Rocks promos were fine up until he actually had to get in the ring and go face to face with Cena. His promo at the end of RAW wasn't good at all. Thank god there wasn't 20 minutes of the Rock pausing every two second to think of something to say. 

On the other hand, Cena's promo in the empty arena was boring and a giant waste of time. But his promo at the end of the show was fun and entertaining. And he didn't have to rely on catch phrases to fill time. 

Cena no selling the Rock's promo was hilarious. I don't know why some of you are bitching about it. Last week, the Rock might as well been a walking hash tag. Then all of a sudden he wants to be "serious". I would laugh in his face also.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, Even tho I'm a huge Rock fan, how did the hell the tooth fairy chant happened lol? But, hopefully The Rock wins, and moves on to a better fued with someone else. Cena is lucky that he was in his hometown today, even tho he still got booed. I already know, what's going to happen in Cleveland, because since Rock is from Miami, the team Lebron went to, Cena is going to bring that up so Cleveland can boo The Rock.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Gettin real annoying how this entire feud is just a bunch of cracks and jokes. People complaining that Rocky is taking his shit more serious needs to remember the consistent comedy act he's been doing all night.

Though, to be honest, Cena did seem a bit disrespectful to not sell Rocky's promo.

I'm thinking this is all a work where Rocky just cracks and smacks Cena, asking him if he think it's all a joke. Cena nods, smacks him back and says yes, he does think Dwayne is a joke.

Brawn ensues, mad heat, mad cheering, PPV buildup.

Now give me my booking money.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I want the 2000 Rock back. I don't like the 2012 "long-pauses-and-serious" Rock.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see this next week though, will bring back some memories. :lmao.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

attitudEra said:


> and all the while rock was being serious we had cena in his face smiling like its a fucking joke or something, rock wasnt all that good either. this PG shit needs to end, its clearly showing its holding these two (especially rock) back.


Umm, he's using every catchphrase and bit he used to use in the Attitude Era, so yea, it's definitely the "PG shit" holding him back.

Or, ya know, nostalgia doesn't hold up so well when placed in the current day......


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

attitudEra said:


> rock wasnt all that good either. this PG shit needs to end, its clearly showing its holding these two (especially rock) back.


I'm pretty sure Rock was calling Cena a bitch, using the word "ass" many times and he made reference to women giving him pie.

You attitude era marks are hilarious.:lol


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Gettin real annoying how this entire feud is just a bunch of cracks and jokes. People complaining that Rocky is taking his shit more serious needs to remember the consistent comedy act he's been doing all night.
> 
> Though, to be honest, Cena did seem a bit disrespectful to not sell Rocky's promo.
> 
> ...


I hope Creative was as smart as you man, but I don't know really.


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

ANYONE who thinks CENA is getting the better of The Rock lately is a damn MARK.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

What you've got to remember is, he hasnt been the Rock since 2004. 

Sure he can still cut it on his own in the ring, but in a confrontation? needs to warm up, gotta feeling he's really going to go next week, he was talking about stripping back, he's gonna come next week and rip cena a new one.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

they still havent even shoved each other or nothing, hell i thought rock was gonna muff his ass for a minute..shit i think i just need to stop watching attitude era shit on youtube.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

week after week I have to hear excuses for Dwayne. it's getting tiresome.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

KonGeror said:


> ANYONE who thinks CENA is getting the better of The Rock lately is a damn MARK.




Everyone here is a fan. Whats the point? You might as well go to startrek.com and call them trekkies. 


Cena has clearly been better than Rock the past couple weeks. Hes picked his game up while Rock seems very average. Granted Rocks pretapes were great tonight, but his live promo was a letdown again while Cena didn't disappoint.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Thoughts: Rock won this night, this will reverberate to other cities and you'll see this in the coming weeks. What people here didn't notice is the rock cut it short because obviously the crowd was more pro cena than expected (which shouldn't be that surprising since it's CENA'S F'ING HOMETOWN!!!!) Cena no selling killed it and I like i said earlier he's very very very lucky that Boston was with him moreso tonight than other times. The crowd was 50/50. That's the best it's gonna get for Cena crowd wise and that's his hometown. 

As a watcher of pro wrestling I've never seen another wrestler no sell a promo like Cena just did live on Raw. Are you seriously kidding me? When someone says "im going to rip your throat out" that is in vile and seething in your face you don't fucking laugh like that. Not got "feud building" on Cena's part, at all; he dropped the ball on that one. Fortunately the taped segments that Rock did got everything across that most fans have been thinking for the past 6 years.

Those saying last week "damaged" the Rock??? Did anyone not hear most of the crowd chanting his name in Cena's hometown??? 
What last week did though is what the WWE wanted though, it definitely could mean that Cena will have some more supporters but it won't matter in the long run. Cena will be majorly booed anyway, like always during the actual match and the upcoming raws.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> I wanted Rock to say that Cena will always go down as "the WWE champion who was booed" or something like that.


If Rock said that, that would have been the worst promo that he has ever done.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Everyone here is a fan. Whats the point? You might as well go to startrek.com and call them trekkies.
> 
> 
> Cena has clearly been better than Rock the past couple weeks. Hes picked his game up while Rock seems very average. Granted Rocks pretapes were great tonight, but his live promo was a letdown again while Cena didn't disappoint.


Cena awesome last week.

But tonight he truly wasn't that good. He no sold the promo, and was bailed out by (60 percent of) the Boston crowd. 

Tonight truly belonged to the Rock.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

lol at Rock marks blaming the PG era for his shitty promo even though he used all the same words he ever used before. (Bitch, damn, ass)

First it was that the WWE mas making The Rock look bad on purpose and now its because of the PG era. What other stupid excuses are rock marks gonna come up with next? LOL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> lol at Rock marks blaming the PG era for his shitty promo even though he used all the same words he ever used before. (Bitch, damn, ass)


Remember when he said "motherfucker" live on Raw in 2001?


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

CenationHLR said:


> lol at Rock marks blaming the PG era for his shitty promo even though he used all the same words he ever used before. (Bitch, damn, ass)
> 
> First it was that the WWE mas making The Rock look bad on purpose and now its because of the PG era. What other stupid excuses are rock marks gonna come up with next? LOL


What's your excuse for Cenas pathetic performance tonight?

..

BTW I dunno if I am going crazy but did Cena have writing on his right arm? :lol: Or was it a tattoo? Or something, or am I going crazy? I'm sure I saw something on the inside of his right arm. 

I must be going insane because that would have been too much irony lol


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Everyone here is a fan. Whats the point? You might as well go to startrek.com and call them trekkies.
> 
> 
> Cena has clearly been better than Rock the past couple weeks. Hes picked his game up while Rock seems very average. Granted Rocks pretapes were great tonight, but his live promo was a letdown again while Cena didn't disappoint.


What Cena promo were you watching at the end there?

It's funny when people talk about how repetitive Rock's been lately, which he has, and not say the same for Cena tonight. It was the same old song. Most importantly, he goes out there and asks Rock to come out and show him who he's gunna be dealing with and get serious and then when he does, Cena smiles and trolls it off.

I'm a fan of both but it's a blind mark calling a blind mark a blind mark. Rock was better than last week, Cena was worse than last week. I don't have any man crushes on either so I'm gunna tell you how it is.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Main Headliner said:


> Thoughts: Rock won this night, this will reverberate to other cities and you'll see this in the coming weeks. What people here didn't notice is the rock cut it short because obviously the crowd was more pro cena than expected (which shouldn't be that surprising since it's CENA'S F'ING HOMETOWN!!!!) Cena no selling killed it and I like i said earlier he's very very very lucky that Boston was with him moreso tonight than other times. The crowd was 50/50. That's the best it's gonna get for Cena crowd wise and that's his hometown.
> 
> As a watcher of pro wrestling I've never seen another wrestler no sell a promo like Cena just did live on Raw. Are you seriously kidding me? When someone says "im going to rip your throat out" that is in vile and seething in your face you don't fucking laugh like that. Not got "feud building" on Cena's part, at all; he dropped the ball on that one. Fortunately the taped segments that Rock did got everything across that most fans have been thinking for the past 6 years.
> 
> ...


I swear guys like you are locked in your rooms with a bulletin board keeping points on a feud that still continues to make absolutely no sense.

I'm not sure what side you're for, cause it's not as simple as "Team Bring It" or "Team CeNation" for you.

It's either "I <3 Rock" or "I just hate Cena that damn much." Regardless, if you honestly think taped vignettes and calling Cena his bitch the same way he said the same shit last week is FTW, then yeah, you're batshit delusional.

I just want this feud to make sense.

EDIT: Damn. Worst typo ever.


----------



## KonGeror (Oct 30, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Everyone here is a fan. Whats the point? You might as well go to startrek.com and call them trekkies.
> 
> 
> Cena has clearly been better than Rock the past couple weeks. Hes picked his game up while Rock seems very average. Granted Rocks pretapes were great tonight, but his live promo was a letdown again while Cena didn't disappoint.


This is what I am talking about. He is giving the illusion that he has been better because he is no selling everything ROCK says and does. Cena narrates and predicts everything ROCK is going to say of course its going to disappoint. This is the ONLY way Cena could have held his ground in this feud and its a genius idea by creative and/or Cena. His live tapes are great because there is no reaction from Cena. So I suppose by Mark I should have said GULLIBLE Marks. 

This is not a matter of Cena being better it is a matter of how it is being presented. IN which case it is doing the Job.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, these Rock/Cena marks.

-Rock isn't adding much to the feud. He had his comedy moments, but nothing from him as made me want to see Rock/Cena.
-Cena is too busy smiling after being "such a serious guy".

Both can do way better.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

yourmumsface17 said:


> What's your excuse for Cenas pathetic performance tonight?
> 
> ..
> 
> BTW I dunno if I am going crazy but did Cena have writing on his right arm?


He wrote it right after Rock left the ring to make fun of his promo notes.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

By the way, the Rock paused because of the CROWD. lololol. He was waiting to for the crowd to die down...I'm just pointing that out there. lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TGO™ said:


> The was honestly the best Raw I can remember in years. Perfect, top to bottom.


While I don't necessarily think it was the perfect Raw, this was definitely one of the best they've put out in a while, I believe. The history lessons were a great throwback to old Rock-we're obviously never going to get People's Champion Rock from 1999 until 2001, but this is the closest we will get. Those vignettes were funny and had a lot of good stuff in them. The matches were good, as well. I knew as soon as Santino stepped out that Swagger was dropping the title, since he's done nothing with it. They're finally putting it on someone the fans care about and are into. Smart move. I liked the tag match with Punk/Sheamus against Jericho/Bryan a lot as well. Glad Jericho got to go over as well.

I thought Cena was great on the stick, and his vignette that showed him alone in the arena, explaining how he needed to beat the Rock was well done. It really helped build that big fight atmosphere, I thought-no titles on the line, just pride and respect, and a need to prove oneself as the best (like Taker and Michaels in their 2 WM matches). I thought his end promo was quite good as well, where he said he was happy to see Rock and not Dwayne Johnson and all that. The best was that it seemed like Cena has been reading this site because he actually ADDRESSED the fact that Rock only makes jokes and rips on Cena for a variety of reasons, but Cena came out last week, shook Rock up in 2 minutes while Rock droned on for 20, and that Rock has never really made clear his grievances (which is something I've been saying for a while), while Cena had told him exactly what his problem is. And I really liked his jab at Rock by having scribbles on his arm resembling Rock's notes from last week-a nice little insider joke. 

The only complaint I have is that was Cena laughing and smirking in Rock's face while Rock was seriously staring at him threatening to rip his throat out. We're supposed to buy this as a legitimate feud between two guys that hate each other, but when one guy is in the face of the other threatening violence, the other just can't stop laughing at him. I found that that took away from the intensity-here's Rock, one of the greatest ever in the industry, looking like he's out for blood, and Cena can't contain a smile. How can we buy this as intense? It reminds me of the episode of South Park where Cartman was challenged to a fight by a midget. The midget was in his face, yelling at him, saying he was gonna kick his ass, while Cartman was constantly laughing right in his face because...well Cartman is a dick and laughs at midgets because they're short. And even when he was getting his ass kicked, he STILL kept laughing at him. That's my point-if one of the participants laughs at the other, it means he can't take them as a serious opponent, and so why should we become emotionally invested and take it seriously? Cena needs to cut that shit out-heaven help him if he starts no selling at WM and when Rock smacks him with his right hand combos in the corner, Cena starts corpsing.

Aside from that, I thought it was a very good show.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> He wrote it right after Rock left the ring to make fun of his promo notes.


Aaaah ok


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena no selling everything The Rock said and acting like a little bitch hurt that segment for me. Cena was actually very good apart from that. Rock's "History Lessons" were very entertaining but again he kind of underwhelmed when it came to the in-ring face off.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Funny thing is, Cena's no-selling the Rock is perfect.

Has the Rock fans up in arms, and is (seemingly) pissing the Rock off more and more. All the Rocks catchphrases, insults and threats, and Cena blanks it, I can't imagine a better way to get under his skin. The Rocks usual degrading mental warfare turned on it's ass.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this cena/dwayne feud is really exposing the ones that still think it's real lol.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> He wrote it right after Rock left the ring to make fun of his promo notes.


I thought he wrote it just after the Rock said it, while he was still in his face.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Storm said:


> Funny thing is, Cena's no-selling the Rock is perfect.
> 
> Has the Rock fans up in arms, and is (seemingly) pissing the Rock off more and more. All the Rocks catchphrases, insults and threats, and Cena blanks it, I can't imagine a better way to get under his skin. The Rocks usual degrading mental warfare turned on it's ass.


Yes. I remember when Chris Jericho made The Rock look like a fool on his debut.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dark Storm said:


> I thought he wrote it just after the Rock said it, while he was still in his face.


If he did it right there, I wouldn't be surprised if Rocky just smacked him in the face.

That would be pure gold though, to write down the shit Rock says on his arm right in front of him. Dwayne would... would...

....seriously just what do these fuckers do? Stare down? lmao


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Cena has been smirking and smiling like a moron for years and it drives me nuts. He's not doing it on purpose just for the Rock to anger him, he's doing it because he simply can't keep a straight face. I specifically remember his fued with Del Rio when Del Rio was trying to add some intensity and seriousness to their fued and all Cena was smile like a moron after everything he said. It's small but he needs to learn to stop doing that shit because it's annoying. GET IN ROCKS FAEC CENA! Remmeber those promo's when Rock/Stone Cold would eye each other off from an inch away? Cena needs to get angry and bring the intensity instead of trying to one-up his man on the mic.

Whoever you said won tonights "battle", Rock was ENTERTAINING in his taped promo's, especially throwing his stuff into the sea, so I award tonight to Rock on the fact he gave us both.

If tonight was in Cena's hometown, the gold have MERCY on Cena's soul in Miami. He'll probably come out smiling like a moron then too.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> I swear guys like you are locked in your rooms with a bulletin board keeping points on a feud that still continues to make absolute sense.
> 
> I'm not sure what side you're for, cause it's not as simple as "Team Bring It" or "Team CeNation" for you.
> 
> ...


Nah it's just how I saw it mang. I thought Rock was horrible last week, and that he brought it this week and Cena was bailed out by his hometown. The pre taped promos were great and that was "the Rock." It wasn't FTW, but it was certainly better than Cena, who while he has stepped his game up, and did indeed "shook" the rock last week, moreso than anyone I can remember, even Austin, no sold the promo when it got serious. No it wasn't the Rock's strongest performance, and you know what the Rock from 1999-2003 is gone, but it was WAAAAYYYY better than last week and it was strong enough to level it out and I think people should be able to see that, that's all.

Btw, Cena will beat the Rock, i just want him to turn heel while doing it, which i think is what's truly going to happen.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

By the way, did anyone catch the short clip during the second Rock vignette of two guys in the late 20s/early 30s with tattoos and glasses sitting in the stands while everyone around them was howling with laughter and they weren't? I knew immediately that those guys were smarks, they just had that attitude about them and it was hilarious. The look on their faces was "hmmm this Rock vignette...I can't wait to go home and post how I feel about this on Wrestling Forum."

Can anyone provide me with a picture? I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Mister J said:


> Yes. I remember the first person to make The Rock look like a fool. That man was Chris Jericho.


That's true, but then that was counter acted by making fun of Jericho's family! lololol. That was a great interaction between the two


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> If he did it right there, I wouldn't be surprised if Rocky just smacked him in the face.
> 
> That would be pure gold though, to write down the shit Rock says on his arm right in front of him. Dwayne would... would...
> 
> ....seriously just what do these fuckers do? Stare down? lmao


Aha, just checked my recording, he did write it just as the Rock left the ring.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright show. I don't really know how I feel about HBK as special ref. Obvious it was gonna happen, but I don't feel like it's really needed. I hope it doesn't result in any fuckery with the finish. Whoever wins needs to do it clean. 

Glad Ryder's back, not glad they're seemingly going to make him into a complete loser by having Hoeski use him.

Santino's US Champ, awesome. That guy is extremely over and he needed to be rewarded for it. Maybe now the title can have value again.

That whole Jericho/DBD VS Punk/Sheamus match probably wasn't a good idea in hindsight. You have four guys who really all need to remain strong right now. You can't have either champion pin the other since you've built up this thing with neither Punk nor Bryan being able to get a decisive win over each other. Sheamus obviously needs to look strong to counter Bryan's heel character of always avoiding losses, Jericho and Punk are both arguing about who the best is, so either guy losing hurts his argument. The roll-up was probably the best clean result, but if they were going to have the match they probably should've had some sort of shenanigans end it (I know, Russorific, but what can you do?). Hopefully next week is promo time with Jericho and Punk though with Rock/Cena: The Musical and an HBK/Taker segment, they might get cut for time. 

Rock's history lessons were awesome, and the end segment was good on both ends. Though I'm laughing at how quickly Cena jumped all over that "Tooth Fairy" chant. It's almost like he was thinking, "SHIT, THEY'RE ON MY SIDE " I'm pretty sure they're going to save the "real" confrontation for the go-home show, that's how it seems at this point. They made it perfectly clear that last week was by design, so they did the same with this week, having Cena just take Rock's abuse before launching into a tirade after he leaves. It's working since the marks are eating it up, tallying who's winning and shit :lmao.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Dark Storm said:


> Funny thing is, Cena's no-selling the Rock is perfect.
> 
> Has the Rock fans up in arms, and is (seemingly) pissing the Rock off more and more. All the Rocks catchphrases, insults and threats, and Cena blanks it, I can't imagine a better way to get under his skin. The Rocks usual degrading mental warfare turned on it's ass.


This is exactly why 'everyone' hates Cena in the first place. No sells everything, acts like the underdog, yet is the man for over 7 years now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok being at the show I don't know if the majority loved it but I'm seeing everyone is talking about Cena no selling Rocks serious promo. I thought Cena was better tonight. I was booing the hell out of him but even when they were showing vids with Rock and Cena ppl were actually booing Rock so I knew the crowd would be not as venomous towards Cena and get at the Rock alittle. The noselling by Cena hurt the serious promo. interrupting Rock was even worse.

I told my friend next to me that the Ziggler and Kofi match we saw on Superstars would be the best match of the night and I was right. I loved the tag match. Marked for just about everyone.

Hated Swagger losing the title especially after his awesome new hairdo. But I understood why. As much as I can't stand Santino the guy got an unbelievable pop. He is very over. Everything else was great on the show besides Miz being squashed and Cena's alone promo.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

The problem is that the reality stuff here is killing the feud.

It should be the characters feuding not the real men the way it is now.

Knowing they are really hating each other but have to keep up the pro wrestling act and can't really fight sucks.

Cena is using real shoot material but Rock can't.

Cena can talk about Rock doing movies and leaving and not being the same but Rock can never talk about Cena's/WWE films flopping or ratings not being as good as when Rock was there full time.

So Rock is truely handicapped here and not to mention Cena no selling Rock's promos don't help.

The pro wrestling illusion is shattered here and its really not all that fun to watch for a long time fan like me.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Good show tonight. I think my one complaint would be that Sheamus/Daniel Bryan and Punk/Jericho should not be touching each other before Wrestlemania. Nor should Punk/Bryan, both world champions, be clashing so much on free TV.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rock is on a script and Cena isnt? Amazing what people come up with, i'm not surprise if those are the same who were dumbfound about last weeks interaction being a shoot or worked.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show. rock's video promos were surprisingly good but he sucked live and cena's video promo sucked but he was great live. the crowd being 95% pro-rock until he actually came out and cut another horrible promo was highlight of the show. glad no punk/jericho promo so i didn't have to hear who can say best in the world more times for 10 more minutes and have the promo go in circles besides punks attempts to actually add something else. hbk/hhh promo was fine for what it was. santino winning was amazing and the pop was ridiculous


----------



## MayorMayo (Jan 30, 2012)

It was a good show tonight with a great crowd. During the Rock/Cena promo the crowd was more on Cena's side as it went on. Santino pop was wicked crazy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ok im home. what did most of you guys think about Raw. i was there as a casual fan kinda. how did the iwc see raw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I am sitting there wondering if I am watching Raw or freestyle Friday on 106 & park. Rock made out 3 nice promos very entertaining, and then comes to the ring talking about Cena being afraid he might lose everything and Cena is doing this weird stupid face like he waiting for his turn. "Come on, whatcha got?" What? Dude, he just said he sees fear in your eyes trying to give the feud some base seeing as it's lost its base, and it just can't recover. I don't see any substance in this feud at all, like HHH/Taker. The only good thing that came out of Cena was his promo that he cut in the empty arena, that showed meaning and importance to his view on the match.

Good show, I guess. Orton looked cool.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Alright show. I don't really know how I feel about HBK as special ref. Obvious it was gonna happen, but I don't feel like it's really needed. I hope it doesn't result in any fuckery with the finish. Whoever wins needs to do it clean.


With HBK in it, there's no way it's gonna be called clean no matter who wins. If Taker wins, people will say HBK screwed HHH. If HHH wins, people will say HBK screwed Taker. This is a stupid booking cause this will more than likely lead to nowhere because Shawn Michaels is retired and automatically in no capacity to prolong this reignited feud with official matches unlike he goes against his own word much like Ric Flair whom he took a shot at.

It's very unfortunate now no matter how good Taker vs HHH III will be, the main attention and focus will be on "will HBK screw someone?" instead of the real quality of the match. The Undertaker's 20th Wrestlemania match, which is supposed to be the greatest victory in his career, will forever be remembered as "the match where HBK didn't side with HHH". Priceless, just....priceless.


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

How much longer are we going to keep seeing Rock/Cena in the last 15 minutes every week. Its so predictable, nothing that big can happen in 15 mins. Please open Raw next week with these two.


----------



## talleyfootball (Mar 6, 2012)

the rock actually cut some good promos


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

'Who the heck am I talking to?' Best RAW moment in the past year.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

the fox said:


> do they hate miami sport teams in boston?
> and ofcourse the crowd won't be totally pro rock last week was well planned


When I lived in New England (not Boston, but the sports fans of the same teams), they hated the Dolphins. They didn't quite hate the Heat, but they weren't good yet. They probably do now.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> The Rock seems so held back out there it's ridiculous.


That's the way this entire roster is being treated, and he still got away with more than most. That's why it is hard for me to say that some of these wrestlers suck, when you can tell they can do so much more.



Deebow said:


> Cena no selling the Rock's promo was hilarious. I don't know why some of you are bitching about it. Last week, the Rock might as well been a walking hash tag. Then all of a sudden he wants to be "serious". I would laugh in his face also.


Laughing when people are being serious makes the serious person mad seemingly every time. Besides, you're right, why get up in arms when we've got Fruity Pebbles, Wonder Woman, cologne jokes, and now there's no smiling allowed?



Natsuke said:


> ]
> I'm thinking this is all a work where Rocky just cracks and smacks Cena, asking him if he think it's all a joke. Cena nods, smacks him back and says yes, he does think Dwayne is a joke.
> 
> Brawn ensues, mad heat, mad cheering, PPV buildup.
> ...


That's what I think, too.



Dark Storm said:


> Funny thing is, Cena's no-selling the Rock is perfect.
> 
> Has the Rock fans up in arms, and is (seemingly) pissing the Rock off more and more. All the Rocks catchphrases, insults and threats, and Cena blanks it, I can't imagine a better way to get under his skin. The Rocks usual degrading mental warfare turned on it's ass.


Exactly.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Pied Piper said:


> With HBK in it, there's no way it's gonna be called clean no matter who wins. If Taker wins, people will say HBK screwed HHH. If HHH wins, people will say HBK screwed Taker. This is a stupid booking cause this will more than likely lead to nowhere because Shawn Michaels is retired and automatically in no capacity to prolong this reignited feud with official matches unlike he goes against his own word much like Ric Flair whom he took a shot at.
> 
> It's very unfortunate now no matter how good Taker vs HHH III will be, the main attention and focus will be on "will HBK screw someone?" instead of the real quality of the match. The Undertaker's 20th Wrestlemania match, which is supposed to be the greatest victory in his career, will forever be remembered as "the match where HBK didn't side with HHH". Priceless, just....priceless.


Yep...thaaat's what I was getting at, and why I don't really want Shawn as the ref. Special referees usually play a BIG part in the match, otherwise there's no point in having. They had me hooked for three weeks in a row. Guess they had to make a misstep somewhere.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Need to add HHH's career now to the match.

Imagine Shawn having to count to end his best friends career?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gerweck.net said:


> From Mike McMahon’s Gerweck.net is live in Boston for tonight’s Raw report.
> 
> Cena just announced to the live crowd that in November, the last time Raw was here in Boston, he found out that day his brother had brain cancer. Today, he found out, back in this building, that he had an MRI and the tumor is shrinking. Emotional stuff. Cena’s family was in the front row and was who he was celebrating with to close the show.


Kinda wish I went to this show.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Opening promo between HBK and HHH was okay. Nothing much new except the announcement that HBK is now the special guest referee for the match. He was rumored to be the referee since last year. Lol...

-Santino defeats Jack Swagger to become the US Champion! Great pop for Santino! Swagger was hardly seen on TV as Champ so his reign goes down as one of the worst of all-time. He went from MitB winner, World Champion to this? Also, his hairstyle was odd.

-Zack Ryder returns and its nice to see him. But Eve kissed him backstage which should continue their storyline.

-The Rock had some funny History Lesson promos. I enjoyed him. The first one got me laughing.

-Chris Jericho and Daniel Bryan defeat CM Punk and Sheamus. It was a nice tag match and man was AJ looking HOT! Sadly, the World Title feud is the least promoted out of all the big name matches.

-Big Show squashes The Miz. From main eventing WM last year to jobbing one year later, The Miz has fallen hard. He hasn't won a match since early December and I wonder if he will snap that next week in his hometown of Cleveland. Or maybe not.

-Kane defeats R-Truth. Randy Orton is back in a random feud with Kane. Whatever. Is Kane trying to get Randy to embrace the hate?

-Great promo by Cena. He was on fire again and I think he had the best of Rock again. I'm not trying to be biased. Whatever The Rock threw at him, he was able to comeback against it. I enjoyed this segment very well and I can't to see what happens next. Good RAW.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone else notice WWE got the name of their own damn movie wrong? Caption said "Edge in 'Breaking the Rules' - in theaters this Friday!"

The poster, right next to the caption, very clearly says "Bending the Rules". As does the commercial aired later in the night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rock's first history lesson was great. The 2nd one sort of dragged on for me though. 3rd was decent. I liked their promo in the ring, Cena was great.

The tag match with the world title guys was pretty good.

Santino's title win was epic.

Opening promo was good, HBK being the ref is interesting.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Just watched the HBK/Trips promo again and the sarcastic nature of it all was just gold. I'm 50/50 on the decision to add HBK as special ref as it really wasn't needed. Who made him the special ref anyway? Also, the fact that he said he knows who is going to win got me thinking about that pact he and Trips always talk about, maybe he wants to end it for him..

Oh and my prayers go out to Cena and his family that's rough stuff.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought the opening segment kinda the crowd.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The opening segment was poor I think, definitely a step down from the promos they've been doing so far.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

- HBK/HHH was great as always. This is probably the most interesting storyline to me right now

- Rock's first video was awesome, very funny and creative nonetheless. Second one was mediocre and I immediately changed to the Clips/Wolves game 15 seconds in on the third

- I still couldn't care less about Ace vs Teddy Long, I think they should've given time for a Punk/Y2J promo

- I didn't like the how and when Santino won. WWE should've waited for Mania and no babyface should win the title that way. Also, being an underdog is Santino's greatest asset and after the novelty of him being US champion wears out, people are gonna care less about him very quick

- Why not have Miz vs Orton if WWE really needs to put Orton on the card?

- Cena's video package was decent, focused on why he wanted to win and none of the "I'm still here and you're not"

- Cena/Rock live faceoff wasn't interesting to me and I was not a fan of Cena no-selling Rock's insults directed at him


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Yep...thaaat's what I was getting at, and why I don't really want Shawn as the ref. Special referees usually play a BIG part in the match, otherwise there's no point in having. They had me hooked for three weeks in a row. Guess they had to make a misstep somewhere.


Bad booking at its finest right there. 



Redrox said:


> Just watched the HBK/Trips promo again and the sarcastic nature of it all was just gold. I'm 50/50 on the decision to add HBK as special ref as it really wasn't needed. Who made him the special ref anyway? Also, the fact that he said he knows who is going to win got me thinking about that pact he and Trips always talk about, maybe he wants to end it for him..


Shawn all but guaranteed that he will not let Triple H win this match no matter what.

At least, that's what it LOOKED like.

Is it actually mind games cooked up by DX to ensure Taker does lose? Taker goes in over-confident thinking he's got HBK on his side, drops his guard and Triple H nails him, ending The Streak?

Either way, yeah, it was not necessary to add Michaels to the match and does make Shawn the focus. Will he screw Triple H? Will he screw The Undertaker? That's what everybody will be waiting to see. Triple H and Taker could have the greatest match in the history of pro wrestling but fans will only be talking about Shawn Michaels screwing one or the other. It's not a Streak match anymore, it's a "who will HBK screw over?" match. And knowing the WWE and Shawn Michaels, Shawn will spend a good part of the match making it look like he's going to screw Taker, then Triple H, then Taker, then Triple H, etc etc.

Either way, one or the other will most likely get screwed over by Shawn Michaels, and we won't get a clean finish to the match.

Dumb.

Too bad when the match is over, people will talk about how HBK screwed HHH even if Meltzer gives it a 5 star rating. I don't even think this is about The Undertaker or The Streak anymore. This is ego vs ego.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

The Taker HHH match needed another angle. It's been done to death. HBK had to brought into it to make it different from all the others. It adds intrigue and I like it.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Rock's first history lesson was great. The 2nd one sort of dragged on for me though. 3rd was decent. I liked their promo in the ring, Cena was great.


Agreed. The first one was great, didn't really care for the other two. Cena was great as well but I do wish he had brought more intensity throughout the entire promo. Seems like Rock's promos were all about burying Cena and Cena's promo was all about putting over Rock and the match...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

The Pied Piper said:


> Bad booking at its finest right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HBK will act like he's going to screw someone over the entire match, people will wonder, but at the end of the whole thing, he'll call the final pinfall right down the middle. There is no point in having him "screw" anyone because he's retired and there's 0 chance of it leading to anything.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Camoron said:


> HBK will act like he's going to screw someone over the entire match, people will wonder, but at the end of the whole thing, he'll call the final pinfall right down the middle. There is no point in having him "screw" anyone because he's retired and there's 0 chance of it leading to anything.


Well, if HBK wants to be remembered as a heel, then he'ld backstab Undertaker and drag HHH's corpse on top and count 1-2-3.


The hate will be amazing, even though unlike the Montreal incident, this is kayfabe.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought it was a decent show, Would of liked a little more wrestling but I understand they don't want guys working as hard and avoiding injury. Santino winning was a good idea, Mskes the US Title look a little important as Santino is OVER!Tag Match was alright, Miz gets Squashed and The 1st Dwayne promo was funny other two were meh. Cena promo, BORING, Ending promo ,I thought was funny because I knew half of you would be up in arms haha.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish Rock hadnt come back. Not only this feud sucks.. but Cena is just being an unprofessional prick. Rock sells Cena's words.. and Cena just acts like he doesnt give a damn. Sigh.. Idk wtf is WWE's problem.. they shouldnt have begged Rock to come back if they didnt knew how to handle this feud.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

The problem with HBK as ref is how Trips/Taker has been built up. The "End of an Era," "No Uncertainty" and Taker feeling like he didn't really win last year. If Shawn does anything, to either one of them, how is that a true end? On the other hand, if he does nothing, then this killed an awesome build up just for a few more WM buys. With all that said, I'm still looking forward to HIAC and hopefully when Mania is all over, I won't even remember doubting HBK as the ref.

I just think they need to remember this is about Taker, the streak possibly going 20-0 and two legends meeting in HIAC for the first time to end it all.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

As the weeks go on Mania looks worse and worse and that saddens me as I am actualy going.

Ading HBK? I mean fuck sake, what was the point in that, now we know some shite is going to happen. Just let the match fucking end clean.


Cena is actually making me wish Rock didnt come back and thats some achievement seeing as Rocks my favourite ever. The complete no selling ruins the fued it really does.Its just tarnishing rocks legacy with this feud. God knows how Hogan fans must feel watching him do his TNA shit when I feel sad watching this rock against Cena.


All this feud has done has proven once and for all cena wont ever be in rock or austin league. He cant tell a story for shit


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

ANother thing Crowd was hot at the beginning match, They popped when Long's music hit and Santino has been over for weeks. 

Also I know the Diva division is dead but when Kelly was on commentary and Lawler said "Who cares about the match your nominated by kids choice awards best buttkicker" truly embarrassing sometime to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I can imagine Triple H when Rock V Cena was announced "Well its gonna be me v Taker, we gonna promote as the match that will end everything ever, Oh and its gonna be a Hell in a Cell match, And fuck, HBK is gonna be the referee! I WILL NOT BE OVER SHADOWED AGAIN!!!

Oh what was Cena doing being a unprofessional douche during the final segment? learn to sell a fucking fued, stop smiling like the little boy Rock was talking about.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Santino is ridiculously over. I'm not sure how they are going to book his United States Championship reign, though. Whoa, wait, did I just say the words "book his United States Championship reign"? Yeah, never mind. They don't bother with things like that anymore.

It's funny how much the fans are actually into Laurinaitis/Long as a feud. I really couldn't care less beyond the feud's ability to place a bunch of deserving guys on the card. Anyway...

Mixed feelings on Shawn Michaels being the special ref for HIAC. On one hand, it's intriguing. On the other hand, it feels like overkill to me. I'm just a bit ill at ease with the concept of bringing such another high stakes dimension to a match that should, more than any other, frankly, be about two guys barbarically trying to slaughter each other. Really depends on how they book it. But, in a way, I'm afraid that they can't win. If you have Shawn just go out there, call it down the middle, have one or two big dramatic moments with Triple H and Undertaker, concluding with him simply doing the right thing like all guest referees do in this era, haha, a lot of people will declare it underwhelming. If you have him screw somebody (which they won't, unless they're crazy... wait, maybe they will), that effectively taints the Streak... sort o'. Just a slippery slope/high wire act they're going to have to be careful with. Perhaps they'll have Triple H freak out after he loses and Shawn did nothing to help him, thus turning him heel. A fellow can dream, ha. 

Jerry Lawler apparently being more excited for Kelly Kelly than anything else on the program was embarrassing and tough to get through. Could they _please_ fix the announcing issue? His halfhearted cheering for CM Punk was at least different, and he does seem to like Santino a lot.

Not much else really stuck with me, aside from the tag match between the world champion opponents at Wrestlemania being sturdy and stiff. Good match. Hope they try to separate them from one another (physically) for a while now... And they desperately need to begin building up Sheamus/Bryan on this week's Smackdown ASAP, even if it means having them cut a 30-minute promo. That match is becoming severely undernourished. The promo last week by Sheamus was serviceable but they need much more and right now they need it fast. 

Some thoughts on the Cena/Rock matter that I just wrote in the sticky Rock/Cena thread in this Raw section...

One fundamental problem with this program is quite simple. After last night, Cena has a clear, very well-highlighted focus going into the match. He has to win so that all he has done in his career is not washed away in defeat at the hands of The Rock. The motivation is clear. 

The Rock's motivation is not clear. He's going to beat John Cena up because the people are tired of Cena? That's not nearly enough. It's not deep enough, it's not strong enough. Last night's Raw was a good distillation for why this program just isn't taking off. Cena has everything to gain and everything to lose and thus far we've been given no reason to think The Rock really cares that much about whether or not he wins or loses. Yes, he The People's Champion, and so it makes sense to incorporate the people into his rationale but that should be a major side benefit to him, not the springboard for everything else. 

That is what rendered Rock so amazingly impotent on the mic against Cena. Nothing is getting to Cena because Rock has said everything before. You're my bitch, you look ridiculous, you're an overgrown kid. Cena is eviscerating the core of The Rock with his promos and blasting away at Dwayne Johnson and everything Rock fires back is bouncing off because it's not backed up by anything particularly solid. Whether that be philosophically, ideologically, or just physically. Rock's hatred of Cena seems ill-focused. Why not bring up Cena calling Rock out while Rock was off in Hollywood? Why not play up how deeply offended Rock was, that Cena has never lived a day in his shoes and that to call out a man for following his passion and drive is as illegitimate as anything most of Cena's avowed enemies have ever done against him. 

In any case, I hope the tone of this angle changes a little bit in the coming weeks. Because Rock doing his shtick with the catchphrases and the Rock Concerts and everything else is just fine and dandy. I laughed at several key moments of those History Lessons myself. However, the actual feud is feeling entirely one-sided at this juncture and I'm sure most of us would never have gussed it would be feeling so one-sided from Cena's end of things.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> so one-sided from Cena's end of things.


The reason being that Cena just completely no sells everything.

Rock is still in character whereas for Cena to get over in this feud in the slightest he is just taking shots at Dwayne and breaking Kayfabe.

Rock came from a time when you actually needed talent.

Cena is in the era when all you need to do is run down someone for real and that IWC marks cum their little y-fronts.

Case and point. CM Punk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The_Great_One21 said:


> The reason being that Cena just completely no sells everything.
> 
> Rock is still in character whereas for Cena to get over in this feud in the slightest he is just taking shots at Dwayne and breaking Kayfabe.
> 
> ...


Well, part of it is the way it's being written in terms of the format. Having one guy come out, then they have a bitchfest with each other in the ring, and then one guy departs so the other can get the final word in... It's just very odd, altogether. I'm not really enjoying it, overall, but in a weird way Cena's "no-selling" or whatever you wish to call it almost feels warranted by the lackluster approach Rock is taking. And I'm not entirely blaming Rock, but goodness gracious his ammunition feels weak. But that goes back to the core of his reason for having this match being so unduly unexamined and poorly fleshed out by WWE creative. Maybe.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Mixed feelings on Shawn Michaels being the special ref for HIAC. On one hand, it's intriguing. On the other hand, it feels like overkill to me. I'm just a bit ill at ease with the concept of bringing such another high stakes dimension to a match that should, more than any other, frankly, be about two guys barbarically trying to slaughter each other. Really depends on how they book it. But, in a way, I'm afraid that they can't win. If you have Shawn just go out there, call it down the middle, have one or two big dramatic moments with Triple H and Undertaker, concluding with him simply doing the right thing like all guest referees do in this era, haha, a lot of people will declare it underwhelming.


The whole point of the special guest ref is to add that extra drama and uncertainty to the match. In the end, he will call it down the middle, but that doesn't defeat the purpose of adding him as the guest ref. The purpose isn't so he can screw one of them, it's to make fans uncertain about the outcome, which is something the streak desperately needs at this point because it's so predictable that Undertaker will win. He will *still* win of course, but adding HBK as the special ref adds an element of unpredictability to an otherwise predictable (by its very nature) match.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, part of it is the way it's being written in terms of the format. Having one guy come out, then they have a bitchfest with each other in the ring, and then one guy departs so the other can get the final word in... It's just very odd, altogether. I'm not really enjoying it, overall, but in a weird way Cena's "no-selling" or whatever you wish to call it almost feels warranted by the lackluster approach Rock is taking. And I'm not entirely blaming Rock, but goodness gracious his ammunition feels weak. But that goes back to the core of his reason for having this match being so unduly unexamined and poorly fleshed out by WWE creative. Maybe.


Yeah but it's making Cena look like a contradicting douche. This week and last week he demanded several things from The Rock. The main demand in both speeches being that he wants to face who sees as "Rock" and not "Dwayne". Fair enough. He also mentions how he wants Rock to cut to the chase and get serious. Once again, mentioned in both promos and once again, what most of the audience was also feeling. Rock comes out focused, gets serious and in Cena's face which is actually what he asked for. At this point, it seemed like Cena didn't actually expect him to so resorted to "playing cool" and smiling and basically no selling the whole thing. On top of this, while Rock is doing this, he's cutting in with little comments which actually made him look like the child Rock was just talking about. Now not only did this fuck up Rock's side of the segment for several reasons, but Cena also fucked up the role that he's been on these last couple of weeks.

On one hand you've got Triple H, Undertaker and Shawn who all seem to bring out the best each other in recent promos and are really showing everyone how it's done. On the other hand you have the Rock and Cena feud which looks immature and mediocre in comparison thanks to antics from both of them.

We have four weeks to go and a lot could happen until then but so far these two are underwhelming the hell out of me. To the point where I believe there's legit heat between the two just because of how dumb their segments together are.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Cena is ruining this feud. He's plain just not good enough. All his flaws are being shown up for real. If you can't have a stonker with someone like The Rock, forget about it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Tronnik said:


> Yeah but it's making Cena look like a contradicting douche. This week and last week he demanded several things from The Rock. The main demand in both speeches being that he wants to face who sees as "Rock" and not "Dwayne". Fair enough. He also mentions how he wants Rock to cut to the chase and get serious. Once again, mentioned in both promos and once again, what most of the audience was also feeling. Rock comes out focused, gets serious and in Cena's face which is actually what he asked for. At this point, it seemed like Cena didn't actually expect him to so resorted to "playing cool" and smiling and basically no selling the whole thing. On top of this, while Rock is doing this, he's cutting in with little comments which actually made him look like the child Rock was just talking about. Now not only did this fuck up Rock's side of the segment for several reasons, but Cena also fucked up the role that he's been on these last couple of weeks.
> 
> On one hand you've got Triple H, Undertaker and Shawn who all seem to bring out the best each other in recent promos and are really showing everyone how it's done. On the other hand you have the Rock and Cena feud which looks immature and mediocre in comparison thanks to antics from both of them.
> 
> We have four weeks to go and a lot could happen until then but so far these two are underwhelming the hell out of me. To the point where I believe there's legit heat between the two just because of how dumb their segments together are.


I totally agree!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wasn't that guy from Psych supposed to be Guest Host?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wasn't that guy from Psych supposed to be Guest Host?


That's next week.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-02-27/psych-james-roday-guest-star-raw


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

What I wan't to know is, why could Cena have a couple good promos with CM Punk during their feud, yet can't sell one decent Rock promo. Now Rock isn't at his best, that's for sure, but Cena is definitely raping the amusement of this feud. This should be the feud of the Decade.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Cena made me really angry tonight, he stood there, like a smug little cunt, and no sold everything rock had to say, no wonder the rock looked seething, and when the tooth fairy chants came, Cena just couldn't hold in his delight, like a little boy at christmas.

IMO, the rocks "history lessons were Class, in particular the Gnome virgin remark. He wasn't at his best, but Cena didn't help at all. Can't wait till we get to Miami, and Cena gets booed out of the building.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> As the weeks go on Mania looks worse and worse and that saddens me as I am actualy going.
> 
> Ading HBK? I mean fuck sake, what was the point in that, now we know some shite is going to happen. Just let the match fucking end clean.
> 
> ...


None of this has anything to do with the match quality at the show.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

GOON said:


> None of this has anything to do with the match quality at the show.


Selling a feud has nothing to do with match quality?

Yes it does as if you are more invested you are more entertained.

Plus if Cena isnt selling on the mic god help us when he gets in the ring.

If you suck so bad that you cant have chemistry with the rock on the damn mic, then imagine how bad they will work together in the ring


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Selling a feud has nothing to do with match quality?
> 
> Yes it does as if you are more invested you are more entertained.
> 
> ...


Yeah its not gonna be easy for Cena to try and carry Rock´s ass for 20 minutes.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Selling a feud has nothing to do with match quality?
> 
> Yes it does as if you are more invested you are more entertained.
> 
> ...


Thats vintage John Cena. Get your ass kicked the whole match, No selling.. five moves of doom out of no where.. AA. 1.2.3.. and its over.. Cole: "Cena has done it!.. Cena has beaten The Rock at WM 28."


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ashes11 said:


> in particular the Gnome virgin remark.


Shame about this then:










http://www.wweshop.com/item/the-rock-gnome/WWEHome/50-07871


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

JasonLives said:


> Yeah its not gonna be easy for Cena to try and carry Rock´s ass for 20 minutes.


Yeah cause back at Survivor Series it really looked like the rock was the stiff one in the ring.


Its about time you got your stiff one out John Cenas ring


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GOON said:


> None of this has anything to do with the match quality at the show.


So you don't think the "Story" and the "build" to the Punk/Cena match at MITB had no effect on the quality of that match?



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I am sitting there wondering if I am watching Raw or freestyle Friday on 106 & park. Rock made out 3 nice promos very entertaining, and then comes to the ring talking about Cena being afraid he might lose everything and Cena is doing this weird stupid face like he waiting for his turn. "Come on, whatcha got?" What? Dude, he just said he sees fear in your eyes trying to give the feud some base seeing as it's lost its base, and it just can't recover. I don't see any substance in this feud at all, like HHH/Taker. The only good thing that came out of Cena was his promo that he cut in the empty arena, that showed meaning and importance to his view on the match.
> 
> Good show, I guess. Orton looked cool.



Couldn't agree more here on this take on the Rock/Cena stuff.

Other than that ending promo between the 2 (that Cena totally ruined when they were both in the ring) Cena was good after The Rock left. The show was very good overall IMO.

And I may be biased but Santino is your new US Champion, Fear the COBRA!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wasn't that guy from Psych supposed to be Guest Host?


:lmao awesome sig


----------



## johnlucas (Mar 4, 2012)

will94 said:


> Shame about this then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By Any Means Necessary! POWER To Gnome Nation!

John Lucas


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Camoron said:


> HBK will act like he's going to screw someone over the entire match, *people will wonder*, but at the end of the whole thing, he'll call the final pinfall right down the middle. There is no point in having him "screw" anyone because he's retired and there's 0 chance of it leading to anything.


Right, and completely miss the quality of the match itself.

Good booking right there. 



Camoron said:


> The whole point of the special guest ref is to add that extra drama and uncertainty to the match. In the end, he will call it down the middle, but that doesn't defeat the purpose of adding him as the guest ref. The purpose isn't so he can screw one of them, it's to make fans uncertain about the outcome, which is something the streak desperately needs at this point because it's so predictable that Undertaker will win. He will *still* win of course, but adding HBK as the special ref adds an element of unpredictability to an otherwise predictable (by its very nature) match.


No matter who wins, the match cannot have a clean result anymore now.

If Taker wins, people will say HBK didn't side with HHH. If HHH wins, people will say HBK screwed Taker. This is a stupid booking cause this will more than likely lead to nowhere because Shawn Michaels is retired and automatically in no capacity to prolong this reignited feud with official matches unlike he goes against his own word much like Ric Flair whom he took a shot at.

It's very unfortunate now no matter how good Taker vs HHH III will be, the main attention and focus will be on "will HBK screw someone?" instead of the real quality of the match. 

The Undertaker's 20th Wrestlemania match, which is supposed to be the greatest victory in his career, will forever be remembered as "the match where HBK didn't side with HHH".

Meltzer can give this match a 5 star rating but I still doubt many people would care about that because this is "the match where HBK didn't side with HHH".



Redrox said:


> I just think they need to remember this is about Taker, the streak possibly going 20-0 and two legends meeting in HIAC for the first time to end it all.


Oh, you haven't heard? This is all about HHH vs HBK now. To them: Taker who? 

Anyone feels like we're going to have Taker vs HHH IV next year at WM 29?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

will94 said:


> Shame about this then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF this shit's for real? Cena and Rock garden gnomes!? Seeing that Rock has one too, his dig is definitely more at WWE. Actually all his digs are basically at WWE because they're responsible for Cena's babyface shoved down our throats booking.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess being in my 30's makes me too old to care about these jokes The Rock is telling. I just don't see whats so funny about Rocks promos last night.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Pied Piper said:


> No matter who wins, the match cannot have a clean result anymore now.
> 
> If Taker wins, people will say HBK didn't side with HHH. If HHH wins, people will say HBK screwed Taker. This is a stupid booking cause this will more than likely lead to nowhere because Shawn Michaels is retired and automatically in no capacity to prolong this reignited feud with official matches unlike he goes against his own word much like Ric Flair whom he took a shot at.


The point of Shawn Michaels being named guest referee is to get people talking, and create a whole new wave of intrigue concerning the match. A lot of people actually didn't want to see it again, and this is a great way of getting those people (including myself) fully invested in the feud, which I am now. Shawn Michaels wont affect the quality of the match, it'll add some drama which isnt bad at all. 

There's no reason the match cant end clean, because it most likely will. Shawn Michaels will get people questioning if the streak will end, which is needed. But in all likelyhood, he calls the match down the middle and Undertaker still wins. It just adds another component. I see absolutely no issue with HBK being involved because the storyline calls for it, it adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> The point of Shawn Michaels being named guest referee is to get people talking, and create a whole new wave of intrigue concerning the match. A lot of people actually didn't want to see it again, and this is a great way of getting those people (including myself) fully invested in the feud, which I am now. Shawn Michaels wont affect the quality of the match, it'll add some drama which isnt bad at all.
> 
> There's no reason the match cant end clean, because it most likely will. Shawn Michaels will get people questioning if the streak will end, which is needed. But in all likelyhood, he calls the match down the middle and Undertaker still wins. It just adds another component. I see absolutely no issue with HBK being involved because the storyline calls for it, it adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting.


Well said bro, agreed.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, last nights Raw opening with Shawn, and Triple H, kinda hoped for Taker to come out, but I guess they are saving it for next week.Now to the segment, who didn't know Shawn Michaels wouldn't be the Referee for the HITC match.Talk about history huh, the first Hell in the Cell was with Shawn and Taker, and Triple H being the second in command, the roles have changed.I'm still wondering how that match will end, had some ideas, but I think Shawn will screw over Triple H and Taker in pinning situations very late in the match.Segment was ok, kinda the same like last time, but solid for the show. On to the Santino vs Swagger match, United States Title on the line, I guess Santino's hard work paid off, from the Foreign Exchange show he's done, and getting over again, not sure what this really means, considering WWE doesn't respect the Title enough to really have title matches on PPV's, etc.It helps Santino get more air-time but that's it. Ok, Rocky's promos especially the first one, was perfect that's why I wanted outta the Rock, thank you WWE.Eve vs Kelly Kelly, no one care, send both to FCW, and bring up some those ladies, and put AJ Lee and Katiyln in those spots,hey Maxine and matches are better.I didn't care about Eve before the heel turn, and I hate her more now.Best spot in the match, Ryder coming out! I said to my Brother and my Dad, when Ryder came out with the Cane, I said the Godfather let Ryder use the pimp cane, where's the ho's at?


Show/Rhodes feud is ok right now, Show wins every match with making fun of Show, WM match with them, should be good to see, due to the size difference Kane and Orton feud, should be great to watch, the promos will own, cause both men will be great, their know what to to tell a story..Punk/Sheamus vs Jericho/Bryan solid, but didn't blow my mind.Now to the meat and potatoes, Rock and Cena confronation.Rocky went in the face, nose to nose to Cena, and called him a bitch, now in my hood, those are fighting words.Now when you talk about someone from a distance, and a man gets in your face, and you do nothing, tells me, those muscles on Cena might be losing it's air...Now Cena did make some faces, and the crowd chanted, Tooth Fairy, I was hoping for the fans to chant Marine, that would of really great.I also saw the writing on the arms of Cena, to get one last shot at Rock, he did he after Rock left, but smart to do that.Now Rocky owned, but Cena had his jabs.This is what I want, Raw overall was overall, but Rock and Cena kept it interesting..


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> The point of Shawn Michaels being named guest referee is to get people talking, and create a whole new wave of intrigue concerning the match. A lot of people actually didn't want to see it again, and this is a great way of getting those people (including myself) fully invested in the feud, which I am now. Shawn Michaels wont affect the quality of the match, it'll add some drama which isnt bad at all.
> 
> There's no reason the match cant end clean, because it most likely will. Shawn Michaels will get people questioning if the streak will end, which is needed. But in all likelyhood, he calls the match down the middle and Undertaker still wins. It just adds another component. I see absolutely no issue with HBK being involved because the storyline calls for it, it adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting.


This.

I thought Raw was pretty decent last night. I'm a "wrestling" fan first, and a "sports entertainment" fan second, but I can forgive WWE for making their TV shows very promo and segment-heavy leading to Mania, because it's all about the build.

As I agreed with the poster that I quoted, I think HBK as guest ref just adds more drama to the story between Taker and HHH. If all you're worrying about leading up to and during the match is whether HBK will screw Taker or HHH, instead of being able to focus on the match itself, then I feel sorry for your narrow-mindedness. It's interesting, it's getting people talking, and Shawn adds another layer to the feud, which I think was needed in the first place.

I liked the tag match between Punk/Sheamus and Jericho/Bryan. Could've been longer, but that's just my own take. I like that Chris has Punk's number, because for the longest time it seemed like Punk was virtually untouchable, where nothing bothered him and he had a smart-ass reply to anything. Wish they were able to put some much-needed heat on Sheamus and Bryan, but frankly that's the job of their own show to do on Friday nights.

All of The Rock and Cena's stuff was really good, UNTIL they got to the ring. I thought it was a dick move by Cena to talk over The Rock's material, as it didn't seem to be by design. And I thought it was funny that Cena made a joke about Rock doing pre-recorded promos. I could've sworn we saw the exact same thing from John himself earlier....

All in all, I thought it was a good show building up Mania's strongest matches. If I had to make one request though, it would be to let the build for Punk/Jericho close out at least ONE of the next few Raws. Yes, this Mania is pretty much all about Rock/Cena, but WWE can afford to put the WWE Title feud in the biggest spotlight at least once over the next three weeks of TV.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> I guess being in my 30's makes me too old to care about these jokes The Rock is telling. I just don't see whats so funny about Rocks promos last night.


too old to care about genuinely good rock segments but not too old to like the rest of the WWE ?? which bits do you like?!


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> The point of Shawn Michaels being named guest referee is to get people talking, and create a whole new wave of intrigue concerning the match. A lot of people actually didn't want to see it again, and this is a great way of getting those people (including myself) fully invested in the feud, which I am now. Shawn Michaels *wont affect the quality of the match*, it'll add some drama which isnt bad at all.


True, he won't. He will only avert the attention of the match from the quality to the possibility of a screwjob that's all. 

I've been hanging around many IWC sites like Yahoo Answers! or BR or WZ for 7 years now, and never before I saw or read anyone saying "Bret vs Taker at Summerslam 1997 was a classic" or "Rock vs HHH at Judgment Day 2000 was their best bout ever!". All I saw was "Oh, yeah, the match where HBK screwed Taker, right?" or "Oh, I remember!! HBK screwed Rock!!!".

It's kinda pathetic when people look back 10 or 20 years from now, the match where The Undertaker supposedly receives the greatest win in his career will be known as "the match where HBK didn't side with HHH".



NJ88 said:


> There's no reason the match cant end clean, because it most likely will. Shawn Michaels will get people questioning if the streak will end, which is needed. But in all likelyhood, he calls the match down the middle and Undertaker still wins. It just adds another component.


That's a very naive thing to say. I don't believe if HBK gives Taker the win everyone will be just fine and dandy. No way many people will not say "HBK didn't side with HHH!!! What will happen next?", which if we relate to the storyline, will only prolong the "HBK doesn't want HHH to be better than him" storyline which has to lead somewhere (because if not this whole angle is futile).

The question is: can it lead to anything but nowhere with HBK retired?



NJ88 said:


> I see absolutely no issue with HBK being involved because the storyline calls for it, it adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting.


Good thinking. If we get Taker vs Cena at WM someday, maybe they should put HBK in there as special referee cause it "adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting". What do u say? 

Or maybe we can make HBK a regular special referee for Taker's WM match from this WM on till he retires cause it "adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting". What do u say?



HankHill_85 said:


> As I agreed with the poster that I quoted, I think HBK as guest ref just adds more drama to the story between Taker and HHH. If all you're worrying about leading up to and during the match is whether HBK will screw Taker or HHH, instead of being able to focus on the match itself, *then I feel sorry for your narrow-mindedness*. It's interesting, it's getting people talking, and Shawn adds another layer to the feud, which I think was needed in the first place.


You feel sorry for a lot of people there, fella. Do u actually believe everyone will focus on the match 100%, not the possibility of a screwjob with the way the match is now?

How naive. :no:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, at least I genuinely learnt something from Rock's history lessons. American History. The more you know (Y)

But, why the fuck did he walk away? That's probably the first time I've seen *guy talks - other guy retorts, walks away - guy talks some more*. Extremely odd that Rock didn't stay in the ring.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Pied Piper said:


> True, he won't. He will only avert the attention of the match from the quality to the possibility of a screwjob that's all.


To be honest, I'm one of those who didn't actually see much special in their Wrestlemania match last year. So more drama will probably make the match better. People need something else to pay attention to, because a regular Undertaker/Triple H match like last year wouldnt get it done when you compare it to Rock/Cena. Probably why they added HIAC and HBK to the mix.



> I've been hanging around many IWC sites like Yahoo Answers! or BR or WZ for 7 years now, and never before I saw or read anyone saying "Bret vs Taker at Summerslam 1997 was a classic" or "Rock vs HHH at Judgment Day 2000 was their best bout ever!". All I saw was "Oh, yeah, the match where HBK screwed Taker, right?" or "Oh, I remember!! HBK screwed Rock!!!".


Maybe because neither of them were major classics or their 'best bout ever'? anyways? 



> That's a very naive thing to say. I don't believe if HBK gives Taker the win everyone will be just fine and dandy. No way many people will not say "HBK didn't side with HHH!!! What will happen next?", which if we relate to the storyline, will only prolong the "HBK doesn't want HHH to be better than him" storyline which has to lead somewhere *(because if not this whole angle is futile).*
> 
> The question is: can it lead to anything but nowhere with HBK retired?


No it isn't futile in the slightest. As I said, its a way to add more drama and more intrigue and quite obviously they've succeeded. It doesn't matter if it 'leads' anywhere, half the storylines in the WWE dont lead anywhere to begin with. Shawn Michaels is retired, he's not going to wrestle again, it doesnt mean he cant be involved in a storyline. 

I'm being honest, and that's the way I see it going. It's not naive, it's the most likely outcome. You're talking about the actual match and how HBK isn't needed, will take away attention etc because he's going to screw someone and it'll be the worst thing ever etc. No it won't. People might talk about what could happen between HBK/HHH when he calls it down the middle and counts the pinfall for Undertaker sure, people talk about the future, what will happen next, potential feuds all the time, it isn't anything new. That's pretty much the point of the company, and having a week by week show, to get people talking about potential scenario's. 

It won't taint, or change the face that Undertaker will most likely win clean and go 20-0 in one of his biggest Wrestlemania matches ever. 



> Good thinking. If we get Taker vs Cena at WM someday, maybe they should put HBK in there as special referee cause it "adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting". What do u say?


I would say no...because he has nothing to do with the storyline. Wether you like it or not, Shawn Michaels has as much to do with this storyline as HHH or Undertaker, which is why he's been named as special referee. Because the feud actually calls for it. He's a focal point of the storyline whilst also adding everything else I stated. That's a ridiculous thing to say.



> Or maybe we can make HBK a regular special referee for Taker's WM match from this WM on till he retires cause it "adds drama, adds another big name, adds more intrigue and will ultimately make the match a lot more interesting". What do u say?


Again...no. You're talking complete nonesense because what happens to Undertaker next year, or in another match has no bearing on this years Wrestlemania which does involve Shawn Michaels. I'm not saying he should special referee every Undertaker match, I'm saying he should be in this one because he's one of the three main characters in a storyline. It makes sense.



> You feel sorry for a lot of people there, fella. Do u actually believe everyone will focus on the match 100%, not the possibility of a screwjob with the way the match is now?
> 
> How naive. :no:


The potential screwjob will be part of the match...so yeh. Obviously they want people to think there might be a screwjob, it'll add to the structure and story told in the match. 

You really aren't making sense right now.


----------



## DoubleO_88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Please don't say stuff like that.


Don't be too surprised if that happens


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought Raw was pretty much great from top to bottom, well, except for the ending of course but I'll get to that in a second. First of all we got another riveting HHH/HBK segment. I don't know what it is but anytime these 2 guys get serious in a promo I'm completely glued to the TV. Awesome stuff once again. Shawn was a sarcastic fucker alright lol. There are so many damn complexities to this thing and I just wish so badly that he wasn't retired. A triple threat would have been just perfect to end this story arc but alas, we'll have to settle for HBK as the ref. Which I think I'm OK with. He said that he already knows who will win which suggests to me that the fix is in....but for who? Nah, I think they're just teasing it but still, it sure adds even more drama to this thing. Imagine HHH hitting another Tombstone on Taker. Will Shawn count? Oh, the drama lol, the drama! Really looking forward to the next with Taker and what goes down there. I'll also point out that while HHH didn't really say a lot, his mannerisms and facial expressions were fucking top notch in that segment. He sold the whole thing with his face pretty much. Just an awesome job from the both of them yet again.

Santino winning the US title was a great moment. Just goes to show that all you need is a great character to connect with the fans and get over. I'm happy for him and I'd like to see him make the Mania card this year in a title defense. 

The tag match was good although both world title matches really are just completely dwarfed by Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker. Completely dwarfed. Jericho getting the upperhand here was the right move for me. They need to at least make him appear to be somewhat of a threat lol. I think they need some more promo time next week to keep the momentum rolling though.

Now I get to the meat of last nights show. Rock's history lessons were great and we finally got THE ROCK back. This is what Rock is all about and I thoroughly enjoyed having that back after last weeks debacle. His message was clear; that he was back to overthrow John Cena and save the WWE from his tyranny. I liked how he spun it in with the American Revolution stuff too. Cool segments. I enjoyed them. I also enjoyed Cena's promo too. It really put over how much it meant to him to win and how serious he was about it all. Then in one fell swoop he completely ruined it all the second he came to the ring.

That end segment made me a little bit angry tbh. What in the fuck does Cena think he's doing? He actually stood there with that stupid ass look on his face and fucking laughed when Rock was trying to cut a serious promo. What the hell is that all about? I'm sorry but that's just flat out wrong to me. I don't care who you are, you NEVER outright laugh in the face of your opponent and completely no sell everything they're saying to you. NEVER. Can you imagine if during Punk and Jericho's awesome exchange last week, one of them started laughing in the middle of it? Can you imagine if HHH started laughing in Undertaker's face anytime he tried to talk about what the streak meant to him? Can you imagine if Vince McMahon completely shrugged off Austin and laughed at what he was doing? Can you imagine if Austin told Rock that he needed to beat him at Mania X7 and Rock sat on the seat beside him nodding his head like a fucking tool and completely ruining the moment? Dear lord. What in the fuck is Cena playing at? I just...that actually annoyed me. If he's so serious about this match then why in God's name is he laughing in the face of his opponent? Why does he think it's OK to do that? I don't get it. This right here is my problem with this whole thing. Last week I was willing to let it slide but this week? No. Cena wanted The Rock to come out instead of Dwayne Johnson and when he did, he laughed in his face and made him look like a complete douche. How is Rock supposed to respond to that? How is anybody supposed to respond to somebody who laughs in their face and treats what they're saying like a joke? You can't. He completely ruined what could have been a really good serious moment between the two and it pissed me off. I can see how people would say that he came out looking better last night. Of course he fucking did. He no sold everything Rock said to him and in the process made him look like an idiot. Some folks may find that funny and think OMGZ CENA OWNED ROCK AGAIN DURRR but all that segment did was turn me off Cena. He looked like a fucking prick imo and I don't appreciate the way he's going about this at all. Call me a mark, call me whatever. I don't care. But when somebody is trying to cut a serious promo to your face and all you can do is stand there laughing and asking if that's all they got, to me, that screams jackass. Mick Foley said it best about Cactus Jack returning back in 2000 for the street fight against HHH at the Rumble. He said that all HHH had to do when he revealed Jack was to laugh the whole thing off and the moment would have been completely ruined. But he didn't. He sold it like death and looked petrified of what was to come. He sold the character of Cactus Jack and put the whole thing over. What did John Cena do last night? The complete opposite. He put himself over at the expense of Rock and at the expense of their entire fucking feud and ruined it. I just can't believe it tbh. I'm still a Cena fan but he lost a lot of brownie points with me after the way he acted last night. 

I just don't know what to make of it all really. I was so excited for this match. A dream match that I simply never thought would ever happen. The match is announced and I'm still hyped to holy hell. But the build actually begins and with each passing week I find my interest waning. I still want to see the match. Of course I do. It's still one of the biggest matches of all time between 2 of my all time favorites. But this had the potential to be SO much bigger and better than it is. I wanted to see John Cena vs. The Rock. Instead I'm getting whatever the fuck they're calling this and I'm not happy about it. I'm never usually one to get annoyed over wrestling because I don't take it that seriously but last night legit annoyed me. Once again something that should be simply epic is getting ruined at the hands of WWE and both Cena and Rock. 

Butthurt rant over.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone know if Vince legitimately believes the world is ending this year? Looking at the current card I am verging on baffled.

A bit disappointed that HBK is confirmed special ref, but oh well. Of all the matches on the card, that was the one that needed another gimmick the least. 

Happy for Zack's new direction. Also does anyone know why they had physicality between the WM opponents in the tag match? Usually they have the heel do a crafty tag out and be all "Wait for Wrestlemania" whenever they're in the ring with their opponent, so they tease the match a little bit. Dunno why they had them go all out on who they are actually facing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> That end segment made me a little bit angry tbh. What in the fuck does Cena think he's doing? He actually stood there with that stupid ass look on his face and fucking laughed when Rock was trying to cut a serious promo. What the hell is that all about? I'm sorry but that's just flat out wrong to me. I don't care who you are, you NEVER outright laugh in the face of your opponent and completely no sell everything they're saying to you. NEVER. Can you imagine if during Punk and Jericho's awesome exchange last week, one of them started laughing in the middle of it? Can you imagine if HHH started laughing in Undertaker's face anytime he tried to talk about what the streak meant to him? Can you imagine if Vince McMahon completely shrugged off Austin and laughed at what he was doing? Can you imagine if Austin told Rock that he needed to beat him at Mania X7 and Rock sat on the seat beside him nodding his head like a fucking tool and completely ruining the moment? Dear lord. What in the fuck is Cena playing at? I just...that actually annoyed me. If he's so serious about this match then why in God's name is he laughing in the face of his opponent? Why does he think it's OK to do that? I don't get it. This right here is my problem with this whole thing. Last week I was willing to let it slide but this week? No. Cena wanted The Rock to come out instead of Dwayne Johnson and when he did, he laughed in his face and made him look like a complete douche. How is Rock supposed to respond to that? How is anybody supposed to respond to somebody who laughs in their face and treats what they're saying like a joke? You can't. He completely ruined what could have been a really good serious moment between the two and it pissed me off. I can see how people would say that he came out looking better last night. Of course he fucking did. He no sold everything Rock said to him and in the process made him look like an idiot. Some folks may find that funny and think OMGZ CENA OWNED ROCK AGAIN DURRR but all that segment did was turn me off Cena. He looked like a fucking prick imo and I don't appreciate the way he's going about this at all. Call me a mark, call me whatever. I don't care. But when somebody is trying to cut a serious promo to your face and all you can do is stand there laughing and asking if that's all they got, to me, that screams jackass. Mick Foley said it best about Cactus Jack returning back in 2000 for the street fight against HHH at the Rumble. He said that all HHH had to do when he revealed Jack was to laugh the whole thing off and the moment would have been completely ruined. But he didn't. He sold it like death and looked petrified of what was to come. He sold the character of Cactus Jack and put the whole thing over. What did John Cena do last night? The complete opposite. He put himself over at the expense of Rock and at the expense of their entire fucking feud and ruined it. I just can't believe it tbh. I'm still a Cena fan but he lost a lot of brownie points with me after the way he acted last night.
> 
> I just don't know what to make of it all really. I was so excited for this match. A dream match that I simply never thought would ever happen. The match is announced and I'm still hyped to holy hell. But the build actually begins and with each passing week I find my interest waning. I still want to see the match. Of course I do. It's still one of the biggest matches of all time between 2 of my all time favorites. But this had the potential to be SO much bigger and better than it is. I wanted to see John Cena vs. The Rock. Instead I'm getting whatever the fuck they're calling this and I'm not happy about it. I'm never usually one to get annoyed over wrestling because I don't take it that seriously but last night legit annoyed me. Once again something that should be simply epic is getting ruined at the hands of WWE and both Cena and Rock.
> 
> Butthurt rant over.


...Amen!  Pretty much hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena kinda reminded me of Austin when he said he needs to beat the Rock, and the title means more than anything in the world to him. While I saw that empty arena promo, got the feeling real quick. I can't even say that all the crap face to face promos we have been getting has shaved the goosebumps off me for this match.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Triple H V Taker feud is, and by far, superior to the Rock V Cena feud.

You got three vets in the narrative who know when to get serious and sell the fued as if it is something of importance. 

The same can not be said for Cena. Cena was infintile, obnoixious, unprofessional, and overall was distastefully disrespectful to the man who is going to do one of the biggest put over jobs in wrestling history for him. Fuck Cena. I know he was just smiling to mask the fact that he was nervous as fuck, but still.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I watched half of Raw in a haze last night, and half this morning. SO THOUGHTS:

- The little bits of Punk/Jericho we got in the tag match have me very excited for WM. Knowing their inspirations, I wouldn't be surprised if they look to emulate Savage/Steamboat a little bit.

- Cena veers way too drastically between goofy and serious. The empty arena promo probably would have been fine if it wasn't tonally completely out of sorts for him as of late. Contrast that with the Cena from the closing promo, and it's like he's building to two different PPVs.

- Rocky was back on form for some of Raw, and kinda boring for other parts. He wasn't bad like last week, but he's been weirdly... patchy? No one really seems to know exactly what story they're telling here. "Cena, I hate you because the people hate you, and you wear bright colours, and have merchandise." "Rocky, I hate you because you're Dwayne." Buh? Also weird how as soon as Rocky was live, he switched back to the first person, when he'd been in third person mode in all his pre-tapes.

- HBK is still the same weird mixture of awesome and awkwardness on the mic. No idea what they're trying to achieve with him as the aggrieved guest ref, but I'm happy to watch it play out.

- Santino is somehow a more credible US champ than Swagger. The "joke" characters that sandwiched Swagger's reign expose Swagger as an even bigger joke. That's kinda sad, considering he was a pretty good prospect back in ECW.

- The Miz losing streak is odd, but I have no problem with it. He's been on a downward spiral since last WM.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> To be honest, I'm one of those who didn't actually see much special in their Wrestlemania match last year. So more drama will probably make the match better. People need something else to pay attention to, because a regular Undertaker/Triple H match like last year wouldnt get it done when you compare it to Rock/Cena. Probably why they added HIAC and HBK to the mix.


Seriously, I will be more than glad to say Taker vs HBK feud is better than Taker vs Mankind feud judging by how much it affects The Streak alone now that u said this. 



NJ88 said:


> Maybe because neither of them were major classics or their 'best bout ever'? anyways?


Rock vs HHH ever had a better match than Judgment Day 2000? 

And of course almost no one saw Taker vs Bret as a major classic. It's just a wrestling clinic buried under the memory of HBK screwing Taker, that's all. 



NJ88 said:


> No it isn't futile in the slightest. As I said, its a way to add more drama and more intrigue and quite obviously they've succeeded. I*t doesn't matter if it 'leads' anywhere, half the storylines in the WWE dont lead anywhere to begin with.* Shawn Michaels is retired, he's not going to wrestle again, it doesnt mean he cant be involved in a storyline.


Isn't that like saying HHH is okay with him losing thanks to someone who does not want him to be better than that special someone?



NJ88 said:


> I'm being honest, and that's the way I see it going. It's not naive, it's the most likely outcome. You're talking about the actual match and how HBK isn't needed, will take away attention etc because he's going to screw someone and it'll be the worst thing ever etc. No it won't. People might talk about what could happen between HBK/HHH when he calls it down the middle and counts the pinfall for Undertaker sure, people talk about the future, what will happen next, potential feuds all the time, it isn't anything new. That's pretty much the point of the company, and having a week by week show, to get people talking about potential scenario's.


Actually, I 100% believe Taker will win. No doubt about it.

I just bemoan the fact many people will not even focus on the quality of the match itself. That's all. 



NJ88 said:


> It won't taint, or change the face that Undertaker will most likely win clean and go 20-0 in one of his biggest Wrestlemania matches ever.


Sure, as credible as his win against Sid at WM 13. 

No wonder many people like the match, eh? 



NJ88 said:


> I would say no...because he has nothing to do with the storyline. Wether you like it or not, Shawn Michaels has as much to do with this storyline as HHH or Undertaker, which is why he's been named as special referee. Because the feud actually calls for it. He's a focal point of the storyline whilst also adding everything else I stated. That's a ridiculous thing to say.





NJ88 said:


> Again...no. You're talking complete nonesense because what happens to Undertaker next year, or in another match has no bearing on this years Wrestlemania which does involve Shawn Michaels. I'm not saying he should special referee every Undertaker match, I'm saying he should be in this one because he's one of the three main characters in a storyline. It makes sense.


That's it. It's settled: Taker/HBK >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Taker/Mankind. 



NJ88 said:


> The potential screwjob will be part of the match...so yeh. Obviously they want people to think there might be a screwjob, it'll add to the structure and story told in the match.


While also averting their focus from the quality to the possibility of a screwjob. 

I would be surprised if half the viewers even remember what happened in the match once it's over, honestly. 



NJ88 said:


> You really aren't making sense right now.


Say what? 



Starbuck said:


> I thought Raw was pretty much great from top to bottom, well, except for the ending of course but I'll get to that in a second. First of all we got another riveting HHH/HBK segment. I don't know what it is but anytime these 2 guys get serious in a promo I'm completely glued to the TV. Awesome stuff once again. Shawn was a sarcastic fucker alright lol. There are so many damn complexities to this thing and I just wish so badly that he wasn't retired. A triple threat would have been just perfect to end this story arc but alas, we'll have to settle for HBK as the ref. Which I think I'm OK with. He said that he already knows who will win which suggests to me that the fix is in....but for who? Nah, I think they're just teasing it but still, it sure adds even more drama to this thing. Imagine HHH hitting another Tombstone on Taker. Will Shawn count? Oh, the drama lol, the drama! Really looking forward to the next with Taker and what goes down there. I'll also point out that while HHH didn't really say a lot, his mannerisms and facial expressions were fucking top notch in that segment. He sold the whole thing with his face pretty much. Just an awesome job from the both of them yet again.
> 
> Santino winning the US title was a great moment. Just goes to show that all you need is a great character to connect with the fans and get over. I'm happy for him and I'd like to see him make the Mania card this year in a title defense.
> 
> ...


I did mention somewhere Taker vs HHH was going to steal the show at WM 28, didn't I? It kinda showed this past one month.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

If you wanna learn from This WM 28 and the quality of wrestlers the guy above with the huge essay summed it up good..

Taker, trips and HBK know how to sell a feud, know the business, know how to make shit how its supposed to be in WWF entertainment. 3 vets.

CM Punk and Jericho, jerichos a vet who knows wtf to do, CM Punk is the brightside of the companys era now, hes following the traditional routes, he shoots when he needs to, not every fuckin promo, he realizes this is an important feud and situation, hes taking it serious and selling it

then you got rock n cena, complete other side of the spectrum here, cenas doing it all wrong, hes doing what punks doing but AT THE WRONG TIMES. Sure, laugh during eves segments, or santino or someshit, not during this type of thing. Rocks a professional, vs an amateur.

really shows the difference between the levels of professionalism, punk knows the business, which is why i respect that dude, even though hes a terrible wrestler.


----------



## Ron Paul 2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



layeth87smack said:


> You see the old school Raw Is War logo sign that said "RAW ISN'T WAR" LOL aint that the truth now...


Yes I saw that, lol and it was very true imo. God I miss the old school Raws


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

enjoyed raw actually
well yeah last segment was a bit meh but i a letting it slide again

hbk trips promo was fucking awesome.... nuff said


----------



## shazthedon (May 26, 2006)

ive seen a bits off it but what i seen rock entertained me with the history lessons classic rock but as usual cena bores the hell out off me but when rock got serious cena was smiling like a cock being so unprofessional rock comes out last week listen to cena when hes serious but when rock gets serious its like lets be a twat watching that i wanted rock to literally slap his lips off.

This is why john cena will never be in the leaugue of HHH,Taker,Rock, Austin,Kane who are pioneers in this company.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



TMPRKO said:


> I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


 Considering it was about COLT Cabana i would say it was spelt correctly.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



TMPRKO said:


> I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


OH NO U DIDN'T


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



TMPRKO said:


> I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


Don't you feel stupid right about now..


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



layeth87smack said:


> You see the old school Raw Is War logo sign that said "RAW ISN'T WAR" LOL aint that the truth now...


I saw that one and it made me lols.


----------



## The Indelicacy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



TMPRKO said:


> I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


You big idiotic moron. How do you even live without getting run over?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



TMPRKO said:


> I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


You also missed the Jewish star that was on the sign. I'm sorry you didn't get.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I thought Raw was pretty much great from top to bottom, well, except for the ending of course but I'll get to that in a second. First of all we got another riveting HHH/HBK segment. I don't know what it is but anytime these 2 guys get serious in a promo I'm completely glued to the TV. Awesome stuff once again. Shawn was a sarcastic fucker alright lol. There are so many damn complexities to this thing and I just wish so badly that he wasn't retired. A triple threat would have been just perfect to end this story arc but alas, we'll have to settle for HBK as the ref. Which I think I'm OK with. He said that he already knows who will win which suggests to me that the fix is in....but for who? Nah, I think they're just teasing it but still, it sure adds even more drama to this thing. Imagine HHH hitting another Tombstone on Taker. Will Shawn count? Oh, the drama lol, the drama! Really looking forward to the next with Taker and what goes down there. I'll also point out that while HHH didn't really say a lot, his mannerisms and facial expressions were fucking top notch in that segment. He sold the whole thing with his face pretty much. Just an awesome job from the both of them yet again.
> 
> That end segment made me a little bit angry tbh. What in the fuck does Cena think he's doing? He actually stood there with that stupid ass look on his face and fucking laughed when Rock was trying to cut a serious promo. What the hell is that all about? I'm sorry but that's just flat out wrong to me. I don't care who you are, you NEVER outright laugh in the face of your opponent and completely no sell everything they're saying to you. NEVER. Can you imagine if during Punk and Jericho's awesome exchange last week, one of them started laughing in the middle of it? Can you imagine if HHH started laughing in Undertaker's face anytime he tried to talk about what the streak meant to him? Can you imagine if Vince McMahon completely shrugged off Austin and laughed at what he was doing? Can you imagine if Austin told Rock that he needed to beat him at Mania X7 and Rock sat on the seat beside him nodding his head like a fucking tool and completely ruining the moment? Dear lord. What in the fuck is Cena playing at? I just...that actually annoyed me. If he's so serious about this match then why in God's name is he laughing in the face of his opponent? Why does he think it's OK to do that? I don't get it. This right here is my problem with this whole thing. Last week I was willing to let it slide but this week? No. Cena wanted The Rock to come out instead of Dwayne Johnson and when he did, he laughed in his face and made him look like a complete douche. How is Rock supposed to respond to that? How is anybody supposed to respond to somebody who laughs in their face and treats what they're saying like a joke? You can't. He completely ruined what could have been a really good serious moment between the two and it pissed me off. I can see how people would say that he came out looking better last night. Of course he fucking did. He no sold everything Rock said to him and in the process made him look like an idiot. Some folks may find that funny and think OMGZ CENA OWNED ROCK AGAIN DURRR but all that segment did was turn me off Cena. He looked like a fucking prick imo and I don't appreciate the way he's going about this at all. Call me a mark, call me whatever. I don't care. But when somebody is trying to cut a serious promo to your face and all you can do is stand there laughing and asking if that's all they got, to me, that screams jackass. Mick Foley said it best about Cactus Jack returning back in 2000 for the street fight against HHH at the Rumble. He said that all HHH had to do when he revealed Jack was to laugh the whole thing off and the moment would have been completely ruined. But he didn't. He sold it like death and looked petrified of what was to come. He sold the character of Cactus Jack and put the whole thing over. What did John Cena do last night? The complete opposite. He put himself over at the expense of Rock and at the expense of their entire fucking feud and ruined it. I just can't believe it tbh. I'm still a Cena fan but he lost a lot of brownie points with me after the way he acted last night.
> 
> I just don't know what to make of it all really. I was so excited for this match. A dream match that I simply never thought would ever happen. The match is announced and I'm still hyped to holy hell. But the build actually begins and with each passing week I find my interest waning. I still want to see the match. Of course I do. It's still one of the biggest matches of all time between 2 of my all time favorites. But this had the potential to be SO much bigger and better than it is. I wanted to see John Cena vs. The Rock. Instead I'm getting whatever the fuck they're calling this and I'm not happy about it. I'm never usually one to get annoyed over wrestling because I don't take it that seriously but last night legit annoyed me. Once again something that should be simply epic is getting ruined at the hands of WWE and both Cena and Rock.


Absolutely well said dude! I don't get what they are going for with Rock/Cena anymore. This could have been an awesome feud, but how the hell is this even a feud when one person is being handicapped unnecessarily? Maybe I am being worked here, but something seems off about the whole situation. Is Cena ever going to be serious when he is face-to-face with Rock? I guess a lot of people are enjoying this, but it's a serious letdown of what could have been to me. No, I'm not saying Rock should rip Cena to shreds all the time but last night he didn't get a chance to get anything in during the ending promo.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I just went to WWE Shop, and they have a Rock gnome.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

Didnt some guys posted here last week that he was gonna take a sign that said "I may be a Vegan, but I'll eat AJ's meat" or something like that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

There were alot of good signs last night. Other one I noticed was when they did a large shot of the crowd a guy a little higher up had a sign that said:

Creative has Nothing for You.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



TMPRKO said:


> I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


Lol @ this poster.. Thats why we have had 2 raws since Nov right... Facepalm..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

Boston gets the awesome shows. and they are back for Night of Champions which i will go to. didnt see that sign op is talking about. i saw the Raw isnt War sign though lol. Im starting to think Boston is one of the best cities for wwe to come to


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW, the highlight being the first two Rock in Boston clips. Really hoping for physicality between the two from next week though instead of back and forth on the microphone.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Well said *Starbuck* and *Mister Hands*

Cena's empty stadium promo did a great job of putting the match over and then he went out and acted like a complete tool by no-selling The Rock's serious promo, which was made to look unimportant by Cena's _idiotic _ behaviour. I usually like Cena, as a person but not his character, but I was left fuming by his conduct in the final segment. 

There must legit heat between the two... a lot of what I'm seeing is simply one-upsmanship rather than collaboration to put each other and this monumental match over.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

I noticed one that said "Punk I can see your cameltoe". Of everything that he could have written on the sign that's what he chose. fpalm


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

Same here, it was awesome.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*

Who's Colt Cabana?


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



Tony Tornado said:


> I noticed one that said "Punk I can see your cameltoe". Of everything that he could have written on the sign that's what he chose. fpalm


I thought i was the only one :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

How do you 'no sell' a promo? I still can't really grasp that?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Cena was great again last night. Not really sure why people are complaining.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> How do you 'no sell' a promo? I still can't really grasp that?


You sit there and giggle like a school girl thru out it. Cena's reaction to the Rock is pathetic. When the Rock came up and did his "Finally the Rock is come back to Boston" and Cena's marking out.

I just don't understand why Rock can't bury this hack. Stone Cold would have saw him smirking and would have instantly told him to wipe that smile off his face before he stumps a mud hole in his ***.


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2012)

Never thought i would say this but i thought there would be more Teddy Long appearances after the big deal they made last week. He is actually almost interesting at the moment.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

How do you no sell a promo? Well Cena has been doing that for years. Did it against Wade Barrett...did it against CM Punk..did it big time against the Miz all last year and in 2009...did it against Batista. And he usually does it when people mention how overrated he is and how he's stuffed down throats...that's when Cena no sells and brings up his charity work and passion for the business. All of that kind of shit. I didn't get it at first..I admit that. This thing was more of a scam than I originally believed...it's about Cena being some loyal fanbay to the WWE and yet he's still bipolar because he said Dwayne Johnson was afraid of him last week and now this week he calls him the biggest superstar of all time. So..once again Cena doesn't know how to hit a money promo and it's got the small minded fans think the Rock is off when in truth, he's the only one serious during the ring promos.




> Cena was great again last night. Not really sure why people are complaining.


I'll play...tell me...what was so great about him? What did he do that made the hype for WM 28 better ? Because being bipolar every week is not good work at all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AthenaMark said:


> How do you no sell a promo? Well Cena has been doing that for years. Did it against Wade Barrett...did it against CM Punk..did it big time against the Miz all last year and in 2009...did it against Batista. And he usually does it when people mention how overrated he is and how he's stuffed down throats...that's when Cena no sells and brings up his charity work and passion for the business. All of that kind of shit. I didn't get it at first..I admit that. This thing was more of a scam than I originally believed...it's about Cena being some loyal fanbay to the WWE and yet he's still bipolar because he said Dwayne Johnson was afraid of him last week and now this week he calls him the biggest superstar of all time. So..once again Cena doesn't know how to hit a money promo and it's got the small minded fans think the Rock is off when in truth, *he's the only one serious during the ring promos.*


He seemed real serious talking about Chinese food last week for 20 minutes. And his promo last week was actually solid outside of the twitter stuff which took up alot of it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rock didn't talk for 20 minutes about Chinese food. That's just a Rocky hater's perspective. He came out, addressed Cena talking about fighting for the boys in the back and all of that big brother bullshit Cena has been on all of a sudden..he talked about Cena changing his clothes up when he pointed out he looked like a big kid with all of his purple and red shirts...truthful. Honest. Comprehensible content. Cena came out talking about being the Rock being afraid as if he was the Undertaker or some shit. It was funny because Cena looked like he was about to cry at Survivor Series and came out the next night bowing down to the Rock because he didn't want to get booed again. 

Contradictions. Phoniness. Lapses in character. Inconsistencies. That's John Cena and that's why he's the mediocre star he is today.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> I'll play...tell me...what was so great about him? What did he do that made the hype for WM 28 better ? Because being bipolar every week is not good work at all.


His promos the last three shows have been a breath of fresh air for his character. He has dropped the crappy jokes and is actually cutting good promos and the crowds are starting to take notice. He has also one-upped Dwayne at every point during the last month. I've enjoyed Cena the last three weeks more than I ever have and I'm sure a lot more people share this opinion. 

And when someone is in your face talking shit, you're going to laugh at them and smirk just to piss them off. You're not going to get a super serious face going and let them know it's getting to you.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: lol, anyone see that sign at the 23:00 mark?*



TMPRKO said:


> I saw the sign that said "Colt of personality". Spelling is not in the curriculum in Boston apparently.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GOON said:


> His promos the last three shows have been a breath of fresh air for his character. He has dropped the crappy jokes and is actually cutting good promos and the crowds are starting to take notice. He has also one-upped Dwayne at every point during the last month. I've enjoyed Cena the last three weeks more than I ever have and I'm sure a lot more people share this opinion.
> *
> And when someone is in your face talking shit, you're going to laugh at them and smirk just to piss them off. You're not going to get a super serious face going and let them know it's getting to you.*


Thank you! Couldn't agree with this more.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You know what.. I just realized

Next weeks RAW is in Cleveland
and there is a Rock/Cena concert

Cena will be rapping..

And MGK(the rapper, the guy singing for his entrance at Wrestlemania) is from Cleveland

Collab anyone?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GOON said:


> His promos the last three shows have been a breath of fresh air for his character. He has dropped the crappy jokes and is actually cutting good promos and the crowds are starting to take notice. He has also one-upped Dwayne at every point during the last month. I've enjoyed Cena the last three weeks more than I ever have and I'm sure a lot more people share this opinion.
> 
> And when someone is in your face talking shit, you're going to laugh at them and smirk just to piss them off. You're not going to get a super serious face going and let them know it's getting to you.


In the WWE that's what you do because you're selling the match. People want intensity not campiness.

It goes beyond giggling thru out the promo though. He was acting like a goof thru out the promo. When Rock did his Finally chant Cena's marking out to it. Is that normal too? When someone starts a promo his opponent starts clapping. 

It's not about being super serious it's about keeping a straight face and letting the guy do his thing without you sticking your tongue out. The only thing I don't get is why Rock just didn't call him out on it. If Austin was cutting a promo and someone smirked he instantly called them out it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Brye said:


> Thank you! Couldn't agree with this more.


So I guess Austin & Rock got it wrong back in the day. Austin should of just laughed in The Rock's face than.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> In the WWE that's what you do because you're selling the match. People want intensity not campiness.
> 
> It goes beyond giggling thru out the promo though. He was acting like a goof thru out the promo. When Rock did his Finally chant Cena's marking out to it. Is that normal too? When someone starts a promo his opponent starts clapping.
> 
> It's not about being super serious it's about keeping a straight face and letting the guy do his thing without you sticking your tongue out. The only thing I don't get is why Rock just didn't call him out on it. If Austin was cutting a promo and someone smirked he instantly called them out it.


It could of been a sarcastic clap, not a "marking out" clap. It's basically Cena acting like Dwayne's catchphrases are something awesome and original and he's mocking him. Cena is being a smart ass, basically.

Why would you keep a straight face when somebody is talking shit to you? Have you ever been in a fight and/or a confrontation? If you're smirking or being a smart ass in general when they're talking shit, it'll piss them off. That is what Cena's character was trying to do to Dwayne last night. It had nothing to do with Cena being a goof. It was Cena's character trying to get under Dwayne's skin by smirking when Dwayne starts insulting him, rather than acting like it's getting to him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

GOON said:


> It could of been a sarcastic clap, not a "marking out" clap. It's basically Cena acting like Dwayne's catchphrases are something awesome and original and he's mocking him. Cena is being a smart ass, basically.
> 
> Why would you keep a straight face when somebody is talking shit to you? Have you ever been in a fight and/or a confrontation? If you're smirking or being a smart ass in general when they're talking shit, it'll piss them off. That is what Cena's character was trying to do to Dwayne last night. It had nothing to do with Cena being a goof. It was Cena's character trying to get under Dwayne's skin by smirking when Dwayne starts insulting him, rather than acting like it's getting to him.


That explan why no one else ever did this to The Rock. I remember Austin being a smart ass to him but like I just said he never damm near laughed in his face.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> That explan why no one else ever did this to The Rock. I remember Austin being a smart ass to him but like I just said he never damm near laughed in his face.


Cena is basically mocking Dwayne each and every week. It's completely in the realm of possibility for Cena to smirk when Dwayne is talking to him to piss him even more. Cena's character is completely different than Austin's character from the back in the day.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GOON said:


> It could of been a sarcastic clap, not a "marking out" clap. It's basically Cena acting like Dwayne's catchphrases are something awesome and original and he's mocking him. Cena is being a smart ass, basically.
> 
> Why would you keep a straight face when somebody is talking shit to you? Have you ever been in a fight and/or a confrontation? If you're smirking or being a smart ass in general when they're talking shit, it'll piss them off. That is what Cena's character was trying to do to Dwayne last night. It had nothing to do with Cena being a goof. It was Cena's character trying to get under Dwayne's skin by smirking when Dwayne starts insulting him, rather than acting like it's getting to him.


Not at all. What it is Cena propping the Rock every time he's the Rock and no selling every time he considers him to being Dwayne. You hear it in every promo that he does. This is the Rock that I want, etc, etc.

It's a douche bag move though and shouldn't be tolerated. Rock has to smarten up and call him out on it, because you can't let someone troll on you like that.

It's not owning, it's not entertaining, and it will lead to the feud falling apart and ultimately tarnishing Cena's legacy as well. Cena needs this feud to be entertaining not to look like he won a battle of the words and then go right back to his normal campy self.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> It's a douche bag move though


That's the point.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck it, I'm done trying to put any logic into this. I enjoy the Cena part of the promos more and I don't care that he was smiling. Rock was solid too but I'm more into Cena right now. Considering I'm not a huge fan of either (like them both but not top ten or anything), I haven't been sure who I'm supporting yet.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^ It's really not that hard to understand. I don't know how you aren't getting it tbh. 



GOON said:


> It could of been a sarcastic clap, not a "marking out" clap. It's basically Cena acting like Dwayne's catchphrases are something awesome and original and he's mocking him. Cena is being a smart ass, basically.
> 
> Why would you keep a straight face when somebody is talking shit to you? Have you ever been in a fight and/or a confrontation? If you're smirking or being a smart ass in general when they're talking shit, it'll piss them off. That is what Cena's character was trying to do to Dwayne last night. It had nothing to do with Cena being a goof. It was Cena's character trying to get under Dwayne's skin by smirking when Dwayne starts insulting him, rather than acting like it's getting to him.


I'm sorry but this is such BS lol. I don't know how many times it has to be said but WWE is NOT real. FFS. The whole purpose of a promo is to sell a feud and promote a match. That's so far removed from the purpose of an actual fight it isn't even funny. You can't compare the two because they aren't anywhere close to being the same.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> ^^^^^ It's really not that hard to understand. I don't know how you aren't getting it tbh.


I get what you guys mean by it, but it hasn't affected my interested at all. Maybe I'm just fucked in the head but I don't think it's a big deal. I'm still interested in the feud. Fuck if I care if anyone else is.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm sorry but this is such BS lol. I don't know how many times it has to be said but WWE is NOT real. FFS. The whole purpose of a promo is to sell a feud and promote a match. That's so far removed from the purpose of an actual fight it isn't even funny. You can't compare the two because they aren't anywhere close to being the same.


Obviously they're not real, but it still has to have some realism to it and Cena's smirk was to get under Dwayne's skin and is how most people react when someone they don't fear gets in their face. 

People are nitpicking about the smirk anyway, lol. I doubt any casual fan is sitting at home and is not buying the show because Cena smirked.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> I get what you guys mean by it, but it hasn't affected my interested at all. Maybe I'm just fucked in the head but I don't think it's a big deal. I'm still interested in the feud. Fuck if I care if anyone else is.


It has affected mine to the point of me actually getting a little bit annoyed by it. That very rarely happens because I don't take this stuff so seriously. But it happened last night. Maybe it's because I'm actually attending and I just wish this feud was living up to expectations but it isn't. Not at all. 



GOON said:


> Obviously they're not real, but it still has to have some realism to it and Cena's smirk was to get under Dwayne's skin and is how most people react when someone they don't fear gets in their face.
> 
> People are nitpicking about the smirk anyway, lol. I doubt any casual fan is sitting at home and is not buying the show because Cena smirked.


Interesting you should bring up casual fans since they are the ones this thing is directly aimed at yet they are the ones not responding to it in the manner expected at all. This feud should be massive because it is massive. Yet so far it has failed to deliver on the hype. I wonder why that is? Oh wait, maybe it's because instead of an actual substantive feud between 2 icons and generations we have sing along twitter time with Dwayne Johnson and smile if you're a douche time with John Cena.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys are looking way too much into this "smiling Cena".

Personally, I found it hilarious. I was expecting The Rock to drop the mic and start thumping him towards the turnbuckle. 

Cena brought intensity to this feud two weeks ago with his single promo. Rock responded in a childish manner. (Kung Pow Chicken, Twitter etc.) 

Now, Rock's being serious, Cena's doing the same. I don't know if that was supposed to happen, but it has. I don't know about you guys, but it's fun watching Dwayne get buried every week.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree about Cena burying 'Dwayne' every week because whoever is feuding with Cena at the moment certainly isn't The Rock that I saw back in the Attitude Era. Dwayne needs to realise that the WWE is past those long-lasting stare-offs to build a feud, which is why John Cena finds it so hysterical. A feud is now built on witty repartee and owning an opponent on the mic.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> A feud is now built on witty repartee and owning an opponent on the mic.


Which are 2 things that Cena isn't good at.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just watched the segments again. Anyone who thinks Cena owned Rock is an absolute fucking moron and there is no other way to put it.


Rock had the crowd pissing themselves laughing at his segments, cheering him, booing Cena. It was brilliant.


I watch to be entertained, I couldnt give a fuck who gets the last word.

Rock entertains with his promos, Cena doesnt. Thats the bottom line for me


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Michaels/HHH Segment = 3.5/10

I'm sick of these. Some look at it as the prelude to one of the most important matches at WrestleMania. I see it as a bunch of old farts arguing incoherently for half an hour.

Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella = 10/10

The match was ok. Segment was pretty good afterwards. But for the love of fucking god, Jack Swagger lost the title to Santino. Marked hard.

Rock Segment = 7.5/10

One of the shorter, yet better Rock promos recently. Probably because it was focused on comedy and not pandering to the crowd and twitter references. Just stupid, immature, brilliant name-calling.

Cena Segment = 2/10

I honestly think the WWE cameramen were wondering around the arena before the show and came across John Cena having a wank to his match with Rock, and when Cena realised this, improvised with generic motivating phrases.

CM Punk and Sheamus vs Chris Jericho and Daniel Bryan = 7/10

Ok, I cannot be the only one who notices that Y2J, Bryan and Sheamus are all wearing Nazi colours. Jussayin'. Anyway, this was a pretty good match, showing all of these men's great chemistry, and what you might expect at 'Mania. I'm really liking this edgy feeling between Y2J and Punk, but Bryan and Sheamus felt more like afterthoughts than anything for most of the match.

---CBA, shall finish later---


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

TheFrootOne said:


> Michaels/HHH Segment = *3.5/10*
> 
> I'm sick of these. Some look at it as the prelude to one of the most important matches at WrestleMania. I see it as a bunch of old farts arguing incoherently for half an hour.
> 
> ...


Your 3.5/10 was the best thing of the night for me. Rocky's history lessons coming in 2nd. Not him and Cena's same old same old.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just watched Raw, Rock absolutely destroyed Cena IMO, that was Cena's hometown, he has an advantage, the Rock was in unreal form. He got serious and it potentially set up an iconic showdown, Cena didn't though, which bothered me.


----------



## The Fifth McMahon (Mar 8, 2012)

*Loved Raw again this week. The tag match was great and seeing Jericho pin Punk was unexpected.

The history lessons were fun and the Rock/Cena stuff at the end was great, not sure why people are upset, maybe because some expected Rock to crush Cena and that clearly didn't happen.*


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a fucking entertainment show, so what if John Cena is having fun while The Rock is talking shit about Twitter and Boots to Asses and Trending Worldwide. Geez.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Nobody here predicted that John Cena would outshine The Rock on the mic, not even me and I have a great amount of respect for John Cena's talents. The mic work is the most amazing thing about their feud at the moment. Each and every week Cena is schooling The Rock in how to cut a promo. Everything Cena's said has cut the heart out of Rocky e.g. 'lines on the wrist', 'best stuff on satellite' and mocking all the twitter stuff. The Rock has no comebacks, but hopefully he can think of some and fast.


----------



## Pokensmoke (Mar 1, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Just watched the segments again. Anyone who thinks Cena owned Rock is an absolute fucking moron and there is no other way to put it.
> 
> 
> Rock had the crowd pissing themselves laughing at his segments, cheering him, booing Cena. It was brilliant.
> ...


Delusional and biased, Cena owned the Rock last week and had it over him again last night. The Rock having to pull out shit like "rip your throat out" with Cena smirking, Cena is getting to him!

Yeah the first history lesson was hilarious, I love the Rock but he is getting destroyed face to face on the mic.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, John Cena is winning the battle of words at the moment by a huge margin. I never thought I'd see The Rock look so helpless on the mic. No other superstar, not even Stone Cold Steve Austin or Hulk Hogan, has made The Rock look like a scared child.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

The dynamic of their feud is interesting. 
Cena is smiling probably out of intimidation because when they did the empty arena promo he had the sad panda determination look. That's the look you would expect him to have in face to face confrontations. Rock is having fun talking trash about Cena, doing the twitter thing, making up chants etc. Which tells me he's not taking this match seriously. Perhaps he doesn't see Cena as a threat yet or it could be what Rock always said and that he's back for the fans, not really to confront Cena. 
In any event its been interesting. 

The feud does need more intensity from both guys. Cena has to be more serious so Rock will have to respect him and Rock needs to be more serious so people can cut out this "Cena iz desorying Rock on de mic!!" stuff. In reality outside of the empty arena promo neither have done much to top the other verbally.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Pokensmoke said:


> Delusional and biased, Cena owned the Rock last week and had it over him again last night. The Rock having to pull out shit like "rip your throat out" with Cena smirking, Cena is getting to him!
> 
> Yeah the first history lesson was hilarious, I love the Rock but he is getting destroyed face to face on the mic.


Yeah, this isn't biased at all either


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> that was Cena's hometown, he has an advantage


For most wrestlers that's true, but Boston generally hates Cena more than any city, usually gets tore apart.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> The dynamic of their feud is interesting.
> Cena is smiling probably out of intimidation because when they did the empty arena promo he had the sad panda determination look. That's the look you would expect him to have in face to face confrontations. Rock is having fun talking trash about Cena, doing the twitter thing, making up chants etc. Which tells me he's not taking this match seriously. Perhaps he doesn't see Cena as a threat yet or it could be what Rock always said and that he's back for the fans, not really to confront Cena.
> In any event its been interesting.
> 
> The feud does need more intensity from both guys. Cena has to be more serious so Rock will have to respect him and Rock needs to be more serious so people can cut out this "Cena iz desorying Rock on de mic!!" stuff. In reality outside of the empty arena promo neither have done much to top the other verbally.


The Rock wasn't serious to end Raw? What show were you watching? WTF is up with this backwards perception shit? LMAO. Dudes are just making up what they wanna see.


----------



## Archer123 (Mar 9, 2012)

*It's getting awkward watching Rock get owned every week by Cena. Rock "brings it" and Cena just smiles. Sorry Rocky boy, you ain't got a chance come April Fools Day.*


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Question. Were the matches a lot shorter this week than usual? I watch it online and when I we skipped the enterances I pretty much ended skipping the entire matches.


----------



## SPECIAL (Mar 8, 2012)

KITD said:


> Question. Were the matches a lot shorter this week than usual? I watch it online and when I we skipped the enterances I pretty much ended skipping the entire matches.


They were. Far too much time was dedicated to the ridiculous Rock segments.
In my eyes, he isn't drawing viewers because we all know nothing is going to happen.
He won't lay hands on anyone until WM, it's not entertainment, it's just The Rock coming out and talking shit for half the show.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Archer123 said:


> *It's getting awkward watching Rock get owned every week by Cena. Rock "brings it" and Cena just smiles. Sorry Rocky boy, you ain't got a chance come April Fools Day.*


Gosh. It almost feels like maybe it's scripted for Cena to "win" since The Rock has been owning him the entire past year. 

Nah, couldn't be. I forgot, this is the "reality era" where everybody "shoots"


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

SPECIAL said:


> They were. Far too much time was dedicated to the ridiculous Rock segments.
> In my eyes, he isn't drawing viewers because we all know nothing is going to happen.
> He won't lay hands on anyone until WM, it's not entertainment, it's just The Rock coming out and talking shit for half the show.


The Rock talking shit for half the show is better than anything CM Punk/Bryan/Jericho/HHH/Taker has done in the last 3 years. He STILL got the highest rated segment of the show as usual.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Not in the ring.

I see the matches on Raw in the upcoming weeks being really short considering this would be a horrible time for an injury.


----------

